# [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme - [Update im Startposting]



## bsekranker (3. Dezember 2008)

*Hier bitte alle Fragen zur Aktivierung, Performance, Bugs, ATI-Karten etc. posten!*



> *Erste englische Lösungsansätze existieren bereits:*
> 
> Issue 1 - Fatal Error MMA10 on saving the game.
> 
> ...





> *Maximale Details trotz 'schwacher' Hardware einstellen:*
> 
> Wenn man die Verknüpfung zur .exe von GTA mit folgenden Parametern ergänz, soll man keine Restriktionen hinsichtlich des VRAMs haben etc., sprich auch Grafikkarten mit 'nur' 768MB können nun die volle Auflösung und maximale Texturedetails einstellen, allerdings sollte man sich im klaren sein, dass die Performance wohl nicht die Beste ist.
> 
> ...





> *Verwenden eines anderen Gamepads*
> Bis jetzt gab es Schwierigkeiten wenn man GTA IV nicht mit einem XBox360-Controller sondern einem anderen Gamepad spielen wollte. Andere Pads wurden nicht erkannt, Tools wie XPadder funktionierten nur eingeschränkt.
> 
> In diesem Thread hier wurde eine Lösung gefunden mit der man jedes x-beliebige Joypad nutzen und individuell konfigurieren kann.





> *Patch anscheinend fertig*
> 
> Der Techsupport von Rockstar Toronto hat bereits am 06.12. gepostet, dass der Patch bereits fertig ist und gerade bei Microsoft zur Prüfung ist.
> 
> ...





> *Link zu einem Work-around* wenn GTA IV nicht so läuft wie es soll:
> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5209023&postcount=1


----------



## BlackWOW (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir trotz großer Aufregung und eigentlichem Gegner von SecuRom heute GTA4 gekauft.
Habe die Installation von GTA4 & Windows Live dingens & Social Club + Accounterstellung über mich ergehen lassen.

Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem:
Das Spiel stürzt immer ab wenn ich mich (ingame!) bei Windows Live anmelden will, und da das ja nötig ist zum Speichern...
Außerdem meldet der Social Club das er keine Internetverbindung hat, obwohl ich 100% im Internet bin...

Wenn ich Windows Live starte kann ich mich da ohne Probleme einloggen, was mir aber für GTA nichts bringt. Hoffe irgendjemand kann mir helfen.

System:
Vista Business 64 bit (SP 1).
C2Q Q9400
4 GB RAM
GTX 260


----------



## PaxMayne (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hab mich überall brav angemeldet (frechheit!) und jetzt bemängelt securom einerseits eine nicht existierende emulationssoftware und dass ich nicht die orginal-dvd drinnen habe.

tipps?


----------



## cyphex (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				bsekranker am 03.12.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hier bitte alle Fragen zur Aktivierung, Performance, Bugs, ATI-Karten etc. posten!*



Beim Starten des Spiels zeigt mir Windows folgende Fehlermeldung: 
GTA IV: SCHWERWIEGENDER FEHLER: RMN40

Ich habe folgendes System:
CPU: Intel Core 2 duo E3850 2x 3.0 Ghz
RAM: 3076 DDR2 PC800
Grafikkarte: 2x GForce 8800 GTX 768 MB
Soundkarte: Terratec Aureon Firewire 7.1
Festplatte: 500 GB
Motherboard: Asus P5N-E SLI
Betriebssystem: Windows XP pro

Neuster Grafikkartentreiber 180.48_geforce
Spiel habe ich gestern bei Satur gekauft.
Ansonsten habe ich ein stabiles System, wo bisher jedes Spiel ohne Probleme lief. (Crysis, Far Cry 2, Dead Space, ....)
Habe GTA IV auch schon das dritte mal installiert. Zwischendurch sogar die Lizenz wiederrufen und neu eingegeben. Bei Sozial-Club habe ich auch ein Konto angelegt und mich auf dem PC eingeloggt

Kann mir bitte einer weiterhelfen? Vielen Dank


----------



## maxx31 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Vielleicht guckst du dich mal im Forum von Steam um, da wird dieses Problem behandelt.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=337&order=desc

Vielleicht liegt es daran das du Windows XP Pro  benutzt, und eventuell musst du das nueste service Pack von Windows installieren.

Zu meiner frage kann Jemand berichten wie es mit der grafikkarte von ATI HD 3870 aussieht (Windows XP)?


----------



## erafy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

ich hab das problem das ich meinen cd-key nirgends eingeben kann, was warscheinlichauch das einloggen bei social club verhindert. kann mir jemand helfen

greuß erafy


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				erafy am 03.12.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das problem das ich meinen cd-key nirgends eingeben kann, was warscheinlichauch das einloggen bei social club verhindert. kann mir jemand helfen


Hast du einen Social-Account? Wenn nein kannst du den während der Installation und auf der Homepage einrichten
Den CD-Key muss man bei der Aktivierung eingeben.


----------



## erafy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				fiumpf am 03.12.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> erafy am 03.12.2008 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja social club account hab ich, kann mich auch auf der seite selber einloggen, aber die eingabe des serials ist mir bis jetzt noch nich über den weg gelaufen


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				erafy am 03.12.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 03.12.2008 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du das Spiel schon aktiviert?


----------



## erafy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				fiumpf am 03.12.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> erafy am 03.12.2008 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein eben nicht^^ ich weiß nicht wo ichs aktivieren soll 
 sobald ich mich bei social club einlogge kommt die meldung er kann sich nicht mit dem internet verbinden


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				erafy am 03.12.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 03.12.2008 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann liegt da dein Problem: Erst mit Social verbinden, dann mit Windows Live und dann kommt normalerweise die Aktivierung.
Vielleicht Social Club + GTA IV als Ausnahme in der Firewall definieren?


----------



## Phenicks (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

holt euch nen crack

50€ für 2 tage puren stress is ne frechheit


----------



## marsbreaker (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

kirgg hier bald nen anfall habe genau das selbe problem zum kotzen alles hier nix gegen das game aber hab es mir nun gekauft und kann es nich aktivieren geschweige denn manuell was soll das!!!!!!


----------



## iDGames (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Ich hab seit einer Stunde folgendes Problem, was tierisch aufregen kann:

GTA IV ist aktiviert!
Ich habe einen Social Club Account und auch einen Windows LIVE Account. Ich kann mich auch auf beiden Seiten einloggen, nur wenn ich Social Club auf meinem PC öffnen will und mich dann einloggen will, sagt er mir, dass ich keine Internetverbindung hätte .........

Muss ich dafür vielleicht auf https://socialclub.rockstargames.com/profile/accountlinking.html  meinen Windows LIVE Account verlinken? Wenn ja, dann klappt das auch nicht, Fehlermeldung:
*Live Account Linking

A LIVE Gamertag was not found with the current Live ID. Please press the button below to sign out and then sign back in again with a different Live ID.*

Wieso kann ich mich da nicht einloggen???


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

bringt es zurück,alles andere wäre der falsche weg


----------



## Mothman (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Bei Wikipedia waren ja auch wieder ganz Schnelle am Werk:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Technische Probleme der PC-Version
> Der am 3. Dezember 2008 gestartete Verkauf der PC-Version ging mit teilweise immensen technischen Problemen einher, PC Games Hardware sah sich außer Stande, Benchmarks des Spiels zu veröffentlichen und empfiehlt „nur bedingt einen Kauf“. Nach diesem Bericht ist der Start des Spiels erst beim vierten Versuch erfolgreich, zuvor stürzt das Spiel ab. Bei jedem fünften Start wird die DVD, welche zum Start des Spiels immer eingelegt sein muss, nicht erkannt. Bei der Verwendung von ATI Radeon-Grafikkarten ist das Spielen unter Umständen überhaupt nicht möglich.
> Der bei GTA IV eingesetzte SecuROM-Kopierschutz verweigert den Spielstart, wenn der Windows Task-Manager geöffnet ist. Bei durchschnittlich jedem fünften Startversuch verweigert SecuROM diesen mit der Fehlermeldung, es würde eine Emulationssoftware existieren − auch wenn dies nicht der Fall ist. Nach dem Bericht der PC Games Hardware stand das Spiel bereits einen Tag vor der offiziellen Veröffentlichung illegal zum Download bereit, der Kopierschutz/DRM sei hierbei bereits umgangen worden.


----------



## DocMartens (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

beim social club kann ich mich (über meinen pc) auch net anmelden ... auf der WebPage geht es ohne probleme. scheint also bei allen oder vielen so zu sein. können also nur warten was das angeht.

hab mein game gestern morgen erhalten und da hat der social club noch wunderbar funktioniert sowie aktivierung und der ganze nervige mist. 
das war echt die verwirrenste insallation die ich jeh hatte ... aber naja ... es lohnt sich auf jedenfall!! das game ist hammerhart! übertrifft jeden anderen teil bei weitem!

viel erfolg den anderen und lasst den kopf net hängen!


----------



## Brumble (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Puh, da hab Ich wohl Schwein gehabt  

Habe heute ebenfalls mein GTA bekommen u. war wirklich schon am grübeln, ob ich es überhaupt annehmen soll. Zum Glück hab Ich es.

GfWL + RSC Accounts vorher eingerichtet u. miteinander verknüpft.

DvD1 eingeworfen u. mit der Installation begonnen. Nach ca. 25 Minuten war das Schauspiel vollendet, ohne irgendwelches murren.

Dann kam plötzlich der Schreck! Es kann keine Verbindung zu RSC aufgebaut werden, ich solle doch bitte meine Verbindung überprüfen (war natürlich alles in ordnung). Nach 10 mins hab ich es dann bleiben lassen u. erstmal offline gestartet.

Producktkey eingegeben -> aktiviert , alles problemlos

Das Spiel startet wunderbar, ich hab keinen Grafikfehler u. die Performence ist so schlecht nicht.
Wie ausschaut, bin ich einer der wenigen glücklichen  

System:
E8400 @3Ghz
Asus P5Q Deluxe
4GB OCZ Reaper 1066
*MSI HD 4870 OC*

Auflösung wurde automatisch auf 1680 x 1050 gesetzt , die Details auf Mittel


----------



## marwin756 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Brauch ich diesen ganzen Windoof Live scheiss und Social Club eig nur wenn ich online spielen will,oder auch wenn ich nur offline zocken möchte ?


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				marwin756 am 03.12.2008 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch ich diesen ganzen Windoof Live scheiss und Social Club eig nur wenn ich online spielen will,oder auch wenn ich nur offline zocken möchte ?


Du brauchst auf jeden Fall beides:
*Social Club* um das Spiel zu starten und *Windows-Live* (egal ob online- oder offline-Profil) um u.a. zu speichern.


----------



## tooth2323 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Ich habe im gtaforum folgenden Post gefunden...vielleicht hilft es ja einigen weiter mit Grafikproblemen.

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?s=104334966244cfb447885f45f2d899e3&showtopic=378639&st=0

Hier sind Nvidia Beta Treiber aufgelistet und zwar 180.60 und 180.70

Hab selber ne GTX 260 und habe teilweise Pixelbrei bei Schatten...ich werde mal beide ausprobieren und berichten


----------



## phr00ta (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

mal was neues ... das hatte ich auch noch nicht

[img=http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/2993/errorgta41wu0.th.jpg]

nachwievor ist das spiel auch mit einer geforce 9800 gtx+ amp unspielbar und stürzt regelmäßig nach kürzester zeit ab... 

sowas schlechtes hab ich echt noch nie gesehen. da war ArmA ja fast sogar noch erträglicher als es auf den markt kam. 

DAS SPIEL IST KOMPLETT UNSPIELBAR !!!


----------



## Dante666 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Mhh ich hab wohl auch glück gehabt, das Spiel ist bei mir schon 2. Versuch gestartet!
Und ich kann ohne Probleme zocken  und das mit ner ATI Karte :o
Was mich nur Stört sind die Flimmerschatten die Augenkrebs verursachen.
Hoffe das schnell gepatched wird .
Achja in den Social Club kann ich mich auch nicht einloggen.


----------



## Phenicks (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

ob es wohl noch jemals eine gute konsolenumsetzung geben wird ? die erfindung der konsolen sind noch vor dem holocaust das schlimmste ereignis der geschichte. Jedes spiel erscheint später und sieht mit sicherheit 10 mal schlechter aus als crysis. macht aber nix, immerhin läuft es ja auch noch einmal 10 mal beschissener, wenn man es überhaupt installieren kann, von der saubeschissenen maussteuerung mal ganz zu schweigen.
ich habe wirklich kein bock mehr auf so einen totalen müll, lächerlich, armutszeugnis, aber hauptsache ersma 93% vergeben. Ganz ehrlich: mit gothic 3 hatte ich weniger probleme und da meckert jeder gleich rum oder bei den hardwareanforderungen von crysis. gta geht ja nichma auf ati-karten gescheit.
wie schön war das damlas noch mit den pc-exclusiven titeln, die ohne ausnahme immer besser waren als konsolenkonkurrenz. wer läd sich titel wie crysis runter ? wieder ein entwickler weniger, wieder eine konsolenportierung mehr : (


----------



## tooth2323 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				tooth2323 am 03.12.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe im gtaforum folgenden Post gefunden...vielleicht hilft es ja einigen weiter mit Grafikproblemen.
> 
> http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?s=104334966244cfb447885f45f2d899e3&showtopic=378639&st=0
> 
> ...




Habe beide BETA Treiber ausprobiert...leider habe ich immer noch den Pixelbrei bei schatten....  ..Rockstar hat auch schon mal bessere arbeit abgeliefert....

Das Game ist KLASSE...aber der ganze Anmeldungsrotz + die Grafikfehler hinterlassen doch einen faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## Scarface29925 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hey leute,

ich habe heute von amazon mein gta bekommen habs gleich mal installiert.
wo ich dann fertig war musste ich gta aktivieren wo ich dann auf "manuell aktivieren" drücken musste.
hab dan mein serial eingegeben und dann stand das es erforlgreich aktivieren konnte.
naja hab dann gta gestartet und dann kam wieder das ich es aktivieren musste.
aber diesmal passierte nix wenn ich auf "manuell aktivieren" klickte es öffnete sich nichtmehr das fenster der mauszeiger wurde halt rund weil es ladet aber der geht auch gleich wieder weg.
ich habs dann komplett deinstalliert und dann wieder instaillert und das problem besteht weiterhin das nix passierte wenn ich draufklickte ich hab sogar einen crack geladen das es villt umgehen konnte aber es öffnete sich wieder.

ich hab grad zum 3. mal installiert aber bringt wieder nix.

was soll ich tun????

mfg

PS: ich hab das original nicht falsch denken wegen den crack!!!


----------



## Dreadlord (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Servus zusammen...

Hab folgendes problem...

erstens ich hab nen laptop mit ner geforce go 7900 gtx mit 512

nach dem installieren ging alles i.o. bis ich im spiel war und nur erahnen konnte das ich in nem auto sitze, ausser ein paar strichen hab ich nur blau gesehen...

hab mir dann den 175.32 Treiber von Nvidia für laptops runtergeladen...

nun hab ich das problem das ich nur 3 meter schaun kann...

des spiel läuft aber und ich hab sonst keine probleme...

ausserdem wird jetzt wenn ich die grafikeinstellungen ändern will, immer nur das minimum angezeigt.. d.h. weitsicht etc. auf eins auflösung auf 800x600

Hab gelesen das es jetzt treiber für die 7 gibt, leider keine für meine go 7900 gtx!!!!

weiß jemand wo ich sowas her krieg??


----------



## Creed (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hat schon jemand Anti Aliasing zum laufen bekommen?


----------



## xderchr1sx (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hi,

hab mir heut GTA 4 geholt und hab es auf meinem Laptop installiert. Entgegen aller Meinungen läuft es sogar trotz Ati Karte. Nur wie ist die Frage, ich hab ne Ati Radeon HD 3470 HybridX2 256mb Karte....jetzt ist das Problem Gta erkennt nur die einen 256 Mb nicht noch die der zweiten Karte. Ich kann also nicht höher als mit ner 800er Auflösung spielen und niedrigen Details was schon ziemlich grässlig aussieht. Hat jemand Abhilfe oder n Tip was ich machen könnte, oder einfach aufn Patch warten   ?

Mfg


----------



## kanzlerac (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo,
ich hab mal ein ganz anderes Problem.

Wenn ich diesen social club starte loggt er mich ein aber dann bekomm ich wenn sich das Fenster öffnet direkt eine Fehlermeldung das ein schwerwiegender Fehler aufgetreten ist und das Programm beendet werden müsse.

Wenn ich mich von inet trenne und das Prog im offlinemodus starte geht das programm und ich kann auch spielen. auch das GfWL geht dannn wenn cih vorher das inet wieder angemacht hab.

Mein System:
E6750@3,4GHz
4GB Ram
8800GTS 320MB
Vista Business

Wäre schön wenn mir da einer helfen könnte.


----------



## beafsteak (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Kurzer Bericht eines ATI Nutzers

Mein System
Win XP prof SP3
ATi 3870 512 MB
Intel C2D E 8200
2 GB Ram
24 Zoll Monitor

Also Game gekauft und installiert (was ein Aufwand   )

Beim ersten Start habe ich im ATI Treiber alle AA und AF Funktionen deaktiviert und dem Spiel überlassen.

GTA läuft ohne Probleme, mit sagen wir mal mittleren bis geringen Einstellungen, ist aber so absolut spielbar, und schaut auch gut aus. 

1680 x 1050
Detail Hoch
Textur mittel
Die anderen Werte liegen so bei 25-35

Da es aber ein klein wenig Pixelig war hab ich gespeichert und dann AF im ATi Treiber eingeschaltet, darauf hin startete das Spiel nicht mehr, als ich das wieder ausgeschaltet hab liefs wieder.

Also Fazit erster Tipp, alle Treiber Einstllungen auf off. Falls es Probleme gibt.


----------



## Individual (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Ich habe das Problem,dass ich überhaupt keine Texturen sehe.
Hier mal ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe:
Vista 32 Bit
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX
Intel Q6600
4 GB Ram

Hat jemand mittlerweile eine Lösung dafür,oder muss man wohl auf den Patch warten?


----------



## MrColdFingers (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Mein Problem bei GTA IV besteht darin, dass ich mich nicht bei Games for Windows LIVE Online anmelden kann und somit auch den Multiplayer nicht genießen kann...speichern konnte ich auch nicht, bis ich mir einen Offline-Account angelegt hab.
Aber ich will auch mal die weite Online-Welt erkunden, für die ich bezahlt habe.

Wenn ich mich im Spiel bei GfWL einloggen will, kriege ich immer die Meldung, dass angeblich meine Firewall oder Antivirusprogramm irgendwas behindern sollen oder dass keine Verbindung zum LIVE-Service hergestellt werden kann.

Schade, es macht schon Spaß, auch wenn es manchmal seeeehr zähflüssig läuft...

Mein Laptop:
Core2 Duo 9400
GeForce 9650gt mit 1GB VRAM
4 GB Ram

DSL-Modem Fritz.Box 7113, Virenscanner und Firewall hab ich testweise schonmal ausgemacht, aber dann geht es trotzdem nicht.
Die Anmeldung bei der Homepage geht problemlos.

Die Lösung, Watson?


Gruß euer Mr. Cold Fingers


----------



## kanzlerac (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hats du ne Ausnahem bei der Windows firewall hinzugefügt?


----------



## Leertaste (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Meine ATI HD 4850 GS läuft online Probleme und ich nutze den Catalyte 8.10, vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere diesen probieren.


----------



## tavrosffm (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

muss man den social club account (bei erstellung punkt 5 "account linking") mit dem games for windows verlinken?
da gab es doch probleme wo der bildschirm schwarz bleibt und das spiel nicht startet!
bin gerade an dem punkt und möchte es mir nicht verderben.


----------



## MrColdFingers (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				kanzlerac am 03.12.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hats du ne Ausnahem bei der Windows firewall hinzugefügt?


Ich hab sie ausgestellt.
Tut sich nix.
Ich hab grade auch den 3. Live Account mit der 3. Emailadresse erstellt, aber er will einfach nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hab im Startposting zwei Parameter 'veröffentlicht' mit denen man die Hardwarerestriktion von GTA IV umgehen kann.

Viel Erfolg & postet mal eure Erfahrungen ... also ob es überhaupt klappt, wie die Performance ist und was man ggf. Einstellen kann.


----------



## Ronin7 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

also nach der installation von framework 3.5 konnte ich nicht mehr in den rs games social club connecten....nach nem neustart ging das zwar wieder, aber dafür startete das spiel mit eingeloggtem social club nicht mehr....

kotze hoch 10....

weiss jemand die lösung? scheinbar kann man zur zeit nicht online zocken


----------



## RCP (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo, 

ich hab das Problem das ich ein starkes Rauschen im Hintergrund habe, während dem Spiel, wenn ich im Optionsmenü bin ist es weg, es taucht nur kurz auf wenn ich zwischen den einzelnen Punkten wechsel. Habe des spiel zwei mal neu installiert aber es klappt trotzdem nicht

Meine Daten

AMD Athlon X2 4600+
2048 MB DDR Ram
Sapphire X1950 XTX 256
XP Prof SP3

Danke


----------



## Ronin7 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

kann denn jemand mit eingeloggtem social club spielen?


----------



## Charlie7 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo, habe enorme Performance probleme, stockt extrem...is echt unspielbar, obwohl ich alle Grafikeinstellungen auf der niedrigsten hab....hat ijmd ne idee?

Windows XP SP3
Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5200+
2 Gig Ram
GeForce 7950 GT 512 MB Ram (neue Treiber installiert.)


----------



## Sandor88 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Alsoooooo, habe folgendes Problem. Mein Gta startet nach dem ich Windows NetFX 3.5 installiert hab nur noch ohne meinen RGSC Account. Das is aber nicht das größte Problem. Vielmehr stört es enorm das meine Frame Rate lediglich in Zwischensequenzen auf 10 fps und drunter abfällt. Selbst in der Speicher Scene wenn sich Nico ins Bett legt. Jemand schon, vlt in anderen Spielen, ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kennt evtl ne Lößung?

Danke sconmal im voraus.

Dualcore 2,35 GHZ
8800 GTS 640 MB 
2 GB Ram
Windows XP 32 Bit SP3


----------



## Ronin7 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

in meinen schwulen win live xbox scheiss account kann ich im game auch net connecten...trotz korretem login...was für ne scheisse, so macht man ein spiel kaputt....


----------



## Belgium (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Mal ne blöde Frage, wie macht das Offline, sein Spiel anmelden, und bringt das gewisse Vorteile?


----------



## Florian123 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin wohl einer der wenigen, bei dem alles funktioniert. Nicht, dass es sofort alles geklappt hat. Man hatte während der Installation schon das Gefühl, dass Rockstar zum ersten Mal ein PC-Spiel rausbringt.

Das zeigt sich auch bei der Vergabe einer neuen Steuerung. Ich komme mit WASD nicht so klar und spiele mit Ziffernblock und Maus. Wobei ich "Laufen" mit der linken Maustaste belege. In jedem popeligen Spiel geht das auch - obwohl...Codename 47...vor etlichen Jahren...da gabs das Problem auch mal. Da bezahlt man 50 € freut sich auf's spielen und dann kann man die linke Maustaste für alles vergeben, bloß nicht für's Laufen. 

Oder hat da irgendjemand eine Lösung? 

Gruß

Florian


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				RCP am 03.12.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> AMD Athlon X2 4600+
> 2048 MB DDR Ram
> Sapphire X1950 XTX 256
> XP Prof SP3


Bis auf die Grafikkarte (ich hab ne 8800 GT) haben wir das gleiche System. Wie viele Frames hast du?


----------



## RCP (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				fiumpf am 03.12.2008 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> RCP am 03.12.2008 22:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab jetzt am anfang alles auf total niedrig eingestellt, davor war es bei 1024 mit niedrigen texturen. hatte so um die 30 fps. 

habe die Auflösung auf 800 runtergeschraubt weil ich dachte des würde des soundproblem lösen.


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				RCP am 03.12.2008 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> habe die Auflösung auf 800 runtergeschraubt weil ich dachte des würde des soundproblem lösen.


Der Sound lief bei mir einwandfrei, keine Aussetzer, nichts. Nur kam ich nicht über die 13 fps hinaus - zumindest beim Benchmark.
Das Ändern der Auflösung brachte bei mir absolut nichts: Egal welche Einstellung im Grafikmenü gewählt wurde (auch bei den Details) , es wurden ständig 13 fps angezeigt. Leider behielt der Benchmark recht, GTA war unspielbar.


----------



## phr00ta (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

also laufen tuts zwar, allerdings stürzt es nach kurzer zeit immer ab.

mit der meldung: GTA IV FATAL ERROR: Resc 10

ingame einstellungen:
1680x1050
low/ low, alle regler <3

danach wird der schirm schwarz und ich muss meinen pc via resetbutton neu booten. 

specs

pentium d 3ghz
2 gb ram
nvidia geforce 9800gtx+ amp (aktuellster treiber: 180.4
windows xp sp3 (inkl. .net 3.5 sp1, vc++ 200 


vermute nvidia treiber bug?


----------



## TCPip2k (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Also, trotz der PCG-Warnung in den News hab ichs heute gekauft, 
*und es läuft, trotz meiner ATI-Grafikkarte.*

Hier mein System :



> Vista 64bit SP1
> AMD Athlon 64bit x2 Dual Core 4800+ 2400 MHz
> L2 Cache 1.024 KB
> 4 GB DDR Ram
> ...



Die Installation verlief reibungslos,
*für das Anmelden im Social Club musste ich extra eine zweite E-mailadresse erstellen,
weil GMX Links aus E-mails mit REFERER quasi "absenderlos" öffnet, und der Social Club dadurch nicht erkennen konnte dass der Aktivierungslink von meiner E-mailadresse aus geöffnet wurde.* Um das zu erfahren musste ich erstmal ca. 4-6€ bei der Take2-hotline blechen.

Windows Live ID habe ich nach ein paar Missverständnissen (ich dachte da kann ich gleich meinen MSN-Account nutzen)  eingerichtet.

_Beim ersten Start hatte ich einen CTD mit "GTA4.exe musste beendet werden", das war aber der bisher einzige Absturz._

Das Spiel läuft seit dem ohne Fehlermeldungen/Abstürze.

*
AAAAABER: *


- Trotz Relativ geringer Einstellungen (1280x1024, Alles auf Mittel, die Werte wie Sichtweite zwischen 40-50) ist die *Performance GRAUENHAFT*.
Grade bei Nacht oder bei bei Kameraschwenks habe ich teilweise Standbilder.
Wenn ich die Maus relativ ruhig halte schätze ich die Frames auf ca. 20-25.

- *Das Spiel sieht zum    aus! *



> -Keine Kantenglättung, manchmal sieht es aus wie 800x600.
> 
> -Die Texturen schalten oft erst *nach mehreren Sekunden
> * und direkt vor meiner Nase von den matschigen "weit-weg-Texturen" zu den richtigen.
> ...




*Hier ein Screenshot der das Spiel noch von einer halbwegs schönen Seite zeigt, verglichen mit dem was ich manchmal zu Gesicht bekomme:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/5w90bbtl/naaaja.jpg
(klick mich, wenn du dich traust!)


*Was ich erwarte *


> - Akzeptabe Performance
> 
> Ich möchte das Spiel mit allen Details und allen Werten auf 100 Spielen können.
> Bei Crysis und Farcry 2 kann ich auch alles auf ultra high stellen, und habe nur selten Framerateeinbrüche.
> ...


----------



## image (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

ich habe die radeon 4870 X2

spiel starte auch erst mal ohne grafikfehler aber nach paar minuten wird es UNSPIELBAR ..das ganze bild fängt an zu schaukeln was sich immer weiter reinsteigert bis gar nix mehr geht..
und ich meine schaukeln..das ist scheinbar ne art  fehlerhafter dynamik effekt der immer stärker wird  so stark das man gar nicht mehr auf den monitor gucken kann ^^.

hat jemand das selbe problem und ne ahnung wie man das wegbekommt ? ^^


----------



## Phenicks (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

rockstar hat zum ersten mal total versagt !
selbst gothic  3 lief da besser. dass das so hohe wertungen gekriegt hat ist ein witz, alles über 80 passt einfach nicht ins bild angesichts der hardwareanforderungen. die sind ja nichma hoch, die sind einfach überall am ruckeln, egal was für einen rechner man hat. patch muss schnell her und ein neuer treiber. mein dl is nämlich fast fertig   
  



nee, scherz nä


----------



## xlNNt (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Also Hey Jungs ich krieg ein anner Klatsche 

Aber Rockstar Games hat diesmal so bei mir verschißßen das ich nie wieder etwas von denen kaufen werde zudem war GTA San Andreas das geilste Spiel 2007 usw....
und der Online Modus also SAMP wurde von Moddern hergestellt und bei GTA 4 von Rockstar Games und sie schaffen es nicht ihn so einzustellen das man nur seinen Key eingeben muss und fertig da es ya sowieso einen Cracker gibt der Cracks rausbringt da kein Game sicher ist also könnten die GTA auch ohne SecuRom rausbringen.... Überall anmelden RGSC Windows Live wozu das alles ? Was bringt uns das SAMP war der Schlager schlecht hin aber dann sowas von Rockstar Games .....
Ach ya habe Fehler über Fehler bei der Installation ca.40 CRC Fehler dann nach erfolgreicher installation ein RMN40 Fehler [iCH HABE VISTA DAS SOLLTE YA NUR BEI XP DER FALL SEIN :p] 
Hier mal ein Screenshot .... http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/7570wrun/Screen.jpg
Das spiel ich original und hier noch mein System:
Intel Core to Quad @ 3,2 Ghz
4GB Ram 
Vista 32 Bit SP1
XFX 680i 
2x8800 Ultra Superclocked 40 % = 1700 MB Ram...

Rockstar Game hat total verschissen werde mir heute ne neue CD holen da ich absoluter GTA Fan bin aber es das Game net wert ist ....


----------



## Hugo78 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

@TCPip2k 
Stell mal die Sichtweite auf 10, über die Sichtweite erhält man die meisten frames.


----------



## Dreadlord (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Morgen....

hab immer noch mein problem mit meiner geforce go 7900 gtx.....

find kein treiber für des ding und im spiel kann ich nur 3 meter weit schaun....

aber der rest von der spielwelt is da, wenn ich rum lauf "deckt" die spielfigur praktisch alles auf...

und wenn ich während des spiels mit ALT und Tab es minimiere und dann wieder maximiere seh ich komischerweise dann alles   

nur hab ich dann lauter querstriche im Bild.....

need help


----------



## leethoven (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Dreadlord am 04.12.2008 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen....
> 
> hab immer noch mein problem mit meiner geforce go 7900 gtx.....
> 
> ...



Exakt dasselbe habe ich auch. Eine Lösung habe ich bis dato leider auch nicht


----------



## Gta4Vienna (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				MrColdFingers am 03.12.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Problem bei GTA IV besteht darin, dass ich mich nicht bei Games for Windows LIVE Online anmelden kann und somit auch den Multiplayer nicht genießen kann...speichern konnte ich auch nicht, bis ich mir einen Offline-Account angelegt hab.
> Aber ich will auch mal die weite Online-Welt erkunden, für die ich bezahlt habe.
> 
> Wenn ich mich im Spiel bei GfWL einloggen will, kriege ich immer die Meldung, dass angeblich meine Firewall oder Antivirusprogramm irgendwas behindern sollen oder dass keine Verbindung zum LIVE-Service hergestellt werden kann.


Ich habe mir gestern ebenfalls GTA IV zugelegt und habe natürlich die selben Probleme. Hab mein Social Club Account und auch mein Windows Live ID Account, beides gestern angelegt. Ich starte das Spiel also ausgeloggt und versuche dann, mich im Spiel nach aufforderung einzuloggen. Da sagt er mir aber immer nur, dass ich keine Gametag ID habe oder das er irgendwas nicht finden kann über diese Windows Live ID. 

Habs dann probiert mit der Seite socialclub.rockstargames.com, wo man ja sein profil ändern kann. Dort gibt es ja die Funktion "Account Linking". Bei Windows Live, klick ich jetzt auf ADD um mein Windows Live ID Konto mit dem von Socialclub zu verbinden. Aber immer wenn ich das versuche, kommt die Fehlermeldung

*A LIVE Gamertag was not found with the current Live ID. Please press the button below to sign out and then sign back in again with a different Live ID.*

Bitte was soll ich machen, dass dieses zusammenverbinden endlich funktioniert? Ich hab doch beide Accounts und auch beim Start des Spiels, hab ich schon auf Gametag verbinden gedrückt. Bin ich zu dumm, oder was muß ich machen, dass das geht?

Außerdem hab ich die frage, ich hab hier gelesen, dass hier wer ein Offline Account eingerichtet hat und das es so auch geht oder er auch speichern kann im Spiel. Wie lege ich bitte ein Offline Account an? Und was ist ein Offline Account? Nur ausloggen, wirds ja wohl kaum sein!?

Bitte um Antwort!


----------



## SirSims (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Brauche Hilfe:

Habe ein Problem: Mein Spiel lässt sich nicht starten.

Bei der Überprüfung des Erscheinungstermin kommt nach 30% nur:
*"Beim Überprüfen des Erscheinungstermins ist ein Fehler aufgetreten"*

Wenn ich dann auf "Manuell aktivieren" gehe kommt:
_"Die für den Programmstart erforderliche Lizenz ist erst ab dem 30-10-2008 gültig.
Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Softwareanbieter."_

Was soll ich machen?! (habe xp 1,2,3 und firewall deakt.
*bitte hilfe, weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll!!*


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

ich hab auch diese fehlermeldun hier

Beim Überprüfen des Erscheinungstermins ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Klicken Sie auf "Erneut versuchen", um es erneut zu überprüfen (Internetverbindung erforderlich). Falls Sie momentan keine Internetverbindung haben, sehen Sie bitte unten nach:

Sollte das Problem weiterhin bestehen, oder falls Sie keine Internetverbindung haben, finden Sie eine Lösung unter der folgenden Webseite für den technischen Support: http://activate.rockstarg...

Ist der Erscheinungstermin des Spiels vergangen, können Sie diese Webseite mit einer beliebigen Internetressource besuchen, um ein Offline-Installationsprogramm herunterzuladen, das die Spielinhalte freischaltet. Sie werden das Spiel auch aktivieren müssen, um es zu spielen. Für eine Offline-Aktivierung werden Sie die Seriennummer und den Freischalt-Anforderungscode benötigen. Klicken Sie unten auf "Manuell aktivieren", um den Freischalt-Anforderungscode zu generieren. Wichtig: Der Anforderungscode, den Sie benutzen, um den Freischaltcode zu generieren, muss dem Computer entsprechen, auf dem Sie das Spiel aktivieren wollen.



wurde hierfür mitlerweile eine lösung gefunden???


----------



## Hi-Vity3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Ich habe mir nach langer Zeit mal wieder selbst ein Spiel gekauft weil… GTA ist ja ein geiles Spiel und es gab soweit ich weiß auch nicht wirklich große Probleme mit GTA also was solls kauf ichs mir halt...


Die Mindestvorrausetzungen sind ja

Windows XP SP3/Vista SP1
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 1,8GHz
AMD Athlon X2 64 2,4GHz
RAM: 1,5 GB
Grafikkarte: 256MB
(Nvidia 7900/ATI X1900)
Festplatte: 16GB


Mein System:

Windows Vista Ultimate (64Bit) SP1
CPU:  Intel Core 2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHZ 900Mhz
RAM 2,00GB
Grafikkarte:  NVidia GeForce 7950GT (512MB) Treiberversion 7.15.11.7824

Da denkt man sich ja es sollte spielbar sein…


Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://triton.imageshack.us/Himg110...0&filename=gta4sh1ij8.png&xsize=578&ysize=480


Spielbar oder?



Und so sieht es dann aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/144/gta4sh2me5.png


Man beachte einmal die Mini-Karte und das Handy (was ja unten rechts sein sollte)
oder der Himmel (Es war im übrigen Tag, nicht Nacht, Tag)… ist der nicht schön? xD

Da Fragt man sich doch was hat den Rockstar in der zeit vom Konsolen-Reales bis zur PC-Version gemacht? Und der Termin wurde ja nochmals verschoben…


----------



## overslag (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo,
habe mich extra hier angmeldet, da es sehr viel User gibt die Probleme mit einer Ati Karte haben.
Habe mich hingesetzt und eine funkrionierende Lösung gefunden.
Die vorgehnensweise wurde mit einer Radeon 4780,4850 und einer 3870 gestestet.
Es kann vorkommen das es nicht auf anhieb funktioniert, aber spätestens beim 3 versuch hat es immer geklappt .

Mein system:
Core 2 Duo e8400
4 GIG ram
Radeon Gainward 4870 Golden Sample.

Vorgehensweise:
1.Spiel komplett installieren mit Asozial club , Windows Games live etc.
2. Net framwork 3.5 installieren.
3.Account bei win. games live und asozial club erstellen.
4.Der wichtige Teil:
Das Spiel starten -
nicht im asozialen club anmelden, dies überspringen.


-Sobald ihr in das spiel kommt und der Bildschirm mit den Rechten erscheint ( wo normalerweise dann der absturz folgt) die windows Taste drücken.
nun schnell in der taskleiste ganz rechts ( bei der uhr) über das rockstar symbol gehen und mit rechtsklick schließen!nun wieder in das geöffnete spiel gehen.

Diese variante hat bei 3 unterschiedlichen Pc`s funktioniert.Jedoch nicht immer auf anhieb.
Ich konnte das spiel mit der radeon 4780 auf 1920x1080 spielen.
Details auf MAXIMUM, der rest auch außer sichtweite auf 30%
Das spiel läuft im durschnitt mit 20- 25 fps.

Ich bin darauf gekommen, da das spiel irgendeinen fehler hatte.
normalerweise startet man das spiel und das fenster mit dem asozialen s****** kommt.
das war jedoch nicht der fall und das spiel ging direkt los und siehe da es stürtzte nicht ab!

hoffe ich konnte einigen usern helfen!

ps: ihr müsst nicht in windows live angemeldet sein um das spiel zu starten. wenn ihr im spiel seit werdet ihr aufgefordert. 


Es wurde bereits von mehreren usern bestätigt, dass diese variante funktioniert.


----------



## erafy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				fiumpf am 03.12.2008 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> erafy am 03.12.2008 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok danke, soweit is alles ok. ich hab erst windows life gestartet und dann social club und dann auf spielen. dann kommt kurz sanduhr anner maus und dann passiert gar nix. allerdings läuft im taskmanager der "LaunchGTAIV_activation.exe"-prozess
was kann die ursache sein das der nich anspringt?^^


----------



## SirSims (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Kann niemand helfen?!


----------



## Baddy92 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem mit "Rockstar Games Social Club".
ich hab es richtig installiert, doch wenn ich mich anmelden will bzw. Login überspringen erscheint folgendes Fenster:

https://fotoalbum.web.de/alben/baddy92/fehler_GTA_IV/presentation?startImageId=113300118&startImageCount=0&resetNoFlash=1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

paddy


----------



## ZeldaJay (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Moin Moin ihr Mitleidenden...

Nachdem ich gestern noch fröhlich gezockt habe, läuft das Spiel nun garnicht mehr! 
Ich habe den Fehler, dass der Social Club mein Alter nicht erkennt! Ich hab schon probiert, dass zu lösen, aber der einzige Vorschlag was, dass man bei seinem Windows Account die Sachen umstellt, jedoch bin ich Administrator am PC und ich unterliege auch keinen Begrenzungen!

Hier mal die Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7lsr-2-jpg.html


----------



## patsche (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

leute, warum ärgert ihr euch damit rum, entweder ihr wartet auf den patch oder noch besser ihr gebt es zurück!


----------



## rage17 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Ich habe mir das Spiel vorgestern bestellt und es ist vor 2 Stunden angekommen.
Ich habs installiert und aktiviert lief auch alles ohne Probleme.
Doch dann wollte ich anfangen zu spielen und sehe keine Texturen, Wände oder Autos.

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/5102/gtaivhu7.jpg

Ich finde sowas eine Frechheit, dass Rockstar sowas rausbringt...


----------



## xwasserx (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Habe Windows XP SP3, E8600, 280GTX
Die nette Rahmenarbeit 3.5 und auch den ganzen sonstigen Club und Geschiss installiert und accountiert.

Wenn ich das game starte und den Club überspringe, kommt kurz der Bildschirm mit dem weissem Hinweistext und dann CTD. "Bla bla Problem festgestellt..."


----------



## beafsteak (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				overslag am 04.12.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe mich extra hier angmeldet, da es sehr viel User gibt die Probleme mit einer Ati Karte haben.
> Habe mich hingesetzt und eine funkrionierende Lösung gefunden.
> Die vorgehnensweise wurde mit einer Radeon 4780,4850 und einer 3870 gestestet.
> ...



Moin welche 4870 hast du, die mit 512MB oder die mit 1024MB ?


----------



## ow-Blackhawk (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Nur vorweg: Ich besitze die HD4870 mit 512MB

Nun zum eigentlichen:

Das Spiel säuft bei mir ebenfalls nach den Copyrightinfos ab.
ABER es geht weiter, wenn ich es im fenstermodus (mit -windowed) aufrufe.
Leider muss man dazu im Social Club angemeldet sein, sonst reicht dieser die Parameter nicht durch. Das führt daher zwangsweise zum MM10 Bug/Absturz während des Rockstar-Logos.

Wenn also jemand einen Weg findet, das Spiel im Fenstermodus aufzurufen, ohne im Social Club eingeloggt zu sein wäre mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## flashback830 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

boa ... ich brauch bald kein game mehr zum amok laufen... so eine scheiße hab ich a noch nie erlebt.

also folgendes problem:

dieses rockstar games social club. gestern hab ich mir n acc gemacht und wollte mich einloggen -> geht nich ( welch ein wunder ) name oder pw falsch .. hmm ?????

auf die seite gegangen und per e-mail pw schicken lassen ...  da kann ja dann eigentlich nichts mehr falsch sein - ich hab meine mail adresse und mein passwort ... aber siehe da "name oder pw falsch" 
  
so dann geh ich also auf die seite von denen und versuch mich da einzuloggen dann kommt "Your request could not be authenticated."
so e.mail postfach noch am durch und einfach jeden scheiß link den ich von denen hab angeklickt - war natürlich nichts dabei... so das is schon mal prob eins. bin dann auch erst ma pennen gegangen weil mich das alles viel zu sehr stresst 
dann heut heim gekommen pc an und denk mir naja versuchen wirs noch mal... wieder das selbe 
dann hab ich jetzt hier irgendwo gelesen das da wer probs mit seiner e-mail adresse hatte und ne zweite bei gmx gemacht hat ( ich hab übrigens bei freenet ) , da hab ich mir gedacht jo versuchste das auch ma ... hab dann meine zweite von vodafone angegeben und siehe da es tut sich was - aber leider nich das was ich will, jetzt bekomm ich nämlich auf der ineternet seite n sau tolle fehler meldung 



Registration Not Permitted

We’re sorry. Based on the information you have submitted to us, you are ineligible to register on this site. Please see our Privacy Policy.

If you feel that this is an error, you can contact Rockstar Games Support here.


... ich weiß mittlerweile echt nich mehr weiter und wäre über hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## sack1000 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Mein PC ist wohl eine richtige Wunderkiste:

Intel Pentium D 2.66 GHz @ 3,03 GHz (übertaktet)
2 GB DDR2-667 Ram
ATI/AMD X1950 Pro 256 MB

das Spiel dunktioniert bei mir insofern, dass ich es starten kann (jedoch immer erst beim 2.Mal, beim ersten stürzt es ab). Zuerst hat mich die blöde grafikeinstellung so genervt, dass ich das spiel gelassen hab. konnt nur ne auflösung von 1024x768 (hab nen 19" tft mit 1680x1050 nativ) auswählen, ansonsten gings nicht weiter. das spiel hat dann aus irgendwelchen gründen geruckelt.

Nun hab ich das Dink an meine Verknüpfung gehängt und siehe da 1680x1050 funktioniet super ruckelfrei mit einer ATIkarte. kann sogar alle sontigen einstellungen auf ganz hoch stellenund es läuft, nur fehlern dann oft texturen. ich hoffe durch den patch (http://gamestar.de/news/pc/action/3rdpersonshooter/1951690/gta_4.html) an dem rockstar arbeitet wird die performance deutlich verbessert, denn bei mir läuft cod5, far cry 2 auf ganz hoch flüssig in 1680x1050.

Liebe Rockstar Mitarbeiter hättet ihr euch doch wie bei san andreas ein dreiviertel oder ein ganzes Jahr Zeit gelassen um das Spiel zu konvertieren. Ihr hättet sicher ein besseres Ergebnis abgeliefert.


----------



## Luccah (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

ich hab es nun gestern nacht noch zum laufen gebracht..musste aber noch unbedingt SP3 draufkloppen. ABER: Die Darstellung ist miserabel, keine Sky Box, keine Minimap (nur Fragmente einer solcher..) keine Lichteffekte und überhaupt nicht so wie es eigentlich aussehen sollte...habe eine 7900GT mit 256 VRAM..habe auch diverse beta Treiber und alles Mögliche aussprobiert..bei einem Treiber hatte ich sogar richtige Grafikfehler, mit so Klötzen am unteren Bildschirm..

Hat auch einer solche oder ähnliche Probs?? und vill sogar dem Abhilfe geschaffen??
Zudem weiss einer wie ich diese sinnfreie VRAM Legitiemierung ignorieren kann?? (habe es mit einer Endung an der Verk. getetstet leider mit keinem Erfolg..) Oo..das ich hoffe Rockstar haut schnell nen Patch raus...
Für Vorschläge wie ich doch noch einigermassen spielen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## rage17 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Luccah am 04.12.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab es nun gestern nacht noch zum laufen gebracht..musste aber noch unbedingt SP3 draufkloppen. ABER: Die Darstellung ist miserabel, keine Sky Box, keine Minimap (nur Fragmente einer solcher..) keine Lichteffekte und überhaupt nicht so wie es eigentlich aussehen sollte...habe eine 7900GT mit 256 VRAM..habe auch diverse beta Treiber und alles Mögliche aussprobiert..bei einem Treiber hatte ich sogar richtige Grafikfehler, mit so Klötzen am unteren Bildschirm..
> 
> Hat auch einer solche oder ähnliche Probs?? und vill sogar dem Abhilfe geschaffen??
> Zudem weiss einer wie ich diese sinnfreie VRAM Legitiemierung ignorieren kann?? (habe es mit einer Endung an der Verk. getetstet leider mit keinem Erfolg..) Oo..das ich hoffe Rockstar haut schnell nen Patch raus...
> Für Vorschläge wie ich doch noch einigermassen spielen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Ich seh bei mir überhaupt keine Texturen geschweige denn Wände...


----------



## GoldenSample (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				cyphex am 03.12.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 03.12.2008 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tavrosffm (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				rage17 am 04.12.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Luccah am 04.12.2008 17:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das problem habe ich auch.
hab ne 7950gt und es fehlen so ziemlich alle texturen ab einer entfernung von ca.3 metern.
grafikeinstellungen auf niedrig gestellt hat auch nichts gebracht.
aber ein anderes problem macht mir noch mehr sorgen.
meine tastaturbelegung wird nicht abgespeichert.
ich spiele das ding offline d.h. wenn ich die gta 4 verknüpfung starte kommen dann noch diverse fensterchen die darauf hinweisen dass ich micht doch bei rss club 
(account vorhanden) anmelden muss aber das mach ich net.bis das große fenster mit der frau kommt wo man unten links auf start drücken kann.dann geht es los.
muss ich nun also online bzw. angemeldet sein um meine tastaturbelegung zu speichern?
reicht das wenn es einmalig gemacht wird?
meine grafiksetting werden komischerweise alle beibehalten nur eben die tastaturbelegung nicht.


----------



## Hi-Vity3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



> das problem habe ich auch.
> hab ne 7950gt und es fehlen so ziemlich alle texturen ab einer entfernung von ca.3 metern.
> grafikeinstellungen auf niedrig gestellt hat auch nichts gebracht.
> aber ein anderes problem macht mir noch mehr sorgen.
> ...




wer möchte denn seine tastaturbelegung speichern wenn 80% der grafischen oberfläche fehlt?

hab die selbe graka un das selbe prob...


----------



## Luccah (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Hi-Vity3 am 04.12.2008 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> > das problem habe ich auch.
> > hab ne 7950gt und es fehlen so ziemlich alle texturen ab einer entfernung von ca.3 metern.
> > grafikeinstellungen auf niedrig gestellt hat auch nichts gebracht.
> > aber ein anderes problem macht mir noch mehr sorgen.
> ...



Ja stimmt^^, also bislang will ich nur das die Darstellung ordentlich aussieht, die tasten kommen wenn später..ich denke bis Rockstar endlich mal nen patch raushaut sind wir auf uns gestellt und GTA4 ins Regal abgestellt..Oo (oder eben wieder ab zum Dealer damit..) ABER: Wenn einer noch ne Idde, bezüglich 7900GT hat (also insg 7er Series) dann HER DAMIT!!!


----------



## tavrosffm (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Hi-Vity3 am 04.12.2008 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> > das problem habe ich auch.
> > hab ne 7950gt und es fehlen so ziemlich alle texturen ab einer entfernung von ca.3 metern.
> > grafikeinstellungen auf niedrig gestellt hat auch nichts gebracht.
> > aber ein anderes problem macht mir noch mehr sorgen.
> ...



ich fahre einfach rum bis zum nächsten hindernis und stelle mir vor es ist dunkel in liberty city.  

ja klar also so richtig lust da rum zu experimentieren mit den grafiksettings in der hoffnung dass vielleicht irgendwas mal funktioniert hab ich nicht.
mal wieder 50 € in die tonne gekloppt.
ein durchweg schwarzes jahr für pc spieler obwohl so viele vielversprechende titel dabei waren.


----------



## Belgium (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Juhu dank es etwa neueren Treiber 178.bla kann ich nun GTA 4 im etwas angenehmer Rahmen geniessen. Das einzige was mir tierisch auf den Sack geht, das ich nicht selber an den Grafikeinstellung experimentieren kann, gibbet nicht nen Umweg oder so? Das ich wenigsten etwas einstellen kann?


----------



## Luccah (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Ja, das hatte ich gestern mit meinem alten Treiber..laufe rum..bumm Ah ne wand..entfernt sah ich Schemenhaft ein Riesenrad...Oo ein LKW kam, erst zur Hälfte dann immer ein Stück mehr..ein dicker schwarzer Vorhang..nen anderen Treiber..Grafikfehler (Klötze) dann keine Minimap..halt wie weiter oben beschreiben..ich bin mit meinem latein am Ende..Ich frage mich ob eine Qualitätssicherung in irgendeiner Form überhaupt stattfand...ich galube nein..sowas gab es echt noch NIE zuvor...Ich geb denen von Schlagerstar noch knapp ne Woche, ansonsten ab zum Händler damit...
hammer finde ich, das Folklorestar schreibt, das sie den WENIGEN Spielern, die von Fehlern geplagt sind, schnell  Hilfe zukommen soll...krass..ich glaube iregendwo stand was von 80% der GTA4 Kunden..von wegen wenig..


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				overslag am 04.12.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe mich extra hier angmeldet, da es sehr viel User gibt die Probleme mit einer Ati Karte haben.
> Habe mich hingesetzt und eine funkrionierende Lösung gefunden.
> Die vorgehnensweise wurde mit einer Radeon 4780,4850 und einer 3870 gestestet.
> ...



Du bist mein Held des Tages. Damit konnte ich das Spiel endlich wieder starten (Grafikkarte hd4850 gs). Sollte man vielleicht mal in den News bringen, weil man damit endlich auch mit ATI Karten spielen kann


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.12.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> overslag am 04.12.2008 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön dass es bei einigen wohl so klappt. Bei mir nicht. Maximal kam ich einen bildschrim weiter dann hing es wieder. ECKELHAFT... naja ich warte ab. 
Vielleicht könntest du noch sagen was passiert, wenn es nicht klappt. Bleibt der Bildschirm beim "wieder"maximieren Schwarz oder kommt man nur zum 2. Bild oder wie? 
Welchen Treiber nutzt du mit deiner 4850 gs? hab auch eine 4850... Vista oder XP?


----------



## D2R2 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				sack1000 am 04.12.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC ist wohl eine richtige Wunderkiste:
> 
> Intel Pentium D 2.66 GHz @ 3,03 GHz (übertaktet)
> 2 GB DDR2-667 Ram
> ...





> Maximale Details trotz 'schwacher' Hardware einstellen:
> 
> Wenn man die Verknüpfung zur .exe von GTA mit folgenden Parametern ergänz, soll man keine Restriktionen hinsichtlich des VRAMs haben etc., sprich auch Grafikkarten mit 'nur' 768MB können nun die volle Auflösung und maximale Texturedetails einstellen, allerdings sollte man sich im klaren sein, dass die Performance wohl nicht die Beste ist.
> 
> ...


Mal eine Frage:
Wie genau macht ihr das?

Wenn ich die Paramter an den Link hänge, muss ich das Spiel trotzdem über den Club starten. Und dadurch werden die Paramter ja ungültig/ignoriert.

Also, wie starte ich das Spiel mit den Paramtern ohne über den Club zu gehen (also bei "manuell" gestartetem Club)? Hoffe die Frage ist verständlich.


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Also, wie starte ich das Spiel mit den Paramtern ohne über den Club zu gehen (also bei "manuell" gestartetem Club)? Hoffe die Frage ist verständlich.   [/quote]

Jo wenn ich parameter an die .exe hänge ( das sieht dann so aus: "gtaIV.exe -windowed")
kommt beim spielstart ein ERROR 2000 oder so
bitte auch um Erklärung


----------



## xlNNt (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo Jungs habt ihr vllt. meinen alten Beitrag gelesen ?
Hehe da stand ya drinne das ich mir GTA 4 neu kaufe genau das getan aber bei der Installation wenn ich die 2 CD einlegen soll ein CRC fehler von wegen meine Medium wäre beschädigt !
Habe aber GTA 4 jetzt 2 mal gekauft und eine Chance von 1:1000000 das ich davon 2 kaputte habe ist sehr gering .....
Was soll ich tun bitte helft mir !
Liegt es an meinem Laufwerk ?



PS: Bitte antwortet diesmal !





MfG xlNNt__


----------



## Basshinzu (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				xlNNt am 04.12.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs habt ihr vllt. meinen alten Beitrag gelesen ?
> Hehe da stand ya drinne das ich mir GTA 4 neu kaufe genau das getan aber bei der Installation wenn ich die 2 CD einlegen soll ein CRC fehler von wegen meine Medium wäre beschädigt !
> Habe aber GTA 4 jetzt 2 mal gekauft und eine Chance von 1:1000000 das ich davon 2 kaputte habe ist sehr gering .....
> Was soll ich tun bitte helft mir !
> ...



JA es liegt an deinem Laufwerk...
Dein DVD-Laufwerk kommt nicht richtig mit DL-Rohlingen klar, kauf dir ein neues für 20€


----------



## Jakul (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hier ein paar Sachen, die ich zu bemängeln habe:

Erstens:
Hab ein annehmbares System:
Intel core 2 quad
Geforce 9800 Gtx
4Gb ram

sollte ausreichen, um zu sehn, dass dieser Pc nicht grad schlecht ist.

So, das Spiel ruckelt trotzdem. Gut, zwar nicht stark, aber grade die permanenten kleien Ruckler nerven schon. (hab sogar mal die Auflösung auf 800x600 gemacht. ruckelt immer noch schwach )

so weiter:
Massig Texturen flimmern, und die Schatten sehen sowas von gräßlich aus: Total Verpixelt, und: Wenn ich bsp. in einem auto sitze, und neben mir der (verpixelte) schatten von einem baum gezeigt wird, und mich auch nur ein kleines bisschen bewege, spielt der schatten wie verrückt und bewegt sich in sich so stark, als ob der Schattenerzeuger (Sonne) ruckeln würde


----------



## sandman2003 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

idee..

aufnahmefunktion abschalten??

geht das auf den RAM oder so?

wäre vllt ma ne möglichkeit...  ich stell jetzt ma auf niedrig.. das game is nämlich richtig geil... gta halt  super missionen und typische russische gewalt.. einfach druafhaun und so


----------



## Igel83 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

So, ich habe das mit dem RSC überspringen 3x versucht. Auch das funzt bei mir leider nicht.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Hauptproblem darin liegt, dass zu diesem RSC keine Verbindung hergestellt werden kann.

Ich habe einen Intel Core 2 Quad 9450
4gb Arbeitsspeicher
ATI Radeon 4870 512 MB (Treiber 8.11)
Vista 32bit

Aus meiner Sicht erfülle ich die Anforderungen und bin echt verägert, dass das Spiel einfach nicht starten will -.-

Ach und übrigens ... Die offizielle Stellungnahme der Rockstar Fanpage, die ich gelesen habe, setzt dem ganzen Ärger den i-Punkt auf ! Ich zitiere :

"Wie der Rockstar Games Webmaster der Fansite GTA-Gaming gegenüber bestätigt hat , arbeitet man beim Entwickler bereits an einem Update zu Grand Theft Auto IV  um »*dem kleinen Teil der Fans mit Problemen*« zu helfen."


----------



## Ronin7 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo Leute,


also in windows live komme ich jetzt während des games rein. aber in den social club kann ich nicht connecten...über die website kann  ich mitch einloggen. mit den selben login daten kann ich aber nicht in den social club, hat jemand rat für mich?


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Igel83 am 04.12.2008 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe das mit dem RSC überspringen 3x versucht. Auch das funzt bei mir leider nicht.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Hauptproblem darin liegt, dass zu diesem RSC keine Verbindung hergestellt werden kann.
> 
> ...



scheinbar klappt dieser "trick" nur mit XP


----------



## Cadaverous (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Also ich hab mir extra für GTA 4 ne neue Grafikkarte bestellt. Ne Radeon HD 4870 tja dumm gelaufen. 
Nunja die Karte war aber gestern noch nicht da und hab ich auf meiner alten Graka (Geforce 8600 gt) angefangem mit Installieren. Da kam es schon so zu fehlern mit den ganzen zusatzsachen die man so brauch das es ca 3 Stunden gedauert hat bis das alles fertig war.
Nachdem ich das Spiel dann irgendwann zum laufen bekommen habe ging es aber. Natürlich in sehr schlechter Grafikqualität (1024x768 und alles auf Low) aber es lief.

Heute mit der neuen Karte geht garnichts mehr. Das Spiel stürzt meistens schon vor dem Rockstarlogo ab. Wenn man doch mal ins Spiel kommt kann man vielleicht 2 Minuten mit dem Auto rumfahren bis es dann anfängt zu ruckeln, der bildschirm komplett schwarz wird (wie bei ner diashow) und das spiel dann mit einem kritischem fehler abstürzt.

Ich hoffe jetzt kommt bald ein Patch damit das alles funktioniert..


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				HorrorEnte89 am 04.12.2008 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Igel83 am 04.12.2008 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
Ganz heißer Tip! bei mir ging ja das mit dem Rocstar club shit ausschalten nicht. 
ALso: Asiclub gestartet nicht eingeloggt, spielen gedrückt. SO und jetzt wenn das Spiel aufpoppt also sobald der rechte schirm kommt, ganz oft pos1 für GFWL drücken es geht auf und zu und dann ging es bei mir ins menu!! 
bitte um rückmeldungen ob es auch bei anderen ATI und vista usern ging!!


----------



## BladeWND (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Was ist denn bitte ein Live Gamertag? Kann man das essen? Ich habe mir ein Live Konto erstellt und das Speil sagt ich brauche ein Gamertag?!!?


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				HorrorEnte89 am 04.12.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön dass es bei einigen wohl so klappt. Bei mir nicht. Maximal kam ich einen bildschrim weiter dann hing es wieder. ECKELHAFT... naja ich warte ab.
> Vielleicht könntest du noch sagen was passiert, wenn es nicht klappt. Bleibt der Bildschirm beim "wieder"maximieren Schwarz oder kommt man nur zum 2. Bild oder wie?
> Welchen Treiber nutzt du mit deiner 4850 gs? hab auch eine 4850... Vista oder XP?



Leider zu früh gefreut, geht wieder gar nichts. Boah, ich hab so einen dicken Hals. In Zukunft sollte ich mir wohl solche DRM Spiele auch einfach nur noch runterladen und die können mich alle mal am Arsch lecken. Da kann man sein Geld auch gleich an die Hühner verfüttern.  
Ich war bisher immer so ehrlich, mir jedes Spiel zu kaufen, aber wenn so die Entwicklung weitergeht, dann war's das irgendwann.


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				BladeWND am 04.12.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn bitte ein Live Gamertag? Kann man das essen? Ich habe mir ein Live Konto erstellt und das Speil sagt ich brauche ein Gamertag?!!?


Gamertag ist sowas wie ein Nickname, dein Profil. Das Musst du erstellen. Normal beim start von GFWL ... ansonsten einfach einen neuen account machen und dann kannst du deinen Gamertag einstellen. 

Also 
AMD Quad Core 2,33
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H
Saphire ATI Radeon HD 4850 (die mit dickem Kühler)
Vista 64 Bit

Läuft mit 1280x1024 (oder so )
Textur mittel, 
Render Hoch 
Sichtweite 65
Detailweite 100

läuft, ganz kleine lags aber ich bin über empfohlenen Einstellungen. 
Keine Texturfehlöer oder sonst was schatten super. 
*Wie gesagt ATI und Vista... haut mal euren POS1 knopf durch beim start.*


----------



## BladeWND (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				HorrorEnte89 am 04.12.2008 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 04.12.2008 21:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe das nicht, ich habe ein Live Konto erstellt und kann mich einloggen... und dann?


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				BladeWND am 04.12.2008 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> HorrorEnte89 am 04.12.2008 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du das GFWL anhast. Ist da so rechts oben ein kleines bildchen und ein "Name" das ist dein Gametag.


----------



## BladeWND (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				HorrorEnte89 am 04.12.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 04.12.2008 21:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://support.microsoft.com/kb/960554


----------



## tavrosffm (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				BladeWND am 04.12.2008 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe das nicht, ich habe ein Live Konto erstellt und kann mich einloggen... und dann?



hast du dir auch einen asso club account eingerichtet?
wenn ja kannst du bei punkt 5 (nach der e-mail verifizierung) den account mit gfwl verlinken.
wieso das so gemacht ist musst du rockstar fragen.
auf jeden fall bekommst du noch @ mails zum verifizieren beider accounts geschickt.
diese führst du durch und danach solltest du dich nur noch mit dem sc account rumplagen müssen.
das spiel startest du mit der gta 4 desktop verknüpfung.
danach startet auch der sc.
dort kannst du die anmeldung überspringen (um offline zu zocken) und gta4 dann beim fenster mit dem mädel (mit den sechs fingern) unten rechts starten.


----------



## BladeWND (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				tavrosffm am 04.12.2008 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 04.12.2008 21:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin jetzt durch Zufall auf eine X-BOX?!?!?!? Seit gekommen und konnte ein Profil erstellen, jetzt funktioniert es.... Ich glaub das fast keiner das findet falls man nicht schon so ein Konto hatte. Unglaublich....

Fehler MM10 oder so ähnlich und Desktop.....
Fehler: Kauf.... zurück zu Amazon


----------



## Igel83 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				HorrorEnte89 am 04.12.2008 schrieb:
			
		

> JAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> Ganz heißer Tip! bei mir ging ja das mit dem Rocstar club shit ausschalten nicht.
> ALso: Asiclub gestartet nicht eingeloggt, spielen gedrückt. SO und jetzt wenn das Spiel aufpoppt also sobald der rechte schirm kommt, ganz oft pos1 für GFWL drücken es geht auf und zu und dann ging es bei mir ins menu!!
> bitte um rückmeldungen ob es auch bei anderen ATI und vista usern ging!!



Danke für Deinen Tipp. Habs 2x probiert.
Es funzt insofern, dass sich beim Erscheinen  des schwarzen Bildschirms das GfWL Fenster öffnet. Leider stürzt aber auch im gleichen Atemzug wieder alles ab und er bringt wieder, dass das spiel nicht funzt und nach einer Problemlösung gesucht wird.

Schade eigentlich. ein Versuch war es aber wert


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Igel83 am 04.12.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> HorrorEnte89 am 04.12.2008 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wichtig scheint zu sein dass du nicht im RSC eingeloggt bist! Nur dann geht es bei mir. GLFW muss vorher auch nicht an sein.

Okay... scheint einfach nicht immer zu gehen. POS1 muss wohl im richtigen moment gedrückt werden. War jetzt 2 mal von 4 versuchen drinn... immerhin


----------



## Arhey (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				bsekranker am 03.12.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hier bitte alle Fragen zur Aktivierung,
> 
> Issue 2 - Graphical distortion using an NVIDIA 7900 video card
> 
> ...


*

Hmmm wie soll das bitte gehen?
Ich hab es probiert "Es konnte keine unterstützte Hardware gefunden werden"
Der Treiber lässt sich unter GeForce 8xxx nicht installieren (oder doch?!) 
Wenn einer eine Lösung hat wär ich sehr dankbar.*


----------



## ZeldaJay (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

So ich hab immernoch mein Problem, dass der Society Club wegen irgendeiner Altersangabe streikt! Nur leider kann ich nicht sagen wo. Die Lösung, dass man es über die Benutzerkonten macht, funktioniert bei mir nicht, da ich als Admin angemeldet bin und außerdem hab ich keienrlei Einschränkungen angegeben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				ZeldaJay am 04.12.2008 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab immernoch mein Problem, dass der Society Club wegen irgendeiner Altersangabe streikt! Nur leider kann ich nicht sagen wo. Die Lösung, dass man es über die Benutzerkonten macht, funktioniert bei mir nicht, da ich als Admin angemeldet bin und außerdem hab ich keienrlei Einschränkungen angegeben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



falls du irgendwelche starteinträge wie -windowed an deine exe geklebt hast mach sie weg. Daran lags bei mir. Hatte das probelm immer dann.


----------



## Belgium (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Also da niemand auf meine Frage antwortet, wird es wohl keine Lösung geben, zumindest bis ein Patch erscheint? Also das man die Grafikeinstellung nicht verändern kann, is das Problem....


----------



## ZeldaJay (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				HorrorEnte89 am 04.12.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ZeldaJay am 04.12.2008 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dumme Frage: Wie sehe ich die Starteinträge bzw wie ändere ich sie?


----------



## noname2k (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Das Spiel läuft bei mir am Anfang sehr gut und flüssig aber nach ca. 10-30 min fängt es total an zu ruckeln und man kann nichts mehr machen. Alle 10 sek gehts mal 1 Frame weiter, als ob im Hintergrund irgendetwas krasses lädt. Weiß jemand was ich machen kann? Hat jemand einen Tipp?
Aktuelles NetFramework ist drauf.

Win XP Pro SP3
AMD X2 6400+
Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX+
2 GB DDR-800 Ram


----------



## OldCroco (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Endlich läuft es ERTRÄGLICH und ohne Abstürze (NVidia Beta Treiber sei Dank auch mit mehr als einem Meter Sichtweite)  und nachdem ich nun endlich rausgefunden habe wie man ein Offline Profiel erstellen kann und OHNE Games for Windoof und den Assiclub Spielen kann taucht schon wieder ein neues Problem auf:

GTA IV  "Vergisst" meine benutzerdevinierte Tastenbelegung und ich muß bei JEDEM Start die Tasten neukonfigurieren hat jemand ne idee was DAS schon wieder sein kann?


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				ZeldaJay am 04.12.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> HorrorEnte89 am 04.12.2008 22:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da du nicht weißt wovon ich rede sollte es nicht daran liegen. 
Aber schau sicherheitshalber mal nach ob in deinem Rockstar ordern deine GTAIV.exe noch irgendwelche zusätze hat z.B. "GTAIV.exe -windowed" oder sonst was. 
Ansonsten bin ich auch ratlos.


----------



## noname2k (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				OldCroco am 04.12.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich läuft es ERTRÄGLICH und ohne Abstürze (NVidia Beta Treiber sei Dank auch mit mehr als einem Meter Sichtweite)  und nachdem ich nun endlich rausgefunden habe wie man ein Offline Profiel erstellen kann und OHNE Games for Windoof und den Assiclub Spielen kann taucht schon wieder ein neues Problem auf:
> 
> GTA IV  "Vergisst" meine benutzerdevinierte Tastenbelegung und ich muß bei JEDEM Start die Tasten neukonfigurieren hat jemand ne idee was DAS schon wieder sein kann?



Welchen Betatreiber hast du genommen? Auf der Nvidia HP finde ich nur 180.43 als Beta und der is ja älter als der offizielle 180.48.


----------



## RCP (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				RCP am 03.12.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab das Problem das ich ein starkes Rauschen im Hintergrund habe, während dem Spiel, wenn ich im Optionsmenü bin ist es weg, es taucht nur kurz auf wenn ich zwischen den einzelnen Punkten wechsel. Habe des spiel zwei mal neu installiert aber es klappt trotzdem nicht
> 
> ...




Wer das gleiche Problem hat wie ich, bitte dieses Update ziehen
http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/item_262033.html
neustarten und dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## xderchr1sx (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Ma kurze Frage,

wie kann ich das Windoof Live Offline Profil erstellen?


----------



## Eagle05 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

hey auch ich hab probs mit gtaIV,

vorab mein system:

Windows XP Service Pack 3 + alle updates
amd athlon 6000+ (2x3000MHZ)
2048 MB DDR2 Ram
ATI sapphire radeon 3850 512mb

folgendes problem: die installation lief bei mir problemlos ab. beim start ins hauptmenü stürzt der pc bei 10 versuchen 1 x ab. dieses ist nicht so schlimm.

allerdings, wenn ich im hauptmenü bin, dauert es bei mir ca 10 min um im hauptmenü von einem punkt zum anderen zu kommen. beispiel von "spielen" auf "optionen". ich drücke nach rechts, dann dauert es 10 min. diese 10 habe ich einmal abgewartet, ging auf spielen, dann loggte ich mich bei windows live ein und dann lud der pc ca. 15 minuten um dann ins spiel zu kommen. dieses lief dann ziemlich ruckelig, es hat ca. 10sek gedauert, wenn ich beim auto beschleunigte, bis das reagierte, ich schätze so 1-3 fps.

gestern hatte ich das nochmal probiert, wieder die gleichen ladezeiten im menü, also ca. 30 min bis ich von windows zum spielstart komme und im auto sitze, das spiel lief dann an sich lang nich mehr so ruckelig, ich tippe auf 15fps.

dann probierte ich es nochmal, im menü wieder das gleiche, das spiel lief dann wieder total ruckelig.

ich denke, mein pc ist nicht der high-end rechner, aber dass er so langsam ist, dass ich so schlecht spielen kann und so lange im menü brauche, ist er auch nicht.

hat jemand auch das gleiche problem?


----------



## haloyager (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

_So hier nochmal mein Tipp aus dem anderen Thread. Wie gesagt, funktionierte bis jetzt bestens!_

Mir kam gerade eine idee, weil ich ein ähnliches Problem schonmal mit NFSU-2 hatte!

Ich habe es gerade auf 2 verschiedenen PC's mehrmals probiert und es hat jedesmal geklappt bzw nicht geklappt wenn ich es nicht gemacht habe!!

Bei NFSU-2 unter *Vista und einem Mehrkernprozessor* kam es immer zu abstürzen. Die Lösung für das Problem war einfach. Man legt die Zugehörigkeit für diesen Prozess auf nur einen Prozessorkern fest.

*Das selbe funktioniert auch bei GTA4!*
Ob bei Social Club angemeldet oder nicht ist egal. Es ist besser schon im Vorfeld den Taskmanager zu öffnen. nun Startet man ganz normal das Spiel. zuerst erscheint die "LaunchGTAIV.exe" diese ignorieren. Nach ein paar Sekunden erscheint auch die "GTAIV.exe".

*Dort nun schnell Rechtsklick drauf -> "Zugehörigkeit festlegen" -> die letzten 3 (im Falle eines Quad) Kerne wegklicken -> mit OK bestätigen!*

Nun startet das Spiel Problemlos. wenn man im Menü ist kann man die zugehörigkeit wieder auf 4 Kerne erhöhen und ganz normal spielen.

Ich hoffe das hilft schonmal vielen!! Ich habe es jetzt ca 1 Stunde lang immer wieder probiert und es gab keinen Fall in dem es mit einem kern nicht gestartet wäre!

mfg


----------



## KAEPS133 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				haloyager am 05.12.2008 07:47 schrieb:
			
		

> _So hier nochmal mein Tipp aus dem anderen Thread. Wie gesagt, funktionierte bis jetzt bestens!_
> 
> Mir kam gerade eine idee, weil ich ein ähnliches Problem schonmal mit NFSU-2 hatte!
> 
> ...


Guter Tipp. Werd ich mal testen.

Aber ich hab ein anderes Problem mit Games for Windows. Gestern beim spielen wurd ich einfach ausgeloggt und konnte mich nicht mehr einloggen. Es kam die meldung ich soll die Nutzungsbedingungen neu akzeptieren. Nur wo mach ich das ?! Hab mir schon einen neuen Account erstellt aber da kommt beim einloggen auch immer das gleiche =/

Weiß jemand wie man das Problem lösen kann?


----------



## Ronin7 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Gestern Abend konnte ich in Windows live und in den social club connecten. das game ist auch problemlos gestartet. scheinbar sind die windows live und social club server gnadenlos überlastet....wieso konnte man nicht einfach steam verwenden, das funktioniert wenigtens...


----------



## Karamanga (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Ronin7 am 05.12.2008 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern Abend konnte ich in Windows live und in den social club connecten. das game ist auch problemlos gestartet. scheinbar sind die windows live und social club server gnadenlos überlastet....wieso konnte man nicht einfach steam verwenden, das funktioniert wenigtens...



...weil da total unwissende / unquallifizierte Manager von MS + Take2 und RS zusammensßen und dieses Thema genau 2 Minuten besprochen haben.
Die restliche Zeit (5 Stunden und mehr) wurde dann in Clubs und Puffs verbracht.

Ich habe übrigens herausgefunden, auf was für Systemen PCGames und GS die Spiele vort Ort beim Publisher testen durften: http://www.ndr.de/ac2007/teams/images/uitg_nec_grossrechner_320.jpg

CPU = 1.000 x Core i7 985 Extrme @ 4 Ghz.
GPU = Nvidia 680GTX SLI (pro CPU)
RAM = 16GB (pro CPU)

Dass der Core2-Duo, der unter dem Tisch neben den Testern stand, nur Tarnung war, und die Kabel für Maus+Tastatur+Monitor im Boden verschwunden sind, haben die Tester natürlich nicht bemerkt.


Habe das Spiel aber mittlerweile auf meinem PC nun auch zum Laufen bekommen (Asozial-Club einfach auf offline + Beta-Treiber Forceware 180.70).
Auf meiner 7900GTX + Opteron 185 (2x 2,6Ghz.) läuft das Spiel damit auf 800x600 und alles auf niedrig auf ca. 20-24FPS.
Es sieht dementsprechend SCHEISSE aus.
Fange jetzt an zu sparen, um mir ein System wie das obige leisten zu können.


----------



## adk20 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Kurze Frage zwischendrin...

würde GTA4 in passabler Qualität auf dem PC laufen?



AMD Black Edition Phenom X4 9950 / 2.6 GHz
4GB DDR-2 RAM
ATI RADEON HD 4850, 512 MB GDDR3
MSI K9A2 CF-F 


Danke und Grüße


----------



## Rabowke (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Karamanga am 05.12.2008 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Spiel mittlerweile auch zum Laufen bekommen (Asozial-Club einfach auf offline + Beta-Treiber Forceware 180.70).
> Auf meiner 7900GTX + Opteron 185 (2x 2,6Ghz.) läuft das Spiel damit auf 800x600 und alles auf niedrig auf ca. 20-24FPS.
> Es sieht dementsprechend SCHEISSE aus.


Man sollte sich aber schon vor Augen führen, dass die 7'er Generation der Grafikkarten wirklich schon einige Jahre zurück liegt.

Selbst meine 8800GTX, die ich damals für gutes Geld erworben hab, kommt langsam ( aber ziemlich sicher ) an ihre Leistungsgrenzen.

Dir bzw. allen sollte klar sein, dass eine Grafikkarte die drei Jahre oder älter ist, eben nicht mehr die aktuellen Spiele mit allen Details darstellen kann.

Das jetzt GTA IV ein wenig 'falsch' optimiert wurde, scheint auch klar zu sein ... aber man sollte einige Fehler / Misstände schon bei der eigenen Hardware suchen und nicht meinen, mit einem zwei Jahre alten PC ein akt. Spiel mit maximalen Details flüssig spielen zu können.


----------



## GorrestFump (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				adk20 am 05.12.2008 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage zwischendrin...
> AMD Black Edition Phenom X4 9950 / 2.6 GHz
> 4GB DDR-2 RAM
> ATI RADEON HD 4850, 512 MB GDDR3
> MSI K9A2 CF-F



Wenn es startet - durchaus


----------



## Karamanga (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Rabowke am 05.12.2008 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Karamanga am 05.12.2008 09:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wenn wir hier über Crysis sprechen würden, würde ich Dir zustimmen.


----------



## GorrestFump (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Karamanga am 05.12.2008 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir hier über Crysis sprechen würden, würde ich Dir zustimmen.



Wieso? Crysis mag vielleicht im Detail besser aussehen, aber die Spielumgebung ist im vergleich zu GTA IV WEITAUS begrenzter.


----------



## axelreborn (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Servus Leut
Hab da leider auch ein Problem hab das Spiel seit mittwoch und nur ständig das ein und selbe Problem.
Mein Spiel läuft zu schnell   , das is so wie wenn ich en altes Spiel jetzt anmachen würde das würde halt auch zu schnell laufen. Praktisch wie ohne Framelimiter. Aber sowas darf doch nit beim neuen Spiel passieren????
Ich bin auch wahrscheinlich der einzige bei dem es zu schnell läuft statt zu langsam   

System:
E8500
Nvidia gtx 260
Asus P5Q pro
4gb Ram
XP Prof. SP3 auch schon Netframe 3.5 inst. / auch neuen Grafiktreiber installiert!

Kenn das Problem jemand???

M.f.G
Alex


----------



## haloyager (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				haloyager am 05.12.2008 07:47 schrieb:
			
		

> _So hier nochmal mein Tipp aus dem anderen Thread. Wie gesagt, funktionierte bis jetzt bestens!_
> 
> Mir kam gerade eine idee, weil ich ein ähnliches Problem schonmal mit NFSU-2 hatte!
> 
> ...



So, ich habe diese Vorgehensweise heute morgen bei einem Kumpel probiert (Ebenfalls eine HD 4870 als Grafikkarte) und auch dort hat es problemlos geklappt das Spiel zu starten nachdem ich der GTAIV.exe nur noch einen Prozessorkern zugeordnet habe.

Es scheint tatsächlich unter anderem daran zu liegen. Warum dann noch speziell häufiger bei ATI Karten kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## flashback830 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



> boa ... ich brauch bald kein game mehr zum amok laufen... so eine scheiße hab ich a noch nie erlebt.
> 
> also folgendes problem:
> 
> ...



*HELP!!!!!!*


----------



## zoerfie (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				axelreborn am 05.12.2008 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Leut
> Hab da leider auch ein Problem hab das Spiel seit mittwoch und nur ständig das ein und selbe Problem.
> Mein Spiel läuft zu schnell   , das is so wie wenn ich en altes Spiel jetzt anmachen würde das würde halt auch zu schnell laufen. Praktisch wie ohne Framelimiter. Aber sowas darf doch nit beim neuen Spiel passieren????
> Ich bin auch wahrscheinlich der einzige bei dem es zu schnell läuft statt zu langsam
> ...




Hast du Vsync an? Probier das mal. Oder evtl. die Einstellungen hochdrehen - AA, AF etc


----------



## Kellten (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

ich habe genau zwei sachen die mir wichtig sind:

1. ich steh auf gute grafik
2. ein spiel sollte möglicht flüssig ablaufen

beides ist hir leider nicht der fall! keine kantenglättung vorhanden u.s.w 
nochdazu sieht irgendwie alles so "milchig / verraucht" und unscharf aus... als ob man durch eine beschlagene brille schaun würde! lässt sich aber auch nicht abstelln. mein system is auch nicht grad das schwächste also von dem her...ist das bei euch auch so?
auf den screenshots sieht alles so klar aus.

danke für diesen tollen start


----------



## Kanie (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Es gab doch da mal ein paar Commandline Parameter mit denen man die Auflösung umstellen konnte. Geht das noch? Wenn ja, wie? Ich spiele derzeit auf 1024x768, das ist ja leider limitiert und ich kanns nicht hochstellen. würde aber gerne auf 1280x1024 spielen.

HILFE


----------



## axelreborn (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				zoerfie am 05.12.2008 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> axelreborn am 05.12.2008 09:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, bin im moment auf der arbeit also kann ich nix testen.
Aber Vsync hab ich gestern auch schon probiert... habe beim Treiber mal an mal aus gemacht, leider hat da nix geholfen!!!
Ist halt wirklich seltsam es läuft ca. mit 1,5x facher geschwindigkeit!!
Hab das auch gestern mit freunden im internet ausprobiert.. einer is dann mit mir im auto mitgefahren und hat dann gemerkt das es viel zu schnell geht.

Falls jemand noch nen anderen Tipp hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Edit: Kann das noch was mit meinem dual core cpu zu tun haben??
das der 2te Kern da vlt noch zusätzlich was dazu berechnet??


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Ronin7 am 05.12.2008 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern Abend konnte ich in Windows live und in den social club connecten. das game ist auch problemlos gestartet. scheinbar sind die windows live und social club server gnadenlos überlastet....wieso konnte man nicht einfach steam verwenden, das funktioniert wenigtens...


Weil Microsoft eine Konkurrenz mit games for windows live zu steam aufbauen will und durch den Zwang soll das gefördert werden: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...dows_Live_Reloaded_-_Interview_mit_Microsoft/


----------



## xwasserx (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Ist das bei euch auch so, daß ihr zum starten des Spiels online sein müßt?

Wenn ich offline bin bleibt der Bildschrim nach kurzem Ladeanfang schwarz und es tut sich nichts weiter. Obwohl man den Login in den Sozialen Club ja überspringen kann, muss er scheinbar trotzdem mindestens während des Startens online sein.


----------



## blbrma (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hat schon jemand diese Service Pack 2 Beta für Vista und kann sagen, ob die Kompatibilität besser ist?

Bin auch stolzer Besitzer einer Ati HD 2600XT (ja, die is scheiße - 4870er ist aber schon bestellt) und konnte GTA, bei gefühlten 2000 mal probieren, bis jetzt ganze 2 mal starten -wenns läuft, läufts aber, nur leider läuft's nie


----------



## Dante666 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hat noch wer das Problem mit den extrem pixeligen schatten?
und eine eventuelle Lösung?^^


----------



## Karamanga (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Kann man eigentlich schon eine Aussage treffen, ob das Spiel eher von einem schnelleren Prozessor oder einer High-End-Grafikkarte profitiert?
Und wie sieht es im Vergleich zwischen XP und Vista aus?


----------



## flashback830 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

moin

und weiter gehtz 

meine gtv IV exe is putt kann mir wer seine irgendwo hochladen - weil für neu install fehlen mir die nerven ( auf der DVD befindet sich diese nicht )


----------



## Igel83 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hi Leutz,

neuer Stand bei mir :

Dachte bislang, dass ich nicht spielen kann, weil ich keine Verbindung zum RSC bekomme.
Diese habe ich soeben mal erhalten und war eingeloggt. Das Spiel hängt sich trotzdem nach wie vor sofort auf. Es liegt also nicht am RSC ...

Scheinbar doch das ATI Problem, für welches bei mir leider bislang kein Tipp geholfen hat.
Habe alles probiert ... da heisst es weiter warten 

Vom TakeTwo Support habe ich bislang, bis auf eine allgemeine Email, die jeder bekommt, keine Hilfe bekommen. Warte seit 23 Stunden und 30 Minuten.

Ich werde es weiter verfolgen  Wenn am WE nix passiert und auch kein Patch kommt, dann hat Rockstar wieder einen Kunden weniger ... SEHR sehr schade !!!


----------



## firewalker2k (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Man schaue sich mal die GameStar-Umfrage an..


----------



## firewalker2k (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ronin7 am 05.12.2008 08:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist aber im Grunde genommen witzig, dass Rockstar ja zweigleisig fährt in der Beziehung.

Können Steam- und Non-Steam-User eigentlich auch zusammen zoggen oder nicht?


----------



## Cyrotech (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Gegen die verschwommene, milchige Optik genügt ein Blick in die Tastaturbelegung und dann ein Druck auf die Taste "P".


----------



## flashback830 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

rechtsklick auf launchgtaIV > erstellst eine vernküpfung > rechtsklick auf die verknüpfung und nach "...\Grand Theft Auto IV\LaunchGTAIV.exe" -norestrictions > dann übernehmen und das spiel immer über diese exe starten
----------

soll bei ATI kraten helfen kann ich aber nich bestätigen da ich nvidia hab


----------



## gamezocker1988 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

gta4 mit xp sp 2 ????
will mir zwar gta4 kaufen aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es auf sp 2 läuft die anforderungen sind sp3
und umsteigen auf vista will ich nicht und sp 3 soll ja mehr probleme als verbesserungen bringen
außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das wegen sowas das spiel nicht läuft weil in sp 3 soweit ich weiß nur sicherhitsupdates drinnen sind !

hat wer GTA4 probiert mit XP SP2 ?
funktioniert das probemlos ???

oder muss ich jetzt wircklich vista raufhauen ?


----------



## xlNNt (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

OMQ habe ya nenn Thread geschriben das ich 2 mal GTA 4 gekauft immer bei der 2 CD einlegen ein CRC Fehler kam und jetzt habe ich nen neues Laufwerk und wieder CRC Fehler OMQ ?

Ich raste gleich aus ohne scheiß drecks Game !
Nur in diesem Spiel haben soviele Leute Probleme helft mir bitte !

   











MfG xlNNt__


----------



## ChrisMey (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hi Leute wenn ihr eine ati Graka habt und nicht zocken könnt dann startet mal prime (CPU und Ram) und startet dann das spiel! wenn ihr im Menü von gta angekommen seit dann einfach prime beenden und ihr könnt zocken.

Gruß


----------



## Luccah (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

ich habe mit dem treiber 180.70 von Nvidia für 7er serie eine Notlösung gefunden!!  Wie hier schon erwähnt hatte ich keine Texturen, no Minimap und alles übliche. Ich habe eine 7900GT. nachdem ich die im Bild zu findenen Treibereinstellungen vorgenommen habe, wurde alles soweit angezeigt und es ist spielbar!!! Immerhin kann man nun die Zeit bis zum Patch überbrücken... natürlich kann ich nicht sagen, ob das auch bei euch funzt..aber ein Versuch ist es wert
guckst Du hier:
http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nvidiagta4treib18070el5.png


----------



## Sandor88 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo,
habe folgendes Problem:
Während des Spiels bricht die Performence schlagartig zusammen ( maximal 10 Fps ) sobald jegliche Zwischensequenzen geladen werden. Das heißt nicht nur in den eigenständigen Clips sondern auch bei allen anderen gescripteten Aktionen wo ich Nico nicht steuern kann. Also beim Speichervorgang, bei Einkäufen, bei eingeblendeten Hilfetexten, allen Clips zwischen den Missionen und bei Minispielen. Performanceprobleme treten ebenfalls auf sobal ich den Optionsbutton Video-Aufzeichnung deaktiviere.
Ansonsten läuft das spiel den Hardwareanforderungen entsprechend flüssig.

Kann mir da jemand helfen oder bestehen ähnliche Probs?

Danke

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sandor

Hardwarekonfiguration:

Mainboard     - So775 Gigabyte P35-DS3R

CPU                - So775 - Intel Core2Duo E6550 2,3Ghz 4MB FSB1333 boxed

RAM              - 4x DDR2 - RAM 1024MB PC6400 800MHz TakeMS

VGA               - PCI-E - 640MB - PointOfView GF 8800GTS retail

OS                  - Windows XP 32 Bit - Service Pack 3

Direct X, und jegliche Treiber sind auf aktuellem Stand.


----------



## Hi-Vity3 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



> Das jetzt GTA IV ein wenig 'falsch' optimiert wurde, scheint auch klar zu sein ... aber man sollte einige Fehler / Misstände schon bei der eigenen Hardware suchen und nicht meinen, mit einem zwei Jahre alten PC ein akt. Spiel mit maximalen Details flüssig spielen zu können.



ja das is kla aber wenn man doch die mindestanforderungen erfüllt sollt man doch erwarten können das man es auf sehr geringen einstellungen problemlos spielen kann


----------



## haloyager (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Igel83 am 05.12.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> neuer Stand bei mir :
> 
> ...



Schonmal den Tipp mit der Zuordnung der GTA4.exe auf nur einen Prozessorkern probiert? Erklärung habe ich weiter oben geliefert!


----------



## D2R2 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				flashback830 am 05.12.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> rechtsklick auf launchgtaIV > erstellst eine vernküpfung > rechtsklick auf die verknüpfung und nach "...\\Grand Theft Auto IV\\LaunchGTAIV.exe" -norestrictions > dann übernehmen und das spiel immer über diese exe starten
> ----------
> 
> soll bei ATI kraten helfen kann ich aber nich bestätigen da ich nvidia hab



Schön und gut, aber wenn ich das so mache, kann ich das Spiel trotzdem nur über den RGSC starten und das bewirkt, dass Paramter ignoriert werden.  

Selbst wenn ich den RGSC manuell starte und dann über die "manipulierte" Verknüpfung gehe, will das Spiel nur über den blöden RGSC gestartet werden. Was mach' ich falsch?


----------



## b0cki (5. Dezember 2008)

*GTA IV startet nicht mehr ...*

Hi

Hab gestern per Post GTA 4 nun endlich bekommen, so alles installiert, das Rockstar Games Social Club installiert, auch das Windows LIVE da Updates gemacht und eigentlich alles fertig .... 

nun starte ich das spiel und es kommen die rechte da gleich am anfang (schwarzer Bildschirm) und dann sagt mir vista...
... GTA 4 funktioniert nicht mehr! Es wird nach einen Problem gesucht ... und dann bin ich wieder auf dem Desktop -.-

ich krieg die KRISE !!!! bezahl 50 glocken für das ding dann geht das nicht mal.... grrrrr

mein system ... :
Prozessor: 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9400 @ 2.66GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Speicher: 
4094MB RAM
Videokarte: 
Asus ENGTX 260/HTDP/896M GTX 260 896MB PCIe 2xDVI/TV - Retail
Betriebssystem: 
Windows Vista™ Home Basic 64 Bit (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612)
Motherboard: 
ASUS P5Q Pro GL/FW/SATA/R/CF P45 ATX Sock775

Problembericht: GTA IV CRASH

Beschreibung
Critical runtime problem

Problemsignatur
Problemereignisame:	APPLICATION CRASH
System RAM:	-1970176
Available RAM:	-1922109440
Number of CPUs:	4
Video Card Manufacturer:	NVIDIA
Video Card Description:	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Video Card Driver Version:	7.15.0011.8048
Betriebsystemversion:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.2
Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
Bucket-ID:	4


MfG


----------



## KAEPS133 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV startet nicht mehr ...*

Hi

Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich die Nutzungsbedingungen von Games for Windows Live die Nutzungsbedingungen aktzeptiere. Der Account besteht schon länger und hab auch schon mit dem Kane&Lynche online gespielt. und wärend ich GTA 4 gezoggt hab hat sich der Account verabschiedet und will das ich die Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiere. Nur wo mach ich das? Ich kann nur auf Anmelden klicken und das war es dann. Hab auch einen neuen Account erstellt .. mit dem das gleiche Problem.

Hat jemand eine Lösung?

MFG


----------



## jeronnymo (5. Dezember 2008)

*Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

Hallo Leut habe das Problem, dass die Installation nachdem ich die 2. CD einlege abgebrochen wird... dann tut sich garnix mehr... und im Taskmanage sehe ich dann "Keine Rückmeldung"... 2 mal schon deinstalliert und wieder versucht, aber bringt nichts.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke


----------



## Blackout (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

@b0cki und alle anderen bei denen das Game direkt bei nach dem ersten Textscreen crashed.
Probiert doch bitte mal den Tipp aus:

1. Ladet euch CPU-Control (Version 2.1) herunter.

2. Startet CPU Control

2.1 Habt ihr einen Quad Core, klickt auf Optionen und setzt das Häkchen bei Quad Core (bei Dual Core entfällt dieser Schritt)

3. Wählt im Hauptbildschirm von CPU-Control "*CPU 1*" aus. (Das lässt alle Anwendungen auf dem ersten Kern laufen)

4. Startet das Spiel

5. Sobald ihr das Hauptmenü seht, switched mit Alt+Tab auf den Desktop und klickt bei CPU-Control auf "*Manuell*" und beendet danach CPU-Control
(Der Schritt ist wichtig, da euch sonst massig Performance fehlt!)

Bei meinem Kumpel der aufgrund des ATi Bugs mit seiner Sapphire 4870 nicht spielen konnte hat es seit diesem Trick (*der bei jedem Start von GTA IV angewendet werden muss*) keinen einzigen Crash mehr gegeben!!!

Das ist zumindest bei mir im Freundeskreis DIE Lösung für den ATi Crash direkt beim ersten Textscreen.


----------



## Igel83 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				Blackout am 05.12.2008 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @b0cki und alle anderen bei denen das Game direkt bei nach dem ersten Textscreen crashed.
> Probiert doch bitte mal den Tipp aus:
> 
> 1. Ladet euch CPU-Control (Version 2.1) herunter.
> ...



Vielen Dank für diese Hilfe ! Ich könnte es jetzt mal probieren, aber es kann doch nicht angehen, dass uns Käufern solche Methoden zugemutet werden, oder ?!
Ich habe leider nicht viel Ahnung von PC´s deshalb traue ich mir immer nicht so recht, solche Schritte zu gehen und warte lieber, bis der Publisher hilft, durch nen Patch, aber was hier abgeht ... es ist einfach nur traurig, was Rockstar sich hier geleistet hat !

Und nach wie vor. KEIN Support von Take2 ! Danke für die Support-Email Einrichtung an der Stelle. Hilft mir echt sehr weiter ... -.-


----------



## Blackout (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

Bei der von mir geposteten Anleitung kannst du nichts kaputt machen! Kannst es also gerne ausprobieren und anschließend berichten ob es dir geholfen hat.


Ob es angehen kann das die User zu solch Schritten greifen müssen, steht hierbei nicht zur Debatte, ich möchte damit nur den Usern helfen die das Spiel ihr eigen nennen aber es nicht spielen können.
Für Diskussionen über das Versagen von Rockstar gibt es andere Threads


----------



## xderchr1sx (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

Hab das gleiche Prob wie D2R2


----------



## b0cki (6. Dezember 2008)

*GTA IV*

Blackout, Vielen vielen Daaaaaaaaaank !!!!!!

es funzt nun  

du weißt gar nicht wie happy ich bin 

Nochmal dickes LOB!!! an dich, DANKE


----------



## Blackout (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				xderchr1sx am 06.12.2008 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das gleiche Prob wie D2R2



Auch da kann ich euch helfen 

Hatte den Tipp im falschen Thread gepostet, hab ihn da jetzt gelöscht und hier ist er nun, der Trick der euch ermöglicht alle Grafiksettings so einzustellen wie ihr das wollt!

Es steht jedem frei die Grafiksettings so zu verändern wie er mag.

Dazu im GTA IV Ordner eine Textdatei mit dem Namen *commandline.txt* erstellen und dort könnt ihr folgende Parameter verwenden:



> Tools:
> -benchmark: Runs the benchmark tool and immediately exits game.
> -help: Display list of all command line options
> 
> ...



Dabei sind die letzten beiden die wirklich interessanten weil damit im Spiel, im Grafikmenü ohne jegliche Restriktionen alles eingestellt werden kann.
Somit kann jeder selbst austesten was sein System verträgt und was nicht.

Edit: Für eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 und alles auf Maximum verlangt das Spiel normalerweise 1,5GB VRAM (!!!) Das ist mit keiner im Moment erhältlichen Karte möglich, da auch bei SLi oder Crossfire nur der VRAM einer Karte zählt.
Ob soviel VRAM wirklich notwendig ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, bei meinem Kumpel läuft es mit einer 512MB 4870 von Sapphire und allem auf Max ausser Sichtweite (50) und Fahrzeugdichte (50) super flüssig (laut Menü braucht diese Einstellung eigentlich ca. 1043MB VRAM) und zudem sehen die hohen Texturen richtig gut aus! Fahrzeuge werden richtig dreckig etc... da macht die Waschanlage sinn 







			
				b0cki am 06.12.2008 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout, Vielen vielen Daaaaaaaaaank !!!!!!
> 
> es funzt nun
> 
> ...



Freut mich, dabei hab ich das Game ja noch nicht einmal 
Sollte damit aber auch dann wirklich für alle anderen eine Hilfe sein die bisher beim Spielstart mit dem Crash der GTAIV.exe gescheitert sind


----------



## xderchr1sx (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

Wenn das funzt biste mein Held des Tages


----------



## matze1904 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

Ehm was genau muss man da jetzt machen, ich habe die Textdatei in den GTA 4 Ordner reinkopiert, aber es klappt nicht, mach ich irgenwas falsch?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte  .


----------



## Reder (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo

Ich hoffe ich poste hier richtig, denn mein Anliegen liegt bei der Anschaffung von GTA IV. Da ich hier im Thread gelesen habe das manche arge Probleme haben schreckt es mich schon ein bißchen zurück vorm Kauf.  Desweiteren frag ich mich ob das Spiel bei mir optimal läuft. 
Mein System:
Win XP Pro Service Pack 2
2GB Ram
480GB Festplattenspeicher
Intel Pentium 4 3,40 GHz
Radeon X1950XT 512MB

Läuft GTA auch ohne Service Pack 3, da ich davon abschrecke es mir zuholen, da es zuviele Probleme mit sich bring. 

Wäre über eine Antwort erfreut.

MfG


----------



## xderchr1sx (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

Bei mir gehts auch noch net 

Hoffe du bist noch da um uns zu helfen


----------



## Blackout (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Reder am 06.12.2008 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Läuft GTA auch ohne Service Pack 3?



Definitiv NEIN.  



Edit:

Öhm, das wundert mich jetzt.

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal die Textdatei genauso erstellt wie ich es auch bei meinem Kumpel gemacht hab -> http://rapidshare.com/files/170652670/commandline.txt.rar

Passt die nach euren Bedürfnissen an und sagt mir ob es geht.

Edit2: Muss in den Hauptordner von GTAIV also dort wo auch die GTAIV.exe und die LaunchGTAIV.exe sind.


*Edit3: Bitte die commandline.txt mit kleinem c schreiben !!!*
Wäre nett wenn ein Sternchen das in meinem Beitrag oben editieren könnte!


----------



## xderchr1sx (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Haha geil alter es geht !

/vote Blackout 4 Bundesverdienstkreuz


----------



## Blackout (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				xderchr1sx am 06.12.2008 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha geil alter es geht !
> 
> /vote Blackout 4 Bundesverdienstkreuz



Blöde groß und KLEIN Schreibung....

Also nochmal für alle, mein Trick funktioniert nur wenn ihr die commandline.txt mit kleinem c schreibt!

(Ich hoffe Worrel erfüllt mir meinen O-Mail Wunsch und editiert meinen Beitrag oben    )


----------



## matze1904 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Blackout am 06.12.2008 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Reder am 06.12.2008 00:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich habe diese Textdatei jetzt ins Hauptverzeichnis von GTA 4 getan und das c ist auch klein geschrieben, aber es klappt immernoch nicht.


----------



## Blackout (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				matze1904 am 06.12.2008 01:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe diese Textdatei jetzt ins Hauptverzeichnis von GTA 4 getan und das c ist auch klein geschrieben, aber es klappt immernoch nicht.



Paar Angaben zu deinem System? Vor allem deiner Grafikkarte?

Bisher hat der Trick noch bei jedem funktioniert.

Es kommt zwar immer noch die Meldung das du die Settings zu hoch hast, aber du kannst sie dann im Menü dennoch übernehmen.
Oder eben alternativ gleich durch die Textdatei vorab einstellen.
Es wundert mich wirklich das es bei dir nicht funktioniert?!


----------



## matze1904 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Blackout am 06.12.2008 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> matze1904 am 06.12.2008 01:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, also mein System:
Windows Vista
Quad Core Phenom 9750 2,40 GHz
Geforce 8800 GT 512 MB
4GB Ram

Also in der Textdatei bedeutet bei "texturequality" die 3 wohl "Hoch"?!, naja habe ich auch so eingestellt, aber im Menü steht dann immernoch Mittel und ich kann nicht auf Hoch umschalten, nur auf Niedrig.


----------



## Blackout (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				matze1904 am 06.12.2008 01:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Also in der Textdatei bedeutet bei "texturequality" die 3 wohl "Hoch"?!, naja habe ich auch so eingestellt, aber im Menü steht dann immernoch Mittel und ich kann nicht auf Hoch umschalten, nur auf Niedrig.



Der höchste Wert für Texturequality ist 2. Steht auch so oben in meinem Posting und in der von mir hochgeladenen Textdatei.

Wichtig sind dabei die beiden Punkte -norestrictions und -nomemrestrict.

Die sind unbedingt erforderlich!


----------



## matze1904 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Blackout am 06.12.2008 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> matze1904 am 06.12.2008 01:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aso ok

Mh die beiden Punkte sind auch in der Textdatei enthalten.

Trotzdem danke für die hilfe  .


----------



## Blackout (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				matze1904 am 06.12.2008 01:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aso ok
> 
> Mh die beiden Punkte sind auch in der Textdatei enthalten.
> 
> Trotzdem danke für die hilfe  .



Ich hoffe du bleibst die Ausnahme, also damit meine ich das eben hoffentlich bei den anderen so funktionieren wird wie vorgesehen.

Bleibt dir nur die Hoffnung das Rockstar das noch per Patch ändert.


----------



## b0cki (6. Dezember 2008)

*GTA IV*

hehe ich hab nur bis punkt 4 gelesen und hab mich gewundert wieso das spiel so langsam ist aber dann hab ich mir deine punkte nochmal durchgelesen und hab vergessen meine 3 anderen kerne zuzuschalten^^

aber jetzt ist das so fett !! ich bin begeistert 

also nochmal ein dickes dickes Danke an dich Blackout ! 

hast was gut 

vote 4 Blackout :>


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV*



			
				b0cki am 06.12.2008 02:17 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe ich hab nur bis punkt 4 gelesen und hab mich gewundert wieso das spiel so langsam ist aber dann hab ich mir deine punkte nochmal durchgelesen und hab vergessen meine 3 anderen kerne zuzuschalten^^
> 
> aber jetzt ist das so fett !! ich bin begeistert
> 
> ...





> @b0cki und alle anderen bei denen das Game direkt bei nach dem ersten Textscreen crashed.
> Probiert doch bitte mal den Tipp aus:
> 
> 1. Ladet euch CPU-Control (Version 2.1) herunter.
> ...


DIE Lösung! Hatte es zwar auch schon anders starten können aber nie beim ersten mal und nicht immer. So klappt es sofort... vielleicht sollte das mal einer Rockstar melden ... 
DANKE!


----------



## honda1982 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				bsekranker am 03.12.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hier bitte alle Fragen zur Aktivierung, Performance, Bugs, ATI-Karten etc. posten!*
> 
> Erste englische Lösungsansätze existieren bereits:
> 
> ...


----------



## blbrma (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				Blackout am 05.12.2008 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @b0cki und alle anderen bei denen das Game direkt bei nach dem ersten Textscreen crashed.
> Probiert doch bitte mal den Tipp aus:
> 
> 1. Ladet euch CPU-Control (Version 2.1) herunter.
> ...



DIE S****E GEHT! WIE GEIL, WIE GEIL!!!  

Gebt den Mannn ein Bundesverdienstkreuz - am heutigen Tag bin ich nicht mehr ansprechbar  

P.S.: Habe ne ATI 2600XT un nen Q9450- So jetz lasst mich endlich zocken!


----------



## Sandor88 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

Hallo,
hmm hab jetzt schon zum 3. Mal hier gepostet, gibt es denn niemanden der solche Probleme schonmal hattte bei GTA 4??
Während des Spiels bricht die Performence schlagartig zusammen ( maximal 10 Fps ) sobald jegliche Zwischensequenzen geladen werden. Das heißt nicht nur in den eigenständigen Clips sondern auch bei allen anderen gescripteten Aktionen wo ich Nico nicht steuern kann. Also beim Speichervorgang, bei Einkäufen, allen Clips zwischen den Missionen und bei Minispielen. Performanceprobleme treten ebenfalls auf sobal ich den Optionsbutton Video-Aufzeichnung deaktiviere.
Ansonsten läuft das spiel den Hardwareanforderungen entsprechend flüssig.

Kann mir da jemand helfen oder bestehen ähnliche Probs?

Danke

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sandor

Hardwarekonfiguration:

Mainboard - So775 Gigabyte P35-DS3R

CPU - So775 - Intel Core2Duo E6550 2,3Ghz 4MB FSB1333 boxed

RAM - 4x DDR2 - RAM 1024MB PC6400 800MHz TakeMS

VGA - PCI-E - 640MB - PointOfView GF 8800GTS retail

OS - Windows XP 32 Bit - Service Pack 3

Direct X, und jegliche Treiber sind auf aktuellem Stand.


----------



## GorrestFump (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

Kann man GTA IV mittlerweile schon dazu bewegen Anti-Aliasing zu nutzen?
Würde dafür gerne auch Details opfern, bin ein Treppenhasser!


----------



## Igel83 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				Zitat: (Original von Blackout am 05.12.2008 22:38) schrieb:
			
		

> @b0cki und alle anderen bei denen das Game direkt bei nach dem ersten Textscreen crashed.
> Probiert doch bitte mal den Tipp aus:
> 
> 1. Ladet euch CPU-Control (Version 2.1) herunter.
> ...



Ok, dann werde ich das jetzt auch mal probieren. Nur noch eine Frage vor weg zu Punkt 5 !

Was ist bei euch das "Hauptmenü", was ich sehen muss, um dann zu switchen ?

Wenn ich das Spiel starte, öffnet sich dieses Fenster mit der Dame, wo ich auf "Spielen" klicke. Rechts daneben ist dieses GfWL Zeugs. Wenn ich da klicke, läd es kurz und dann öffnet sich ein kleines scharzes Fenster, welches dann zum Fullscreen wechselt. dann sehe ich nochmal kurz den ersten Textbildschirm mit Copyright oder irgendwas und dann tschüss. Ist dieses Fenster das Hauptmenü bei euch ?

EDIT : ES KLAPPT !!!!  DANNKKKEEE !!!!! Performance ist absolut ok. Prima ! DANKE.
Nun habsch nur noch das Prob, dass meine Windows LIVE ID angeblich nicht existiert, oder das PW falsch ist ... Mal schauen, wie ich das nun wieder gelöst bekomme ...


----------



## Chevelair (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				Igel83 am 06.12.2008 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: (Original von Blackout am 05.12.2008 22:38) schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hallo hab auch ein problem meiner crasht auch wenn ich das spiel starte da steht Schwerwiegender fehler RMN 40

Windows Vista
ATI HD 2900 XT
2Gb
3,4 Ghz Singlecore

klappt die anleitung auch bei mir??


----------



## GorrestFump (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				Chevelair am 06.12.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> 3,4 Ghz Singlecore
> 
> klappt die anleitung auch bei mir??



Mit nem Singlecore wird's generell sehr schwierig das Spiel überhaupt spielbar zu machen soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe.


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

hallöchen,ich hab auf gamestar.de n link gefunden zu nem interview mit rockstar bezüglich der technischen probleme,sie sind sich demnach keiner schuld bewusst das is ja wohl der hammer

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/936/936304p1.html

es wär super wenn man das mal übersetzt als news bringen könnte,das interessiert sicher alle


----------



## Jakul (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

Also ich hab das mal mit commandline.txt gemacht...funzt auch, nur stellen sich bei mir kleiner bugs:

Erstere ist, wenn ich nun ins Grafikmenü gehe, kann ich nichts umstellen, erst wenn ich wild iwelche tasten drücke kann ich dann durch wunder wieder rum"werkeln".

dann: wenn man unten links das lade symbol sieht, bewegt sich die "animation" des wortes von links nach rechts normal. nach dem einfügen flackert es nur noch.

Und das letzte: am anfang erscheint ja einmal das rockstarlogo in gelb und einmal in blau. normal "bewegen" sich diese logos ja in die tiefe, nun bleiben sie regungslos.

das ist aber meckern auf hohem niveau^^

PS: Leider sind die Schatten immer noch verpixelt...


----------



## Chevelair (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				Jakul am 06.12.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab das mal mit commandline.txt gemacht...funzt auch, nur stellen sich bei mir kleiner bugs:
> 
> Erstere ist, wenn ich nun ins Grafikmenü gehe, kann ich nichts umstellen, erst wenn ich wild iwelche tasten drücke kann ich dann durch wunder wieder rum"werkeln".
> 
> ...



es läuft ja eigentlich gut aber dann seid heute ist es zum ersten mal gecrashz hab es jetzt ausprobiert funktioiert nicht


----------



## adk20 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hallöchen,ich hab auf gamestar.de n link gefunden zu nem interview mit rockstar bezüglich der technischen probleme,sie sind sich demnach keiner schuld bewusst das is ja wohl der hammer
> 
> http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/936/936304p1.html
> 
> es wär super wenn man das mal übersetzt als news bringen könnte,das interessiert sicher alle




Ja, also auf der ersten Seite wirken die Kommentare echt so wie.. selber schuld das die user diese scheiß Hardware haben und zu dumm sind Treiber zu konfigurieren. 

Ein Patch ist in Arbeit... aber laut dem Bericht für die Replayfunktion und Eingabegerät       

Zudem setzt man darauf, dass ja demnächst die ersten 2GB RAM Grafikkarten rauskommen *rofl*... da frag ich mich: gibt dann Rockstars Grafikkartengutscheine an Studenten/Schüler heraus??
   

und noch was.. *rofl*



> Jeronimo Barrera:"We love the PC as a platform, we've done incredible things with it."



Ob er dabei rot geworden ist? 


Also insgesamt kommt der liebe Jeronimo sehr arrogant vor...


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				adk20 am 06.12.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist sooo eine rechheit was da abgeht,,kaum in worte zu fassen,die meisten haben wohl veraltete treiber,da sag ich nur MEGA LOL


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				adk20 am 06.12.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir lief das Spiel ja damals beim ersten Start für 10 Minuten - jucheeee *g*
Und ich hatte das Gefühl, mit einem XBOX360 Emulator zu spielen und nicht mit einem PC Spiel. Die Relation zwischen Grafik und Hardwareanforderungen stimmt überhaupt nicht. Die Grafik ist auf PC Stand 2004 oder 2005(auf Doom 3 Niveau würd ich sagen) und verlangt eine Hardware von 2010. Einfach scheiße programmiert.
Da gibts Leute, die können Crysis auf sehr hoch spielen und GTA4 ruckelt in allen Einstellungen, da stimmt doch was nicht


----------



## sandman2003 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

ja ich hoffe dass ma nen patch kommt!!! vor allem für die performance!

weil das spiel ist ja auch saugeil das geb ich zu


----------



## Chevelair (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				Chevelair am 06.12.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Igel83 am 06.12.2008 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhm mist geht immer noch nicht muss jetzt auf patch warten oder? gibt da schon eine lösung RMN 40 Fehler?


----------



## veilchen (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

vorne weg erstmal ein großes dankeschön an "Blackout" für seinen commandline-tip...
jetzt läuft auch bei mir GTA IV ordentlich. Trotzdem werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass Rockstar das (geile aber unfertige) Game auf den Markt geworfen hat, um sich das Weihnachtsgeschäft zu versüßen. Dabei denke ich einpaar Monate Entwicklungszeit mehr hätten auch dem Umsatz nicht geschadet (abgesehen von der Performance).

Gruß
veilchen


----------



## Sephriroth (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hat jemand eine Lösung für einen SLI Verbund von 7800GT s

Der Omega treiber 180.70 bringt das spiel zwar zum laufen, fabriziert aber teilweise hässliche Grafikfehler.

Andere spiele wie NfS Undercover laufen auch nicht gut mit diesen Treiber.

Kann ich gefahrlos den treiber für die 8000 er reihe wie den 180.48 installieren?

Danke für alle Antworten!


----------



## Fretschia (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

habe GTA 4 heute bekommen und schon befürchtet das es nicht läuft. nach 1 Stunde Installation und zahlreichen nervenzusammenbrüchen habe ich es irgendwie geschafft Windoof Live und Social club zu verbinden. Die einzigen 2 probleme die ich jetzt habe ist das wenn ich mich einloggen will beim Social Club immer kommt keine verbindung zum I-net. Aber direkt über die Social Club website kann ich mich einloggen. Wie auch immer das schlimmst ist das das Spiel einfach nicht startet....nach einem Doppelklick auf das GTA 4 symbol passiert gar nix..keine fehlermeldung kein fenster öffnet sich einfach nix..wie als hätte ich nie geklickt.


----------



## Blackout (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				Jakul am 06.12.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab das mal mit commandline.txt gemacht...funzt auch, nur stellen sich bei mir kleiner bugs:
> 
> Erstere ist, wenn ich nun ins Grafikmenü gehe, kann ich nichts umstellen, erst wenn ich wild iwelche tasten drücke kann ich dann durch wunder wieder rum"werkeln".



War jetzt grad wieder fast den ganzen Tag bei meinem Kumpel zum GTA IV zocken und bei im geht es immer problemlos umzustellen.




			
				Jakul am 06.12.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> dann: wenn man unten links das lade symbol sieht, bewegt sich die "animation" des wortes von links nach rechts normal. nach dem einfügen flackert es nur noch.



Kann ich bestätigen, hat aber auch einen guten Grund, die Ladezeiten verkürzen sich um den Faktor 5 bis 10 mit -nomemrestrict und -norestrictions sodass die Animation deutlich schneller abläuft 




			
				Jakul am 06.12.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das letzte: am anfang erscheint ja einmal das rockstarlogo in gelb und einmal in blau. normal "bewegen" sich diese logos ja in die tiefe, nun bleiben sie regungslos.



Dazu quote ich dich mal *g* ->



			
				Jakul am 06.12.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist aber meckern auf hohem niveau^^


----------



## haloyager (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				Zitat: (Original von Blackout am 05.12.2008 22:38) schrieb:
			
		

> @b0cki und alle anderen bei denen das Game direkt bei nach dem ersten Textscreen crashed.
> Probiert doch bitte mal den Tipp aus:
> 
> 1. Ladet euch CPU-Control (Version 2.1) herunter.
> ...



Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber genau diese Lösung habe ich doch vor mehreren Tagen schon gepostet ?! Wollte wohl wieder keiner glauben ....

Es geht außerdem auch einfach im Taskmanager unter "zugehörigkeit festlegen" deutlich schneller und ohne das man sich ein (weiteres) Drittprogramm runterladen muss!  

schönen Abend!


----------



## RapidezZ (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Individual am 03.12.2008 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Problem,dass ich überhaupt keine Texturen sehe.
> Hier mal ein Screenshot:
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte das Problem auch, hier die Lösung, die für mich funktionierte:

Zitat von hwaescher (XPS-Forum.de)


> Rivatuner runterladen und dann...
> 
> Main-Tab, 2. Reihe (driver settings), da ist so'n kleiner "customize" button. Dann geht eine kleine toolbar mit 4-5 icons auf. Ganz rechts ist dann "reset all settings to their default values" oder so ähnl. Anschließend neustarten, Daumen drücken und hoffen smile



Framerates sind zwar nicht so das gelbe vom Ei bei mir, aber wenigstens läufts nun.
Viel Spaß beim spielen


----------



## Fretschia (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hmm habe alles installiert aber egal was ich mache das Spiel reagiert gar nicht wenn ich es starten, da passiert eifnach nix..gehts jemand genauso oder hat jemand vielleicht ne lösung.
Social Club bekommt leider auch keine I-net verbindung..aber theoretisch müsste der offline modus ja genügen. Bisher hat sich nicht mal ein fenster geöffnet oder wenigstens ne Fehlermedlung damit ich weis warum es nicht geht   

Habe es gerade deeinstalliert und nochmal neu drauf, interessanter weise musste ich beim 2ten mal gar keine seriennummer mehr eingeben..ist das normal? Und hat jemand nen rat für mich pls??

mfg


----------



## gamezocker1988 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Reder am 06.12.2008 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Läuft GTA auch ohne Service Pack 3?



Definitiv NEIN.  


Edit:

Öhm, das wundert mich jetzt.

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal die Textdatei genauso erstellt wie ich es auch bei meinem Kumpel gemacht hab -> http://rapidshare.com/files/170652670/commandline.txt.rar

Passt die nach euren Bedürfnissen an und sagt mir ob es geht.

Edit2: Muss in den Hauptordner von GTAIV also dort wo auch die GTAIV.exe und die LaunchGTAIV.exe sind.

angeblich läuft GTA IV mit XP SP2
warumsolltes es nicht laufen
SP 3 waren nur sicherheitsupdates !


----------



## Blackout (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				gamezocker1988 am 06.12.2008 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> angeblich läuft GTA IV mit XP SP2
> warumsolltes es nicht laufen
> SP 3 waren nur sicherheitsupdates !



Wenn ich grad nichts besseres zu tun hätte, würd ich dir 50 Postings aus diversen Foren raussuchen in denen Leute sich mit XP Service Pack 2 beschweren das sie Service 3 brauchen um das Spiel zu spielen.
In umgekehrten Sinne kenne ich nicht einen Post wo jemand mit Service Pack 2 das Spiel zum laufen bekommen hat.

Aber da ich was besseres zu tun hab....  

PS: Das Service Pack 3 nur Sicherheitsupdates waren, ist mir bekannt, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das Rockstar Service 3 zwingend verlangt..


----------



## Eagle05 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

kurze (dumme?) frage

aber ist das normal, dass ich im spiel keine uhrzeit und keine gesundheitsanzeige sehen kann oder ist das ein bug?
oder muss ich das seperat irgendwo einstellen, was ich übersehen habe? 
für hilfe wäre ich dankbar, weil das ziemlich nervt


----------



## Blackout (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Eagle05 am 06.12.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> kurze (dumme?) frage
> 
> aber ist das normal, dass ich im spiel keine uhrzeit und keine gesundheitsanzeige sehen kann oder ist das ein bug?
> oder muss ich das seperat irgendwo einstellen, was ich übersehen habe?
> für hilfe wäre ich dankbar, weil das ziemlich nervt



Für Uhrzeit einfach mal die Pfeil nach oben Taste drücken.
Damit rufst du dein Handy auf, da hast du die Uhrzeit.

Deine Gesundheitsanzeige befindet im äußeren Kreis der Minikarte auf der linken Seite.
Das ist dieser grüne Balken. Auf der rechten Seite befindet sich die Anzeige für die kugelsichere Weste vorausgesetzt du hast eine.

Handbuch lesen soll helfen.. *g* Vorausgesetzt man hat eins.


----------



## veilchen (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Eagle05 am 06.12.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> kurze (dumme?) frage
> 
> aber ist das normal, dass ich im spiel keine uhrzeit und keine gesundheitsanzeige sehen kann oder ist das ein bug?
> oder muss ich das seperat irgendwo einstellen, was ich übersehen habe?
> für hilfe wäre ich dankbar, weil das ziemlich nervt



Die Gesundheitsanzeige ist im Radar als grüne Halbumrandung integriert. Die andere Hälfte ist dann für die Schutzweste gedacht, wenn man sich eine zulegt. Die Uhrzeit findest du indem du die "Esc" Taste drückst und dann unten links schaust   
Gruß
veilchen


----------



## LucasB (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo Leute, ich hab auch sehr große Probleme bisher, GTA 4 ans Laufen zu bringen.

Installation hat alles geklappt. Im Intro aufm Schiff hatte ich schon nen bekannten Grafikfehler, dass ich keine Texturen sehe und nur n paar Lichter sehe. Quasi wie mehrere Farbbalken im Bild. Dann konnte ich sogar 3 Missionen problemlos spielen, die Texturen sind irgendwann aufgetaucht.

Nach dem Speichern allerdings ist der Grafikfehler wieder da. Ich kann jetzt nichts mehr sehen, nur noch Lichter in der Entfernung, manchmal andere Autos in der Umgebung. Den Fehler kennt hier jeder. Nen Screen konnte ich nicht machen.

Ich hab dann hier von der Möglichkeit gehört, dass man mit dem Rivatuner die Settings zurückstellen kann und das Problem dann behoben sein könnte. Das habe ich nun gemacht, jetzt stürzt das Spiel allerdings nach dem Textscreen am Spielstart ab. 
Bekomm die Meldung: " GTA IV funktioniert nicht mehr blabla..."

Was kann ich jetzt tun, damit ich das Spiel wieder ans Laufen kriege und auch mal die Texturen da sind.

Mein System: Hab nen Laptop mit Core2Duo T8400 2,40GHz, NVidia 8800M GTX und 4GB Ram. 

Bitte helft mir, ich bin genauso verzweifelt und sauer wie die meisten hier


----------



## matze1904 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				veilchen am 06.12.2008 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Eagle05 am 06.12.2008 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder wenn man das Handy rausholt, da ist auch die Uhrzeit angezeigt.


----------



## Blackout (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				matze1904 am 06.12.2008 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wenn man das Handy rausholt, da ist auch die Uhrzeit angezeigt.



Guck mal über den Post vom Veilchen, hatte ich schon längst geschrieben


----------



## gamezocker1988 (6. Dezember 2008)

hab gegoogelt und anscheinend kann man XP vorgaukeln es handelt sich um Sp3 obwohl nur Sp2 installiert wurde, durch einen reg trick !
somit kann man angeblich GTA IV mit Sp 2 spieln 

is das möglich, funktioniert das, 
sicher ???


----------



## fiumpf (6. Dezember 2008)

gamezocker1988 am 06.12.2008 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hab gegoogelt und anscheinend kann man XP vorgaukeln es handelt sich um Sp3 obwohl nur Sp2 installiert wurde, durch einen reg trick !
> somit kann man angeblich GTA IV mit Sp 2 spieln
> 
> is das möglich, funktioniert das,
> sicher ???


Installiert euch halt einfach Service Pack III, weiß nicht wo da das Problem ist.


----------



## Eagle05 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Blackout am 06.12.2008 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Eagle05 am 06.12.2008 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vielen dank für die schnellen antworten  jetzt hab ichs auch gesehen. ja handbuch hab ich  hab ich aber noch nie beim spiel gelesen, hab mir nur die karte angeschaut und das sehenswürdigkeitsheftchen 

ok eine letzte frage habe ich.

und zwar bezüglich des prozessors. ich hab den athlon 6000+ (2x3000). bei mir hängt das spiel auch, wenn ich beide prozessoren beim start an habe. also ich starte das spiel mit einem, das funktioniert, es gibt keine abstürze. nur, und jetzt meine frage, ich gehe aus dem spiel und schalte den 2 prozessor an, jetzt passiert es entweder, dass das spiel total ruckelt und nur halb so schnell läuft wie mit einem, oder total flüssig läuft, bei vollen details und 1650*1024 auflösung alle details auf hoch und das mit ner radeon 3850 512mb. bei 10 maligen aktivieren läuft es ungefähr 6 x katastrophal und 4x super.gibt es da ne spezielle regel, wann ihr den 2ten prozessor dazu schaltet?


----------



## Blackout (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Eagle05 am 06.12.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es da ne spezielle regel, wann ihr den 2ten prozessor dazu schaltet?



Bei meinem Kumpel haben wir das heut über den Tag so gemacht, das direkt im Hauptmenü wurden die anderen 3 Kerne (in deinem Fall der zweite) wieder zugeschaltet.
Wenn er dann auf den Desktop geswitched ist um irgendwas nachzugucken, hat er in der Zeit GTA IV wieder nur einen Kern zugewiesen weil der Rechner sonst lahm wie sau ist.


Ich denke da bleibt nur warten auf einen vernünftigen Patch von R*


----------



## affig (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Nachdem ich Vista neu installieren musste, hab ich vorher meine GTA IV Saves (spiele mit offline Profil von GFWL) herauskopiert. Nun starte ich GTA, die Saves werden auch gefunden, ich bekomme aber beim Laden folgende Meldung: "Load failed. Please check your hard drive and try again." 
Wie jetzt? Meine Festplatte ist völlig in Ordnung, wurde erst wenige Stunden vorher noch formatiert. Heisst das jetzt, dass meine Saves völlig im Eimer sind? Neu anfangen hab ich jetzt echt keinen Bock, es hat schon eine Ewigkeit gedauert, das Ding überhaupt halbwegs zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Maiynz (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Wird mit dem neuen patch auch das RESC10 problem gelöst? Oder ist das mit "some german customers..." gemeint? Ich hoffe man kann sich dann auch auf Independence FM die eigenen tracks anhören, funktionierte bishe ja auch noch nicht, .....oder doch? Außerdem ruckelt das Spiel bei mir teilweise, trotz 4 x 2,8 Ghz; 8 GB RAM; Geforce gtx 280 (1024)


----------



## Eagle05 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Blackout am 06.12.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Eagle05 am 06.12.2008 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielen dank für die schnelle antwort. hab jetzt mal ein bisschen rumgespielt, also wenn ich direkt nach im hauptmenü den 2t. prozessor aktiviere, geht es langsam. ich muss erst meinen spielstand laden und dann ohne niko zu bewegen ins menü, wo die karte ist, dann in windows und den 2ten wieder anschalten. dann läuft es total flüssig. allerdings kommt irgendwann dann der einbruch, an dem er wieder probs mit dem 2ten prozessor bekommt. dann muss ich das spiel beenden und wieder von vorne. auf jeden fall gehts bei mir so, vllt hilft das ya noch anderen.
ansonsten gefällt mir das spiel echt super


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Maiynz am 07.12.2008 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird mit dem neuen patch auch das RESC10 problem gelöst? Oder ist das mit "some german customers..." gemeint? Ich hoffe man kann sich dann auch auf Independence FM die eigenen tracks anhören, funktionierte bishe ja auch noch nicht, .....oder doch? Außerdem ruckelt das Spiel bei mir teilweise, trotz 4 x 2,8 Ghz; 8 GB RAM; Geforce gtx 280 (1024)



Also Indipendence läuft tadelos. Hab kopien in ordnern von meiner mukke drinn. Ist mein lieblingssender. 
Ich besitze VISTA 64 
AMD Phenom 2,3 x4
ATI 4850 Sapphire 
3GB und bei mir mit vollen Details Detailweite, Sichtweite nur seltene ruckler beim in die ferne schauen.

DAfür dauernd hänger im MP beim Laden. Kennt das jemand? Dann kommt "keine Rückmeldung" mehr von GTA. 
Das passiert häufig wenn unten rechts "LADEN" steht. fast nach jeder partie.. eine kann ich immer spielen aber dann ist ende... 
WAS TUN?


----------



## Fretschia (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

hat jemand das gleiche problem wie ich das das Spiel einfach nicht starten will wenn man auf das GTA Symbol auf dem Desktop klickt..bei mir passiert da nix..nichtmal ne kleine sanduhr erscheint neben dem Mauspfeil. Nur nach 7 versuchen oder so kommt vielleicht mal ne kleine fehlermedlung die sagt "Setup.exe musste beendet werden usw. Social Club läuft im hintergrund wenn auch nur im offline Modus.  

Einzig was auch noch komisch ist, das wenn ich auf den arbeitsplatz klicke und dann auf das GTA 4 CD symbol dann öffnet sich ein fenster von gta wo ich auf annehmen klicken kann und das bringt mich dann in ein menü wo ich das spiel reparieren kann löschen kann oder verändern..habe schon alles getestet klappt leider nicht. habe alles drauf gemacht was man braucht inklusive SP 3 usw.  

Währ ja schonmal überglücklich wenn ich das spiel zum laufen bringen würde. An meinem System kanns nicht liegen Quad Core Q 9300 (2,5Ghz) // 4Gb RAM // 9600 GT (512 MB)

Bitte kann mir jemand helfen..ich bezweifle stark das der bald kommende patch mir weiter helfen wird


----------



## Belgium (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

"-norestrictions" und "-nomemrestrict" hmmm also das erste habe ich im Launcher eingefügt, kann nun GTA 4 spielen, aber noch immer is die Grafikeinstellung festbetoniert und ich kann nichts dran ändern... Wo müsste ich nun -nomemrestrict eingeben? Achja und ich muss doch nur einfach die Verknüfung der LauncherDings starten oder?


----------



## Blackout (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Belgium am 07.12.2008 01:49 schrieb:
			
		

> "-norestrictions" und "-nomemrestrict" hmmm also das erste habe ich im Launcher eingefügt, kann nun GTA 4 spielen, aber noch immer is die Grafikeinstellung festbetoniert und ich kann nichts dran ändern... Wo müsste ich nun -nomemrestrict eingeben? Achja und ich muss doch nur einfach die Verknüfung der LauncherDings starten oder?



Lies mal mein großes Posting auf Seite 6 oder 7 in diesem Thread, da ist eine komplette Anleitung dafür, der Tipp aus dem Startposting funktioniert nicht!


----------



## Fretschia (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Für was soll die Funktion "Lizenz wiederrufen" sein?? Wenn ich da drauf klicke passiert gar nichts??


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Fretschia am 07.12.2008 02:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Für was soll die Funktion "Lizenz wiederrufen" sein?? Wenn ich da drauf klicke passiert gar nichts??



Du meinst dies, was beim Deinstallieren kommt? Damit kannst du deine Online-Aktivierung wieder zurücknehmen. Musst Du ja z.B. machen, wenn du dein Spiel irgendwann verkaufen möchtest oder so, sonst könnte der andere es ja nicht aktivieren


----------



## Fretschia (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

ja genau....ist es seigentlich normal das wenn ich das spiel schonmal installiert habe und dann deeinstalliert  das dann bei der 2ten installation gar keine seriennummer mehr nötig ist?


----------



## GorrestFump (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Blackout am 07.12.2008 02:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 07.12.2008 01:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum nomemrestrict und norestrictions:

Seitdem ich eine commandline.txt mit diesen Parametern (anti - restrictions) erzeugt habe,  habe ich desöfteren Textur und Pop-Up-Probleme.
Es scheint als ob GTA IV teilweise nicht weiß ob es nun Texturen/Objekte darstellen soll oder nicht.

Wie die Entwickler selbst im IGN - Interview sagen:
Man kann die Restrictions ohne Probleme übergehen, aber sie sind nicht aus Willkür/Spass da - über kurz oder lang gibt's Probleme wenn man Einstellungen über den Hardware - Verhältnissen fährt.

Aus meiner Erfahrung - da ist was dran:
Das Textur- und Objektsystem kann möglicherweise gestört arbeiten wenn man hohe Textureinstellungen im Verbund mit relativ dazu hoher Detail-/Sichteweite mit 512MB VRAM - Grakas nutzt. Man sieht reinpoppende Gebäude (in 10m Entfernung) und oftmals Texturen die nicht wissen ob sie dargestellt werden wollen oder nicht.

Ärgerlich, denn erst die Texturen auf  "hoch" sehen halbwegs state of the art aus. Darunter ist es ein gutes Stück schwammiger und nicht wirklich zeitgemäß (für PC -Verhältnisse! Auch wenn die Konsolenversion noch niedriger augelöste Testuren vorweist)..


----------



## Blackout (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				GorrestFump am 07.12.2008 03:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ärgerlich, denn erst die Texturen auf  "hoch" sehen halbwegs state of the art aus. Darunter ist es ein gutes Stück schwammiger und nicht wirklich zeitgemäß (für PC -Verhältnisse! Auch wenn die Konsolenversion noch niedriger augelöste Testuren vorweist)..



Kann ich bestätigen, liegt wohl einfach daran das der VRAM voll ist und deswegen einige Dinge dann nicht mehr in den Speicher geladen werden können.

Mir scheint als sei die ganze Engine nur notdürftig auf den PC portiert worden und ist überhaupt nicht optimiert.
Der Hardwarehunger steht in keinem Verhältnis zur gebotenen Bildqualität...

Wie ich schon in einem anderen Posting schrieb, 1,5GB VRAM für maximale Settings bei 1680x1050 OHNE Antialaising...

Ja ne ist klar...


----------



## stawacz79 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

moin moin leude,ich hab immernoch das problem das es sich garnicht erst starten lässt,bei mir kommt trotz erfolgreicher manueller aktivierung die fehlermeldung:überprüfung des erscheinungstermins fehlgeschlagen wenn ich auf die exe oder den launcher klicke,meine uhr im bios is richtig eingestellt und ich weiß nichmehr was ich machen soll,bitte helft mir ich will mich doch auch über die schlechte performane aufregen können


----------



## gamezocker1988 (7. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 06.12.2008 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> gamezocker1988 am 06.12.2008 23:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




weil auf meiner systempartition nur mehr 1 gb frei ist,und soweit ich weiß braucht sp 3 ca 1,5 gb ich hab nicht genug platz !
außerdem solls ja probleme mit sich bringen, und wenn das update schief läuft hab ich den salat

wäre besser wenn ich auf einer anderen partition vista mit sp 1 raufhaue ?


----------



## GorrestFump (7. Dezember 2008)

gamezocker1988 am 07.12.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 06.12.2008 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn der einzige Grund für die Vista-Installation etwaige Probleme mit dem Service-Pack 3 wären, dann würde ich die Service-Pack 3 Installation vorziehen.
Diese sollte eigentlich problemfrei funktionieren.

Zum Platzproblem: Weise deiner System Partition doch mehr Speicherplatz zu. Tools wie Powerquest (denke es heißt so) können das relativ aufwandsarm (was user input anbelangt), dauert halt etwas bis der Vorgang abgeschlossen ist.
Nicht mal 1,5 GB freier Speicher auf der Systempartition ist auf Dauer sowieso zu wenig.


----------



## gamezocker1988 (7. Dezember 2008)

GorrestFump am 07.12.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> gamezocker1988 am 07.12.2008 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





es ist ja zu lesen das SP 3 ständig irgendwelche probleme macht und das pcs nacher nicht mehr korrekt booten !


mitlerweile hab ich eine datenträgerbereinigung gemacht jetzt hab ich 1,5 gb frei !



kann man der systempartition zusaätzlich speicherplatz schenken ???


----------



## GorrestFump (7. Dezember 2008)

gamezocker1988 am 07.12.2008 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist ja zu lesen das SP 3 ständig irgendwelche probleme macht und das pcs nacher nicht mehr korrekt booten !
> mitlerweile hab ich eine datenträgerbereinigung gemacht jetzt hab ich 1,5 gb frei !
> kann man der systempartition zusaätzlich speicherplatz schenken ???



Ja das geht, musst du google anwerfen "festplattenverwaltung"
Partition magic
powerquest 
etc.

 sind solche tools


----------



## stawacz79 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				stawacz79 am 07.12.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin leude,ich hab immernoch das problem das es sich garnicht erst starten lässt,bei mir kommt trotz erfolgreicher manueller aktivierung die fehlermeldung:überprüfung des erscheinungstermins fehlgeschlagen wenn ich auf die exe oder den launcher klicke,meine uhr im bios is richtig eingestellt und ich weiß nichmehr was ich machen soll,bitte helft mir ich will mich doch auch über die schlechte performane aufregen können




weiß denn keiner was,das versaut mir die ganze weinachtszeit


----------



## GorrestFump (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				stawacz79 am 07.12.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 07.12.2008 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mal restlos (incl. social club) deinstallatiert und dann mit online aktivierung neuinstalliert?


----------



## stawacz79 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				GorrestFump am 07.12.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 07.12.2008 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja hab ich schon,habs sogar schon einmal umgetauscht,und das ganze nochmal gemacht.ganz am anfang wo er beim versuch das spiel zu starten kurz diese authifizierung durchführen will kommt dieser fehler


----------



## Fretschia (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				GorrestFump am 07.12.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 07.12.2008 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich versuche es auch nochmal komplett neu zu installieren, wie bekomme ich den alles komplett gelöscht, und was muss ich alles löschen? Habe jetzt gerade GTA 4 deeinstalliert jetzt ist nur noch der Social Club übrig..außerdem habe ich mit dem CCleaner mal alles bereinigt..hoffe das reicht um die Überreste von GTA 4 zu beseitigen.


----------



## slimbit (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Kommt jetzt eig mal langsam was von Rockstar?
Also die haben ja nicht mal wirklich nen Patch angekündigt,oder?

Es sind jetzt 5 Tage vergangen und es funktioniern immer noch so gut wie keine ATI Karte...

Sind die bescheuert?Was machen die denn auf der Arbeit???


----------



## sack1000 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



> Kommt jetzt eig mal langsam was von Rockstar?
> Also die haben ja nicht mal wirklich nen Patch angekündigt,oder?
> 
> Es sind jetzt 5 Tage vergangen und es funktioniern immer noch so gut wie keine ATI Karte...


Schau mal hier http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=5&tid=7441160&x=34 oder im Startpost, da siehst du, dass Rockstar schon einen Patch hat, der wohl auch die probleme geheben soll. Außderdem erscheint am Mittwoch der neue Catalyst 8.12 der auch einen deutlichen geschwindigkeitsschub für ati karten bringen soll.
Wie aber herauszulesen ist, muss der patch noch von microsoft geprüft werden. und da vermute ich liegt das problem: MICROSOFT. der patch wäre wohl zum release erschienen und es gäbe deutlich weinger probleme, aber blöd microsoft will natürlich alles vermiesen und will dass man eine xbox 360 kauft.


----------



## Still-Stunning (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hat man auch die ganzen probleme wenn man sich GTA 4 bei Steam kauft ?


----------



## Jakul (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hab mir den neuen Treiber installiert, und im Gegensatz zu vorher lässt sich gta nun gar nicht mehr starten


----------



## LucasB (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				LucasB am 06.12.2008 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, ich hab auch sehr große Probleme bisher, GTA 4 ans Laufen zu bringen.
> 
> Installation hat alles geklappt. Im Intro aufm Schiff hatte ich schon nen bekannten Grafikfehler, dass ich keine Texturen sehe und nur n paar Lichter sehe. Quasi wie mehrere Farbbalken im Bild. Dann konnte ich sogar 3 Missionen problemlos spielen, die Texturen sind irgendwann aufgetaucht.
> 
> ...



Hey, kann mir jemand helfen? Oder zumindest verweisen auf Hilfe hier im Thread, wenns welche gibt. Vielen Dank


----------



## Fretschia (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Wenn man auf Start-Alle Programme-Rockstar Games-Grand Theft Auto IV-Lizenz wiederrufen geht sollte sich da nicht ein fenster öffnen oder sonst irgendwas? Weil wenn ich da drauf klicke (auf "Lizenz wiederrufen") passiert gar nix. Weis jemand ob das normal ist oder ob da nicht was passieren müsste?


----------



## Karamanga (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

*Fakten:*

Systemvorraussetzungen lt. Angaben auf der Verpackung:
Betriebssystem: Vista inkl. SP1
Speicher: 1,5GB
Grafikkarte: 256MB Nvidia 7900
Prozessor: AMD X2 2,4Ghz.

Mein System:
- CPU: AMD Opteron 185 2x2,6Ghz. @ 2,9Ghz.
- RAM: 2x 1024MB Corsair DDR400
- Mainboard: ASUS A8N-SLI Premium
- Grafikkarte: XFX 7900GTX 512MB

Ich liege also voll innerhalb der vom Game angegebenen Vorraussetzungen.
Meine CPU ist mit 2,93 Ghz. deutlich drüber (2,93 statt 2,4) und bei der Grafikkarte habe ich sogar doppelt so viel Speicher, wie angeblich benötigt.

Meine Spiel-Einstellungen:
Auflösung: 1280x1024
Textur: niedrig
Render: niedrig
Sichtwete: 25
Details: 25
Verkehr: 5
Schatten: 0


Und so spielt es sich:
Single-Player = 10-20 FPS
Multiplayer = "Verbindung wird abgebrochen, da Ihr System zu langsam ist".



*FAZIT:*
Ja - das Spiel lässt sich (mittlerweile dank neuer Treiber und ein paar Tricks) starten.
ABER....
Der Single-Player geht, aber macht trotz der moderaten Grafikeinstellungen definitiv keine Freude (Texturen zu matschig / FPS zu niedrig).
Der MP geht erst gar nicht (Anmeldung klappt -> Perfomance lt. Game aber nicht aussreichend).
Damit stimmen die auf der Verpackung angegebenen System-Anforderungen nicht.
Ich habe somit nicht das bekommen, was ich für mein Geld versprochen bekommen habe.

Das sind Fakten und egal wie viel besser das Game auf einem Quad läuft....
Ich habe GTA IV unter den angegebenen Vorraussetzungen gekauft.
Nun stellt sich herraus, dass diese in keinster Weise stimmen.
So etwas nennt man dann wohl "Beschiss".


----------



## jmm (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Guten Tag...
Ich habe schon in mehrern Foren gelesen das man Gta4, nur spielen kann wenn man mind. 1gig vram und nen quad core mit 3ghz hat(mit spielen meine icha uf einer hohen grafikstufe...)
Ich bin ein Texturenfreak...
Also ohne sehr gute texturen geht bei mir gar nichts die sichtweite kann ich vernachlässigen...
Kommen wir zu meinem sys:
Grafikkarte: Geforce pow 9800gtx(die normale) 512mb
Cpu: e8400(im alten stepping vom april) @ 2x3ghz
Ram: 4gb 800er
Mainpoard: Intel DP35DPM(bald asus P5Q Deluxe)
Jetzt die Frage kann ich das alles auf high spielen(vorallem texturen, schatten) mit spielbaren fps von mind 20-25 spielen?
Hat jemand ähnliche hardware?
Gespielt wird auf nem 19'' mit 1280x1024!
Werde es mir morgen kaufen...


----------



## Jakul (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Karamanga am 07.12.2008 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> *Fakten:*
> 
> Systemvorraussetzungen lt. Angaben auf der Verpackung:
> Betriebssystem: Vista inkl. SP1
> ...



So, läuft bei mir wieder.

Zum post über mir:

Muss ich zustimmen, habe einen Quad Core und ne 9800 GTX+ und das Spiel läuft bei 1280x1024, mittleren details, maximum render und 30 sichtweite mit "nur" ca 38 fps. besonders beim autofahren fallen mir öfters Ruckler auf.

das kann's doch net sein ?!


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				jmm am 07.12.2008 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag...
> Ich habe schon in mehrern Foren gelesen das man Gta4, nur spielen kann wenn man mind. 1gig vram und nen quad core mit 3ghz hat(mit spielen meine icha uf einer hohen grafikstufe...)
> Ich bin ein Texturenfreak...
> Also ohne sehr gute texturen geht bei mir gar nichts die sichtweite kann ich vernachlässigen...
> ...



Wenn du glück hast und es fehlerfrei bei dir läuft dann ja. (wenn du die sichtweite etwas runterstellst.) Ich spiele auf einem Phenom 4x2,3GHz und einer 4850 mit 512 MB auf 100 prozent Grafikeinstellungen. lediglich den verkehr hab ich auf 70 % reguliert. Du musst aber warscheinlich den trick zum freischalten der Grafikeinstellungen nutzen. Nachdem ich es zum laufen bekam lief es dann fehlerlos. Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## LucasB (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Jetzt startet das Spiel sogar wieder, habe jetzt nur noch die Probleme, dass ich keine Texturen sehe. Ich sehe manche Autos schweben, ein paar Lichter und sonst nichts. Was kann ich da machen???


----------



## Humbeldick (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Nach langen Probieren hab ich ne lösung gefunden wie es bei mir funktioniert !
Den 8.12 ati catalist installieren und neu starten ! direkt beim neustart als erstes gta 4 starten !
dann gehts bei mir ! nur direkt nachn start ,  probierts mal aus ! mfg Humbeldick


----------



## RapidezZ (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				LucasB am 07.12.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt startet das Spiel sogar wieder, habe jetzt nur noch die Probleme, dass ich keine Texturen sehe. Ich sehe manche Autos schweben, ein paar Lichter und sonst nichts. Was kann ich da machen???


lies dir mal mein Posting auf Seite 20 durch. irgendwie haben nur Leute mit 8800 GTX (oder ähnlichem) das Problem.

Grüße


----------



## Belgium (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Blackout am 06.12.2008 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> xderchr1sx am 06.12.2008 01:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wordpad oder Notepad schreiben oder is das relativ egal?


----------



## jmm (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

naja du hast auch nen quad(wenn auch blos mit 2,3) aber wie hast du die sichtweite eingestellt?
Kommen noch performance patches(vorallem für dual cores)?
Was ist render? Anti alising oder was?


----------



## Eagle05 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

also ich habe ein athlon 6000+ (2x3000) und eine radeon 3850 512 mb,

und soeben hab ich mal den benchmark test gemacht.

aufl.1680*1054, textdetails mittel, das andere sehr hoch, distanz 35, verkehr 20

mit aktiviereung von nur einem prozessor: 16,3 fps

neustart

aktivierung von nur einem prozessor: wieder 16,3 fps

konstante leistung bei nur einem

ABER:

aktivierung beider prozessoren: 8,8fps

neustart

aktivierung beider prozessoren 21,8 fps

neustart

aktivierung beider prozessoren: 6,4 fps

neustart

aktivierung beider prozessoren: 11,5 fps

neustart

aktivierung beider prozessoren: 22,4 fps


eine frechheit, wie schlampig und unsauber diese game programiert ist.

und dann steht frechheitshalber noch: unerstützt multicore-prozessor auf der packung

 

ich hoffen, dass das auch in dem patch behoben wird, wobei da auch nichts von diesem problem steht


----------



## jmm (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Mit nru einem prozessor meinst du nur einen kern oder?


----------



## eLmar252 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

bei mir kam anfangs auch immer dieses problem mit dem rmn40 + ein schwarzer kasten.. hab dann service package 3 installiert. danach war die meldung mit dem rmn40 zwar weg, aber der schwarze kasten kommt immer noch und das spiel startet auch nicht.. hat vllt jemand noch einen tipp für mich?


----------



## GorrestFump (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				LucasB am 07.12.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> LucasB am 06.12.2008 22:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du benutzt eine Notebook GPU.
Welchen Grafiktreiber hast du installiert?

Probier mal einen von denen:
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showforum=110


----------



## axelreborn (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				axelreborn am 05.12.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> zoerfie am 05.12.2008 10:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Leute das gibts doch nit... ich hab jetzt seit Mittwoch es Spiel und es geht einfach nit richtig.
Habe jetzt schon windows xp neuinstalliert, verschiedene GRafiktreiber ausprobiert, alle netframeworks installiert, Grafiktreiber fast alles umgestellt usw...
Und es hilft alles nicht. Meine Spielwelt läuft ca. mit einer 1,5facher Geschwindigkeit.
Mir kommt es so vor als hätte ich einen Speedcheat benutzt!!! 
Es muss doch dafür eine Lösung geben!!!


----------



## wadim89 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

Bei mir hat das mit der commandline.txt funktioniert, dafür schonmal vielen dank!
Nur ist es bei mir so das ich extreme Grafikfehler habe.
Die gebäude laden sich sehr langsam und generell die ganze umwelt, die straßen sind blaue und cih kann durch die ganze map gucken als ob ich einen wallhack habe.

System

3.2 gig dualcore
8800 gs 384 mb 
2gb ram
mehr weiß ich nicht.

Vorher lief gta auch anständig nur konnte ich wie gesagt die einstellungen nicht höher schrauben.

Liegt das nun an meinem Pc das die Grafik solche Faxen macht oder an dem Spiel, weil sogar wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen runterschraube mit der commandline.txt sind diese Grafikfehler vorhanden. Lösche ich die Datei dann ist alles wieder normal bei diesen settings.

Auflösung 1200*1024
Weitsicht 10
Render highest
Detail mittel
Detailweitsicht 100
Fahrzeugdichte 50
Schatten 0


----------



## Belgium (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				wadim89 am 07.12.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat das mit der commandline.txt funktioniert, dafür schonmal vielen dank!
> Nur ist es bei mir so das ich extreme Grafikfehler habe.
> Die gebäude laden sich sehr langsam und generell die ganze umwelt, die straßen sind blaue und cih kann durch die ganze map gucken als ob ich einen wallhack habe.
> 
> ...


Hab es auch ausprobiert und sogar danach alles auf 0 gestellt und es lief bescheiden, ohne geht es, ok einige Texturen verschwinden, besonders nervig bei schnellen Verfolgungen. Naja aber danke für die Mühe, mit commandline, ich warte mal auf dem Patch. Mal sehn was der bringt...


----------



## LucasB (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				GorrestFump am 07.12.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> LucasB am 07.12.2008 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab den 167.55 Forceware Driver von der Alienware-Homepage. Ich finde bei denen aber meine GPU nicht. Hab die 8800 GTX. 

Und wo finde ich Seite 21 dieses Threads? Ist ja alles komprimiert auf 13 Seiten.


----------



## Eagle05 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				jmm am 07.12.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit nru einem prozessor meinst du nur einen kern oder?




ya sorry,

genau nur einen kern meine ich


----------



## GorrestFump (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				LucasB am 07.12.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 07.12.2008 16:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann würd ich mal einen aktuelleren installieren, die 8800m GTX wird unterstützt, du mußt dir nur die gemoddete INF mit dazuholen.


----------



## julian92 (7. Dezember 2008)

bsekranker am 03.12.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hier bitte alle Fragen zur Aktivierung, Performance, Bugs, ATI-Karten etc. posten!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...









habs mir auch gekauft,komm aber nicht ins spiel rein.
da kommt immer die fehlermeldung "DD3D50".
weiß vielleicht jemand was das heißen kann oder was ich machen kann um das problem zu beheben,sodass ich das spielen kann?


----------



## Sascha13 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*



			
				Sandor88 am 06.12.2008 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hmm hab jetzt schon zum 3. Mal hier gepostet, gibt es denn niemanden der solche Probleme schonmal hattte bei GTA 4??
> Während des Spiels bricht die Performence schlagartig zusammen ( maximal 10 Fps ) sobald jegliche Zwischensequenzen geladen werden. Das heißt nicht nur in den eigenständigen Clips sondern auch bei allen anderen gescripteten Aktionen wo ich Nico nicht steuern kann. Also beim Speichervorgang, bei Einkäufen, allen Clips zwischen den Missionen und bei Minispielen. Performanceprobleme treten ebenfalls auf sobal ich den Optionsbutton Video-Aufzeichnung deaktiviere.
> Ansonsten läuft das spiel den Hardwareanforderungen entsprechend flüssig.
> ...



Ja ich hab leider das gleiche problem kp warum aber ich hab sogar ne 8800GT mit
1GB!? Prozessor ist c2Duo 6750 mit 2.67 GHz
Könnte echt mal jemand was zu sagen!
Thx


----------



## baiR (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

Hab mal hier etwas getestet.
Mit der Textdatei von Blackout, und zwar habe ich die Einstellungen wie folgt eingestellt:
http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1636/b7y6iytw_jpg.htm
Man siehe den Vramverbrauch   
Alles verarschung (siehe links oben auf den nächsten Bild)
http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1636/a7pzbknz_jpg.htm
und hier die Ergebnisse des Benchmarks:
http://s11b.directupload.net/file/d/1636/wg39izh2_jpg.htm
http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1636/awh7i8ur_jpg.htm

Somit ist erwiesen das nicht so viel VRam gebraucht wird wie angegeben.
Ich habe auch mal hier im Ingame ein Foto gemacht:
http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1636/xv9mbi3o_jpg.htm
Man beachte wieder den VRambedarf.

Also ich finde das ist die Verarschung schlecht hin.
Ich habe nur das Problem das wenn ich die Einstellungen habe das meine Sichtdistanz dann stark schrumpft obwohl ich sie auf 25 habe, ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das es am CPU liegt.
Mein Benchmarkergebnis könnt ihr ja oben sehen.

Mein System:
CPU: DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2666 MHz oc @ 3200 MHz
operating system Windows XP 64 bit 
Memory: DDR2 Corsair TwinX XMS2 CL 4096 MB
Graka: Asus NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS  (320 MB) coreclock 612\shaderclock 1620\ memoryclock 900
Motherboard: Asus P5N-E SLI  

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel einfach nur scheisse optimiert und ich hoffe dass wenn der Patch herauskommt alles so weit behoben wird.


----------



## Fretschia (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bei der 2. CD... keine rückmeldung*

habe das problem das immer wenn ich das Spiel starten will kommt "Setup.exe musste beendet werden usw." manchmal passiert auch gar nix ..weis jemand rat pls


----------



## hunter9200 (7. Dezember 2008)

*grafikkarte*

hi hab mit dem neuen betadriver nvidia 180.84 son problem, ich mein der patch unterstützt ja glaub auch meine nvidia geforce 7950 X2, also hab den alten driver deinstalliert, neustart gemacht un wollt diesen neuen betadriver draufmachen, da sagt mir windows aber das dieser betadriver nich so gut mit meiner graka kompitabel is un das windows mir abrät diesen driver zu installieren

was soll ich tun???

need help!!


----------



## oinck0815 (7. Dezember 2008)

*Installationsprobleme!!!!!*

Leute helft mir bitte !!!
Die Installation läuft soweit ganz gut, bis ich dann die beschissene 2. DVD einlegen muss. Dann schmiert mir alles ab und das Installationsfenster meldet "keine Rückmeldung". was is da los??? bitte helft mir?? hat jemand nen tipp?


----------



## baiR (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: grafikkarte*



			
				hunter9200 am 07.12.2008 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> hi hab mit dem neuen betadriver nvidia 180.84 son problem, ich mein der patch unterstützt ja glaub auch meine nvidia geforce 7950 X2, also hab den alten driver deinstalliert, neustart gemacht un wollt diesen neuen betadriver draufmachen, da sagt mir windows aber das dieser betadriver nich so gut mit meiner graka kompitabel is un das windows mir abrät diesen driver zu installieren
> 
> was soll ich tun???
> 
> need help!!



Das ist weil es ein Betatreiber ist, der hat noch kein Windowssigel aber das steht auch bei der Meldung von PC Games dabei.
Kannste installieren denn diese Meldung kriegt jeder.


----------



## hunter9200 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: grafikkarte*

Das ist weil es ein Betatreiber ist, der hat noch kein Windowssigel aber das steht auch bei der Meldung von PC Games dabei.
Kannste installieren denn diese Meldung kriegt jeder.

thx dann mach ich mich mal morgen ran


----------



## littlesteve04 (7. Dezember 2008)

*Social Club Fehler*

Hallo,
habe folgendes Problem, immer wenn ich mich in den Social Club anmelden will, kommt folgende Meldung:

http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/1636/6m77pnjj_jpg.htm

hat jemand eine idee? Kann wegen diesem Fehler das spiel auch nicht spielen.


----------



## LucasB (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Social Club Fehler*

gibt es diesen betatreiber auch schon für laptops, besonders für die 8800gtx?? hab das spiel jetzt mit nem anderen treiber ans laufen gebracht, die geschwindigkeit ist aber bescheiden. oder gibts andere möglichkeiten, das kurzfristig schneller zu machen? bringt es viel, die settings nach unten zu korrigieren?


----------



## Blackout (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Social Club Fehler*

Nachdem ich heute wieder den halben Tag beim Kumpel zum GTA IV zocken war, kann ich hier mal wieder ein paar Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Wir haben heute bei ihm den Catalyst 8.12 Beta RC3 installiert.

Positiv:

Das Spiel sieht DEUTLICH besser aus.
Fast keine Grafikfehler mehr.
Keine fehlenden oder flackernden Texturen.
Wenn jetzt noch Antialaising ohne FPS Verlust möglich wäre, wär es perfekt.


Negaitv:

MASSIVE FPS Verluste.
Es lief vorher bei ihm so gut wie immer flüssig.
Jetzt läuft es noch knapp an der 30 FPS Grenze, Nachts ruckelt es durchgehend und als wir die Mission mit dem Helikopter geflogen sind, grenzte es schon an Glück das wir bei der Diashow nicht abgeschmiert sind.

Sein System ist ein Q9650 @3,8GHz 8GB DDR2 und dazu eine Sapphire 4870 auf Vista 64.
Settings: Sichtweite 20 (!), Fahrzeugdichte 50, Detailreichweite (oder wie das heißt) 50, Schatten (die Hälfte von max.). Dazu Texturen Mittel und Renderquali Hoch bei 1680x1050 ohne AA.

Mit dem 8.11er gab es fehlende Texturen und Objekte aber es lief flüssig.
Mit dem 8.12er Beta RC3 ist es fast fehlerfrei dafür ruckelt es wie sau!


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Social Club Fehler*



			
				Blackout am 07.12.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich heute wieder den halben Tag beim Kumpel zum GTA IV zocken war, kann ich hier mal wieder ein paar Erfahrungen mitteilen.
> 
> Wir haben heute bei ihm den Catalyst 8.12 Beta RC3 installiert.
> 
> ...



Muss ich nicht verstehen  
Hatte vorher 8.10 auf meiner HD 4850 spiele mit Hoch, Maximum Sichtweite 100 detaulweite 100 und 70 bei verkehrsdichte. Schatten auf 16 ...lief flüssig bis man in die Ferne geschaut hat dann ruckelte es.. jetzt mit 8.12 habe ich teilweise kleine texturfehler, fehlende Texturen ab und an.. und nach spätestens einer halben stunde und besonders in der nacht ruckelt es mehr als zuvor... dafür hab ich am anfang (erste 10 min) und bei tag die beste leistung bisher. Gerade das ruckeln beim in die ferne sehen bleibt aus. Ich habe einen Phenom 9650 x4@2,3 GHz und 3GB ram.. graka mit 512 MB. 
Hoffe mal auf die fertige Version von 8.12 am Mittwoch und auf den Patch. Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden mit dem SP .. läuft super ohne fehler und absturzfrei. Spiel lies sich nur durch abschalten aller bis auf den ersten core starten. danach wieder dazuschalten. 

Achso, hat jemand das Probelm, dass er im MP häufig beim "Laden" Bildschirm abschmiert?? das passiert bei mir fast bei jedem Spielmodiwechsel.. also fast nach jedem Match.. zum kotzen!


----------



## the-pope (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Habe GTA IV zum laufen gebracht, allerdings gibt es ein schwerwiegendes problem:
es ruckelt ohne ende...

mein system:
Intel C2D E6700
EVGA GF 260GTX
2GB RAM
Windows Vista Ultimate Service Pack 1

Es ist einfach nicht zu ertragen...
Laut dem GameStar-Technik-Check müsste ich es eigentlich ordentlich spielen können (http://gamestar.de/_misc/images/detail.cfm?contenttype=10&pk=1987656&fk=1951654&addid=EL_12284924826094475469259&pid=246)...
Ich hab die Auflösung auf 1024x768 runtergeschraubt, sichtweite auf 23, detaildistanz auf 25, fahrzeugdichte auf 20, schattendichte auf 3...
es werden ca. 400mb von 880 mb ressourcen genutzt, trotzdem ruckelt es ohne ende...

treiber sind alle aktuell, der betatreiber von nvidia hat es zumindest in den ersten 20-30min spielbar gemacht. danach fängt es aber unglaublich an zu stocken, sodass es kaum spielbar ist bzw nur mit starken nerven...
hat jemand einen tipp wie ich es ruckelfrei spielen könnte?

merci,
Nada



edit:
ich muss die grafikeinstellungen jedesmal neu vornehmen, da gta sie wieder auf die vom spiel empfohlenen werte zurücksetzt, mit welchen es aber unspielbar ist! kann ich die irgendwie fixieren?


----------



## Blackout (8. Dezember 2008)

the-pope am 08.12.2008 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> edit:
> ich muss die grafikeinstellungen jedesmal neu vornehmen, da gta sie wieder auf die vom spiel empfohlenen werte zurücksetzt, mit welchen es aber unspielbar ist! kann ich die irgendwie fixieren?



Ja, mit der commandline.txt
Den Tipp hab ich auf Seite 6 oder 7 hier gepostet.

Guck mal danach.


----------



## sack1000 (8. Dezember 2008)

jetzt wartet halt noch die paar tage, bis der patch rauskommt. vermute mal, dass er zusammen mit dem neuen catalyst treiber am mittwoch kommt.  fuck on microsoft und games for windoofs live


----------



## Chevelair (8. Dezember 2008)

sack1000 am 08.12.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt wartet halt noch die paar tage, bis der patch rauskommt. vermute mal, dass er zusammen mit dem neuen catalyst treiber am mittwoch kommt.  fuck on microsoft und games for windoofs live


Hi leute ich hab eine frage!
Mein System : 3,4 Ghz Singlecore
                           2Gb Ram
                           ATI Radeon HD 2900XT
                           Windows Vista

Meine Performance ist grad nicht die beste und wollte mal fragen wenn ich 2 Gb  noch drauf tuen würde würde es bessere Performance bringen?
Und nach einer zeit bis mein Geldbeutel praller ist würde ich mir ein Quadcore noch aufrüsten
aber muss erst mit meinen 2Gb  dazu kaufen und wollte fragen ob es mit dene einigermaßen schneller geht?

mfg


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (8. Dezember 2008)

Chevelair am 08.12.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> sack1000 am 08.12.2008 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wohl eher nicht. Die 4 GB würde dein singlecore nach meiner infantilen Meinung die sich eher aus zusammengelesenem gebildet hat und erfahrung, als aus technischer versiertheit , nicht nutzen können. GTA 4 ist extrem Prozessorlastig! Spar lieber schonmal auf einen neuen CPU an .


----------



## stawacz79 (8. Dezember 2008)

kann mir mitlerweile jemand sagen wie ich mein problem lösen kann, spiel lässt sich nicht starten!nach erfolgreicher aktivierung und dem versuch das spiel zu starten kommt die fehlermeldung:prüfung des erscheinungstermins fehlgeschlagen


----------



## Leertaste (8. Dezember 2008)

Warte auf den Patch und installier die neuen Treiber von ATI  (ab 10.12) bzw. Nvidia (schon verfügbar).


----------



## stawacz79 (8. Dezember 2008)

Leertaste am 08.12.2008 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Warte auf den Patch und installier die neuen Treiber von ATI  (ab 10.12) bzw. Nvidia (schon verfügbar).




das problem is ja das ich mit grafik bisher keine probs hatte,da ich das spiel ja garnich starten konnte,da bringt mir ein kartenpatch nich viel


----------



## Sandor88 (8. Dezember 2008)

Folgendes Problem, in jeglichen Zwischensequenzen, in allen gescripteten Situationen und sobald ich die Clip-Aufnahme Funktion ausschalte fallen meine Frames von 30 - 50 auf 5 Frames!!! Hat da jemand ne Lößung woran das liegen könnte? 

System:
Mainboard   - So775 Gigabyte P35-DS3R

CPU              - So775 - Intel Core2Duo E6550 2,3Ghz 4MB FSB1333 boxed

RAM              - 4x DDR2 - RAM 1024MB PC6400 800MHz TakeMS

VGA               - PCI-E - 640MB - PointOfView GF 8800GTS retail

OS                 - Windows XP 32 Bit - Service Pack 3

Direct X, und jegliche Treiber sind auf aktuellem Stand.


----------



## baiR (8. Dezember 2008)

Sandor88 am 08.12.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendes Problem, in jeglichen Zwischensequenzen, in allen gescripteten Situationen und sobald ich die Clip-Aufnahme Funktion ausschalte fallen meine Frames von 30 - 50 auf 5 Frames!!! Hat da jemand ne Lößung woran das liegen könnte?
> 
> System:
> Mainboard   - So775 Gigabyte P35-DS3R
> ...



Warum lässt du die Clipaufnahme dann nicht einfach an?
Ist doch sowieso besser wenn mal was witziges passiert.
Dann kannst du nämlich direkt auf aufnahme klicken und du kannst diesen Moment archivieren oder bearbeiten und dann archivieren.

Ich hätte jetzt eher gesagt das die Performance eher runter geht wenn man die Clipaufnahme an hat, dann wäre dein Anliegen auch verständlich aber so ?


----------



## stawacz79 (8. Dezember 2008)

kann mir mitlerweile jemand sagen wie ich mein problem lösen kann, spiel lässt sich nicht starten!nach erfolgreicher aktivierung und dem versuch das spiel zu starten kommt die fehlermeldung:prüfung des erscheinungstermins fehlgeschlagen 

sry für doppelpost,aber brauche dringend antwort,oder bin ich der einzige mit dem problem


----------



## Sandor88 (8. Dezember 2008)

baiR am 08.12.2008 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Sandor88 am 08.12.2008 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das ist ja das Problem. Hab auch bereits zum Support geschrieben aber die antworten ja bekanntlich nicht. Denke das es am Video Editor liegt, hab nur keine Erklärung da es, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, egtl andersrum sein sollte...  Ich lass ja auch die Clip-Aufnahme an, nur ist es ziemlich nervig wenn das Game läuft und gerade in den Zwischensequenzen, in denen die geile Story rübergebracht wird, in "maximal" 5 FPS läuft... Würde das Game gerne noch vor Weihnachten voll genießen können...


----------



## sack1000 (8. Dezember 2008)

Sandor88 am 08.12.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 08.12.2008 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> - Ein Crash beim Startbildschirm wurde behoben
> - Diverse Verbesserungen des Video-Editors



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## cyphex (8. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir zeigt GTA IV in den Grafikeinstellungen an, dass ich nur 768 MB Grafikkartenspeicher habe. Ich habe aber 2 GForce 8800 GTX im SLI-Verbund, müsste also 1536 MB dort stehen haben. Unterstützt das Spiel kein SLI?


----------



## Eagle05 (8. Dezember 2008)

the-pope am 08.12.2008 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sicher, dass es am neuen treiber liegt? ich habe genau das gleiche problem, nur bei mir liegt es definitiv am prozessor. das spiel lässt sich gut spielen und irgendwann gibts einen kurzen ruckler und das spiel wird unspielbar. , er hat probleme mit dem 2ten prozessorkern, denn das passiert nicht, wenn nur einer aktiviert ist, nur mit einem passt die performance nicht. also vllt liegts bei dir auch garnicht am nvidia treiber. hoffen wir einfach auf einen patch


----------



## Sandor88 (8. Dezember 2008)

sack1000 am 08.12.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Sandor88 am 08.12.2008 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Problem dafür, hoffe nur das es dadurchb behoben wird da nirgends Probleme, wie ich sie habe, zu lesen sind. Trotzdem danke und falls jemand ne vorläufige Lößung kennt, bitte melden


----------



## Atropa (8. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon erwähnt wurde. Ich habe vorhin mal etwas mit den Gameeinstellungen rumgespielt, da das Game die ganze Zeit extrem geruckelt hat und alle paar Minuten mit dem Ausnahmefehler *RESC10* abgeschmiert ist.
Nachdem ich die Clip-Aufnahme deaktiviert hatte, lief das Spiel plötzlich ruckelfrei und ist nicht mehr abgeschmiert. 
Ich hoffe mal, dass das dem ein oder anderen vielleicht etwas weiterhelfen wird.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Rabowke am 03.12.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab im Startposting zwei Parameter 'veröffentlicht' mit denen man die Hardwarerestriktion von GTA IV umgehen kann.
> 
> Viel Erfolg & postet mal eure Erfahrungen ... also ob es überhaupt klappt, wie die Performance ist und was man ggf. Einstellen kann.


Bei mir scheint es nicht zu funktionieren, egal ob ich den Launcher oder die GTAIV.exe mit den Parametern versehe.

Was übrigens total dämlich ist R* hat bei diesem Speicherfresser nicht mal large adress awareness aktiviert und wenn man es selbst aktiviert, dann bricht GTA mit einer Fehlermeldung beim Start ab.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Dezember 2008)

cyphex am 08.12.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir zeigt GTA IV in den Grafikeinstellungen an, dass ich nur 768 MB Grafikkartenspeicher habe. Ich habe aber 2 GForce 8800 GTX im SLI-Verbund, müsste also 1536 MB dort stehen haben. Unterstützt das Spiel kein SLI?


Bei SLI verdoppelt sich der Vram effektiv nicht, da beide Grakas dieselben Daten in ihrem RAM vorhalten.


----------



## Gromka (8. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kriege GTA nicht auf meinem XPS mit ner 7950gtx Core 2 Duo T5750 2.0GHz / 2048MB zum laufe… und auch nicht auf meinem desktop… core duo2 6700,  8800gtx 2048MB ram
Nach der echt super kack Installation!!! Läst sich das spiel zwar starten aber die sichtweite ist gleich 0, habe auch schon verschiedene Einstellungen- leider erfolglos probiert… 
Ja ja auch die Treiber sind aktuell, -und beta Treiber werde ich nicht Installieren!
Fallout3 läuft auf beiden Systemen ohne Probleme!!!
Wie kann sooo ein Spiel eine Wertung von über 90% bekommen???

Habe mich auf der GAMES FOR WINDOWS - LIVE Seite registriert, ist aber eigentlich nur was für die xbox oder??? –und was soll das?

Also hätte ich das Spiel nicht schon vor Wochen vorbestellt und mich einfach nur etwas Informiert hätte ich es mit Sicherheit nicht gekauft! Aber wer hätte so was von Rockstar erwartet??? Bei Gothik war das ja klar  erst mal abwarten wie das teil so läuft –und dann besser nicht kaufen… Na ja somit kommt Rockstar auch auf die Liste der Hersteller bei denen man erst mal abwartet ob es sich überhaupt lohnt zu kaufen. 

Übrigens wenn man schon so einen immensem Zeitaufwand im Netz betreiben muss um das Spiel überhaupt zum laufen zu bringen könnte ich mir vorstellen das der eine oder andere den Aufwand nutzt um eine wesendlich günstiger Version zu bekommen.

Also ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt erst mal keinen bock mehr auf das Spiel!

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man ein nicht lauffähiges Spiel bei Amazone zurück geben kann???


----------



## Belgium (8. Dezember 2008)

Independence FM, hmm macht mir Probleme, ich hab in dem Ordner die MP3 abgelegt, aber höre garnichts von der Musik, oder öhm gibbet ein gewissen Grund?


----------



## wadim89 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Ich habe in einem anderem Forum nochmal eine mögliche Lösung gefunden hoffe das hilft euch.




du lädst dir prime95(1MB). startest das programm und drückst auf start(oder so...gibt nich viel auswahlmöglichkeiten). dann arbeitet die cpu bei 100%

dann gta starten...und wenn de ins hauptmenü gelangst: einfach übern taskamanger wieder prime beenden.

bei einigen wenigen klappt es

mfg


-windowed - macht das fenster kleiner

Im spiel clip aufnahme ausstellen!!!!!

Lösung:
Mipmap Deatail Level auf High Quality stellen

2. Die V-Ram begrenzung könnte ihr durch ein kleinen anhängsel in der
Verknüpfung umgehen. Hängt einfach in der Zeile
"Ziel: "D:\Programme\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\LaunchGTAIV.exe" die beiden befehle -norestrictions -nomemrestrict hinten ran. Folglich würde es dann so aussehen ("D:\Programme\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\LaunchGTAIV.exe" -norestrictions -nomemrestrict)




1. Logt euch beim Social Netzwekr nur Offline ein.
(Der Performance verlust liegt übrigens nicht am Rockstar Games Social Club sondern am achso tollen "browser" der bei einem Online Account ins Spiel mit eingreifft. Dieser bleibt im Offline Modus aber deaktive "gta4Browser.exe".




-Bei SocialClub registriert (Konto angelegt)
-Bei Windows Live Konto erstellt (Beides unter gleicher E-Mail und Nick)
-E-Mails bestätigt!
-Windows Live Update runtergeladen
-GTA4 installiert
-Social Club geöffnet und ohne Einloggen fortgesetzt
"Fenster geht auf"
"Aktivierung abgeschlossen"
-GTA 4 über /Spiele/*** Verknüpfung bei Vista gestartet
-SocialClub meldet sich, ohne einzuloggen blabla
-GTA4 startet und funktioniert
-Flashplayer 10! installiert
-Danach wieder SocialClub neugestartet und siehe da, konnte mich einloggen und hab meine Konten von Live und R* verlinkt.

Speichern funktioniert, Online Modus funktioniert, Buddyliste über WindowsLive funktioniert und find ich richtig gut!

Aber ganz ehrlich, R* gehört eins reingewürgt.
Wie kompliziert kann man eine Installation denn machen?
Hatte schon vor es wieder zurückzugeben weils mir einfach zu dumm war...

Zitat von dastX Beitrag anzeigen
ma ne doofe frage: du hattest irgendwo geschrieben, dass du im taskmanager den zweiten kern "erzwungen" hast und das spiel dann crasht. wo finde ich diese einstellung denn? würds auch gern ma probieren, man weiß ja nie
Taskmanager -> Prozesse -> Rechtsklick auf Prozess -> Zugehörigkeit festlegen



also ich habe einen weg gefunden um fehlerhafte Installationen von gta4 zu vermeiden bei XP!

START > ausführen > msconfig

bei "Systemstart" alle haken raus machen so werden alle Programme die nicht zu Windows gehören beim nächsten Neustart nicht geladen!

bei einen schleife in der Installation GTA IV Installations Wiederholung

einfach den "windows installer" unter "dienste" mit deaktivieren.

nach dem Neustart GTA4 installieren.

nach der Installation wieder in die "msconfig" alle haken wieder rein machen die raus genommen wurden.

in 2 verschieden fällen hatt es schon geholfen bei Installations Problemen.




ich hab hier was sehr interessantes innem anderen forum gefunden, hab mir nicht alle seiten durchgelesen (ca 70), also weiss nicht obs schon jemand gepostet hat, wenn ja sry^^.

12) COMMAND LINE PARAMETERS
_______________________

Tools:
-benchmark: Runs the benchmark tool and immediately exits game.
-help: Display list of all command line options

Graphics:
-renderquality: Set the render quality of the game. (0-4)
-shadowdensity: Set the shadow density of the game. (0-16)
-texturequality: Set the texture quality of the game. (0-2)
-viewdistance: Set the view distance of the game (0-99)
-detailquality: Set the detail quality of the game. (0-99)
-novblank: Disable wait for vblank (No Vsync)
-norestrictions: Do not limit graphics settings
-width: Set width of main render window (default is 800)
-height: Set height of main render window (default is 600)
-safemode: Run the graphics in the lowest setting possible
-frameLimit: Limit frame to interval of refresh rate
(ex If refreshrate is 60HZ –frameLimit 1 = Locks down to 60HZ)
-refreshrate: Set the refresh rate of main render window
– Warning - Monitor must support (ex. –refreshrate 60)
-fullscreen: Force fullscreen mode
-windowed: Force windowed mode
-availablevidmem: Set amount of physical Video Memory(ex. –availablevidmem 0.9)
-percentvidmem: Percentage of video memory to make available to GTA

Audio:
-fullspecaudio: Force high-end CPU audio footprint
-minspecaudio: Force low-end CPU audio footprint

System:
-noprecache: Disable precache of resources
-nomemrestrict: Disable memory restrictions

einfach bei einer verknüpfung eingeben und schon könnt ihr den vram log etc aufheben. kann das spiel so viel einfacher starten





List of errors and what they mean:

RMN20
Windows Vista: Need to have Service Pack 1 or higher to proceed.
RMN30
Windows XP 64 / Server 2003: Need to have Service Pack 2 or higher to proceed.
RMN40
Windows XP: Need to have Service Pack 3 or higher to proceed.
DD3D50
D3D Error - DirectX 9 video card required
TEXP110
D3D Error - Failed to create texture - Please restart the game
DWIN20
D3D Error - Failed to query memory. Please re-start the game.
DD3D10
D3D Error - Please re-boot your system
DD3D10
D3D Error - Please re-boot your system
DD3D30
D3D Error - Please re-boot your system
DWIN30
D3D Error - Please re-boot your system
DD3D20
D3D Error - Please re-install the game and/or re-install DirectX
DWIN10
D3D Error - Please restart the game
DD3D60
D3D Error - Shader Model 3.0 or higher is required
DD3D70
D3D Error - Unable to retrieve D3D Device. Please re-boot your system
GPUP10
D3D Error - Unable to retrieve D3D Device. Please re-boot your system
TEXP20
D3D Error - Unable to retrieve D3D Device. Please re-boot your system
TEXP30
D3D Error - Unable to retrieve D3D Device. Please re-boot your system
TEXP80
D3D Error - Unable to retrieve D3D Device. Please re-boot your system
DD3D40
D3D Error - Unable to retrieve device capabilities. Please install latest video card driver and/or re-install DirectX
TEXP10
D3D Error - Unable to retrieve device capabilities. Please install latest video card [color=#000080 ! important][color=#000080 ! important]driver and/or re-install DirectX
DD3D80
D3D reset failed - Please restart the game.
STRB10
Failed to delete file - Please re-boot your system
RMN10
Failed to read file - Please re-boot your system
STRM10
Failed to read file - Please re-boot your system
STRM20
Failed to read file - Please re-boot your system
BNDL10
Failed to write file – Please re-boot your system
STBF10
Failed to write file – Please re-boot your system
VOIC10
Fatal voice chat error - Please restart the game
RESC10
Out of video memory - Please re-boot your system
BA10
Out of virtual memory - Please re-boot your system
EA10
Out of virtual memory - Please re-boot your system
TEXP60
Unable to create color render target - Please re-install DirectX and/or install the latest video card driver.
TEXP70
Unable to create depth render target - Please re-install DirectX and/or install the latest video card driver.
AE10
Insufficient Memory to Start Game - Please close some applications and restart the game
PC10
Unable to retrieve D3D Device - Please reboot your machine or reinstall your display driver
TF10
Unable to write to disk - Please restart the game
WS20
InitWinSock failed - Please re-boot your system and/or re-install the game
WS30
InitWinSock failed - Please re-boot your system and/or re-install the game





Also, ich habe jetzt das Spiel mal zum laufen gebracht! Für alle die das Selbe Problem haben wie ich hier mal wie ich es zum laufen gebracht habe! Bei mir kam immer ein paar Sekunden nachdem der erste Ladescreen angezeigt wurde eine Fehlermeldung RC20 und das Spiel wurde beendet. Ich hab keine Ahnung welche Maßnahme den entscheidenen Durchbruch gebracht hat, aber das habe ich gemacht:

1. Das Spiel wieder deinstalliert
2. Den GraKa Treiber neu aufgespielt
3. Den .NET Framework 3.5 aufgespielt
4. Games for Windows Live runtergeladen und installiert (ist nicht die von GTA IV benötigte Version)
5. Im Treiber für die Grafikkarte die feste Einstellung rausgenommen, jetzt wird das Bild nicht auf den Bildschirm zugeschnitten sondern überlappt ein bisschen (Daran lag es bei FarCry 2 aber hier hatte es wahrscheinlich einen anderen Grund)
6. Das Spiel wieder installiert
7. Das Games for Windows Live runtergeladen das während der Installation von GTA angezeigt wird und installiert
8. Das Game gestartet und schon lief es

Sehr merkwürdig, wie ich finde. Keine Ahnung woran es gelegen hat!

Bei mir läuft alles sehr flüssig bei mittleren Texturen und sonst allem auf hoch. Allerdings finde ich die Grafik ziemlich fragwürdig. Das Spiel ist noch total verbuggt! Nach ca. 1 Stunde hat er mich dann auch wieder mit einem Fehler rausgeschmissen. War jetzt genervt und zogge morgen weiter! Hoffe das hilft euch!


----------



## Hi-Vity3 (8. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 08.12.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir mitlerweile jemand sagen wie ich mein problem lösen kann, spiel lässt sich nicht starten!nach erfolgreicher aktivierung und dem versuch das spiel zu starten kommt die fehlermeldung:prüfung des erscheinungstermins fehlgeschlagen
> 
> sry für doppelpost,aber brauche dringend antwort,oder bin ich der einzige mit dem problem




hast mal geguckt ob dein datum im system richtig eingestellt ist?
   doppelklick auf die uhr bei xp
   ein klick auf die uhr bei vista


----------



## gamezocker1988 (8. Dezember 2008)

am bessten soll GTA IV im komp modus windows 2000 laufen
angeblich auch ohne SP 2


----------



## stawacz79 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi-Vity3 am 08.12.2008 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 08.12.2008 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das war natürlich das erste wonach ich geguckt hab..


----------



## jasonbourne1988 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hi ich hab mal ne frage sollte ich mir GTA IV jetzt holen oder noch warten wegen den ganzen problemen mit dem Game hatte mich echt auf das game gefreut da ich alle gta teile gespielt habe .die meisten rezensionen haben mir davon abgeraten das game noch vor X mas zu holen wegen den fehlern und crashes die es hat .Außerdem wollte ich wissen ob das spiel auf meinem system gut laufen würde wegen der hohen hardware anforderung  vom prozessor und graka her oder ob da erst ne aufrüstung fällig is.

Dann kann mir einer sagen ob Fallout 3 gut is oder eher nicht
außerdem Mecanaries 2 World in Flames soll ja so ähnlich sein wie GTA aber keine ahnung wie das game is?

Die Ente


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				jasonbourne1988 am 08.12.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich hab mal ne frage sollte ich mir GTA IV jetzt holen oder noch warten wegen den ganzen problemen mit dem Game



weiß einer diesbezüglich, ob GTA4 von einigen shops aus dem regal genommen wurde? hab es weder samstag bei promarkt und WoM gesehen, noch heute bei mediamarkt ^^





> Dann kann mir einer sagen ob Fallout 3 gut is oder eher nicht


 mir gefällt es sehr gut, is halt die frage, was du erwartest


----------



## zeugs8472 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hey ho bekomm GTA4 zu Weihnachten aber eins würde mich schön mal im Vorfeld interesieren. Kann man wieder seine eigene Musik als Radiosender abhören.


----------



## Belgium (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				zeugs8472 am 09.12.2008 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ho bekomm GTA4 zu Weihnachten aber eins würde mich schön mal im Vorfeld interesieren. Kann man wieder seine eigene Musik als Radiosender abhören.


Ja kann man, nur bei mir funzt es nicht, keine Ahnung warum...


----------



## xlNNt (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

OMQ ein Problem weg kommt das nächste GTA speichert meine Grafikeinstellungen nicht !
Habe diesen neuen Nvidia Treiber und 2x 8800 Ultra Superclocked 45%


Was soll ich tun ?













MfG


----------



## Agent (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

SO, dann muss ich wohl auch mal nachhaken 

Mein schöner XPS hat inzwischen auch schon seine Jahre auf dem Buckel und nagt an GTA 

Die schwächste Komponente ist wohl die Grafikkarte:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
2GB DDR2
nVidia GeForce 7900GS

Welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr empfehlen? Sollte sich im 150€ bereich ansiedeln und nicht zu übertrieben für das System sein, sonst bremst wieder einer der anderen Komponenten


----------



## Talchia (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Bei mir hat der Einsatz von CacheBoost Wunder gewirkt, keine Texturprobleme oder Effektfehler mehr. Leider ist das Tool Shareware und läuft nur 30 Tage aber bis dahin kommt ja hoffentlich der Patch der den Speicherhunger reduzieren soll.


----------



## Sandor88 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Talchia am 09.12.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat der Einsatz von CacheBoost Wunder gewirkt, keine Texturprobleme oder Effektfehler mehr. Leider ist das Tool Shareware und läuft nur 30 Tage aber bis dahin kommt ja hoffentlich der Patch der den Speicherhunger reduzieren soll.



Habs mir auch mal gezogen und es bringt garnichts. Was hast du denn alles in dem Programm umgestellt?


----------



## stawacz79 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

hallo,hab grad von securom antwort erhalten,welche mein problem betrifft das ich trotz aktivierter software die prüfung des erscheinungstermins nicht bestehe

Hallo.

Vielen Dank für Ihre E-mail.

Bitte folgen Sie den untenstehenden Anweisungen:

1. Klicken Sie auf "START", und wählen Sie "Ausführen" (Vista Benutzer: halten
Sie die Windows Taste gedrückt und drücke Sie die R Taste).
2. Tippen Sie nun "cmd" (ohne ") ein und drücken Sie anschließend [Enter].
3. Geben Sie folgenden Befehl ein:
rd /s "%APPDATA%\SecuROM"
und drücken Sie [Enter].
4. Beantworten Sie die "J/N" Frage, durch drücken der J Taste und bestätigen
Sie die Eingabe durch drücken der [Enter] Taste


----------



## Tomate1987 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo hoffe mir kann geholfen werden  und zwar....

GTA 4 habe ich nach nur 5 Std und 1 Rechner format c zum laufen gekriegt läft alles wunderbar flüsig  bis dahin jetzt zu meinen Problem:

Ich kann mein Rockstar Social Acca nicht mit meinen Windoof Live acca verlinken sagt immer das er keine ID finden kann habe mir zusätzlich noch ne 2 Emaiadresse angelegt nur für GTA 4 
aber auch die geht leider net. -.- So habe auch 1 Std. gegoogelt aber finde leider keine lösung 
ka warum das net geht oder bin ich zu dumm was ich eigentlich nicht glaube ^^ 

Diese Fehler meldung kommt immer 


A LIVE Gamertag was not found with the current Live ID. Please press the button below to sign out and then sign back in again with a different Live ID.

Für eure Lösungsvorschläge bedanke ich mich schon mal im vorraus 

mfg Tomateeee


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

hast du denn überhaupt ein gamertag erstellt unter deinem live-account? das muss man nämlich (über die website) tun, sofern man live nutzen möchte oder muss.


----------



## Tomate1987 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				HanFred am 09.12.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du denn überhaupt ein gamertag erstellt unter deinem live-account? das muss man nämlich (über die website) tun, sofern man live nutzen möchte oder muss.





wie geht das ? finde da leider keine einstellung zu


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/default.htm


----------



## stawacz79 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

hallöchen,wir haben grad n ganz neues problem beim installieren,,,er bricht jedes mal beim vierten strich der ersten cd ab mit der meldung,,,schwerwiegender fehler,problem bei der featureübertragung,,,,hatt jemand ne ahnung????


----------



## Belgium (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				stawacz79 am 09.12.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> hallöchen,wir haben grad n ganz neues problem beim installieren,,,er bricht jedes mal beim vierten strich der ersten cd ab mit der meldung,,,schwerwiegender fehler,problem bei der featureübertragung,,,,hatt jemand ne ahnung????


Puhh das klingt schon recht übel bei Dir. Is dein Laufwerk in Ordnung oder schonmal an nem anderen PC probiert es zu installieren?


----------



## gamezocker1988 (9. Dezember 2008)

nach 10 minuten haut es mich immer mit dieser meldung raus 


*http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/9632/fehlerrf8.jpg*



was bedeutet das wie behebe ich das, vor tagen habe ich noch nfs undercovergezockt ohne probleme


----------



## TCPip2k (9. Dezember 2008)

gamezocker1988 am 09.12.2008 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> nach 10 minuten haut es mich immer mit dieser meldung raus
> 
> 
> *http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/9632/fehlerrf8.jpg*
> ...




Hmm.. haste auf dem der Patition auf der GTA4 ist noch genug Platz frei?


----------



## Fretschia (9. Dezember 2008)

ich habe bei den Grafikeinstellungen alles so hoch wie möglich gestellt und die Auflösung auf maximum, allerdings warnt man mich dann das dies zu hoch sein und ich die auflösung runterschrauben soll, allerdings läuft das spiel super flüssig ohne auch nur einen mini ruckler..kann ich da trotzdem irgendwas kaputt machen wenn ich die auflösung überdrehe?


----------



## Leertaste (9. Dezember 2008)

Fretschia am 09.12.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich da trotzdem irgendwas kaputt machen wenn ich die auflösung überdrehe?


Nein. Das "Schlimmste" was passieren kann ist ein Absturz oder ein Ruckeln.


----------



## xlNNt (9. Dezember 2008)

OMQ ein Problem weg kommt das nächste GTA speichert meine Grafikeinstellungen nicht !
Habe diesen neuen Nvidia Treiber und 2x 8800 Ultra Superclocked 45%


Was soll ich tun ?







PS: Bitte Antworten hat den Niemand den Fehler Google spuckt nichts aus !





MfG


----------



## Sandor88 (9. Dezember 2008)

So Jungs, mein Problem ist nun gelößt. Ich sag bloß das die Jungs von Rockstar mit Securom nen rießen Fehler begangen haben. Könnt ihr euch erinnern als der Community Patch für Gothic 3 kam in dem die .exe gefixt wurde damit der Kopierschutz umgangen und somit das Kernproblem gelößt werden kann!? Ähnliches sollte hier passieren, allerdings fehlt mir das nötige Know How um dies durchzuführen. Danke für die Hilfe von eurer Seite aus. Ich fang jetzt erstmal neu an und genieße GTA IV!!!


----------



## gamezocker1988 (9. Dezember 2008)

TCPip2k am 09.12.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> gamezocker1988 am 09.12.2008 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja 73,1 gb !
und auf der systempartition hab ich 2,9 gb

müsste also reichen


----------



## Talchia (10. Dezember 2008)

xlNNt am 09.12.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> OMQ ein Problem weg kommt das nächste GTA speichert meine Grafikeinstellungen nicht !
> Habe diesen neuen Nvidia Treiber und 2x 8800 Ultra Superclocked 45%
> Was soll ich tun ?


Bei XP unter
\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Benutzer\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\Settings

Die cfg löschen und dann werden die Einstellungen wieder übernommen, sobald irgendetwas am Grafiktreiber verändert wird muss man den Vorgang wiederholen. Fast könnte man auf den Gedanken kommen das GTA eher Spyware von MS ist als ein Spiel   .


----------



## TCPip2k (10. Dezember 2008)

gamezocker1988 am 09.12.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> TCPip2k am 09.12.2008 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann schreib am besten dem Rockstar-support.


----------



## Tomate1987 (10. Dezember 2008)

TCPip2k am 10.12.2008 05:53 schrieb:
			
		

> gamezocker1988 am 09.12.2008 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe beim Kumpel das Prob gehabt das er ausm Spiel geflogen ist ka warum aber das prob ging weg als wir seine Systempartion aufäumten ich schätze mal das du da min. 4 GB freien Speicher brauchst seitdem ist der fehler weg


----------



## jasonbourne1988 (10. Dezember 2008)

weiß das ich einen doppelpost mach aber ich möchte nur wissen ob die prozessorleistung ausreicht.bei mir


----------



## tavrosffm (10. Dezember 2008)

jasonbourne1988 am 10.12.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß das ich einen doppelpost mach aber ich möchte nur wissen ob die prozessorleistung ausreicht.bei mir



also ich spiele es mit nem athlon 64 4000+ (mit teilweise herben grafikfehlern)
da sollte deiner ausreichen.
soll aber nicht heißen das mein prozessor schuld an den grafikfehlern ist.
habe damit so ziemlich jeden spielenswerten 1st/3rd person shooter / rp (incl. gothic 3 !!!!)
gezockt mit weniger problemen als bei gta4.


----------



## jasonbourne1988 (10. Dezember 2008)

tavrosffm am 10.12.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> jasonbourne1988 am 10.12.2008 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke für die schnelle auskunft


----------



## skaara81 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi, ich habe folgende Komponenten:

AMD Phenom 9850 BE
3 GB MDT Ram
ATI Radeon 4850 Power Color
150 GB Festplatte
WIndows Vista 32bit SP1
ATI Catalyst 8.11

Ich bekomme das spiel zum laufen aber wenn ich das spiel im Hauptmenü starte bekomme ich einen Fehler:

GTA IV: Schwerwiegender Fehler RC-20


Kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein fehler ist? Hoffe auf Hilfe....


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Dezember 2008)

skaara81 am 11.12.2008 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA IV: Schwerwiegender Fehler RC-20


 Zu dem Fehler lässt sich momentan leider nichts finden.

Immerhin hast du eine Fehlermeldung, bei mir sieht es folgendermaßen aus. WinXP x86: Je niedriger die Grafikeinstellungen, desto länger läuft das Spiel, 5 Minuten maximal, danach friert das Spiel ein und überlagert die Windows GUI. Bei hohen Grafikeinstellungen passiert das gleiche nur das ich hinterher meist die Fehlermeldung mit zu wenig RAM bekommen.
Unter Server 2008 x64: Das Spiel fliegt nach dem zweiten Rockstar Logo bevor das Hauptmenü kommt ohne Meldung auf den Desktop.

Commandline Parameter zeigen bei meinem System aus irgend einem Grund keine Wirkung, egal ob über die Verknüpfung oder per txt.


----------



## Atropa (11. Dezember 2008)

Birdy84 am 11.12.2008 01:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin hast du eine Fehlermeldung, bei mir sieht es folgendermaßen aus. WinXP x86: Je niedriger die Grafikeinstellungen, desto länger läuft das Spiel, 5 Minuten maximal, danach friert das Spiel ein und überlagert die Windows GUI. Bei hohen Grafikeinstellungen passiert das gleiche nur das ich hinterher meist die Fehlermeldung mit zu wenig RAM bekommen.



Hast du mal unter den Spiele-Optionen die "Clip-Aufnahme" deaktiviert ? (kann man nur direkt im Spiel und nicht im Startmenü)

Bei mir sah der Fehler ähnlich aus und seit ich die Aufnahme deaktiviert habe, kann ich ohne Probleme spielen, in der Zwischenzeit beinahe vier Stunden.


----------



## chrigu-occ (11. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen Zusammen
Ich habe leider zu diesem Fehler auch nichts gefunden. Ist ein wenig suspekt. Eventuell neu Installation?
Aber du bist wenigstens nicht alleine, ich habe bis heute noch kein einziges Mal das Menu von GTA4 gesehen. Und von "gamen" ist noch überhaupt keine Rede.
Also ich warte sehnlichst auf diesen Patch, der hoffentlich noch vor dem Weekend kommt und auch hält was er verspricht, dass ich endlich gamen kann.
Gruss Chrigu_occ


----------



## GorrestFump (11. Dezember 2008)

chrigu-occ am 11.12.2008 08:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich warte sehnlichst auf diesen Patch, der hoffentlich noch vor dem Weekend kommt und auch hält was er verspricht, dass ich endlich gamen kann.



Gibt's da Neuigkeiten über die Veröffentlichung, dachte der hätte gestern veröffentlicht werden sollen...


----------



## chrigu-occ (11. Dezember 2008)

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wann dieser Patch kommt. Überall steht immer nur in den "nächsten Tagen" sollte er erscheinen. Zudem muss der Patch noch von Windows zertifiziert werden....
Keine Ahnung, wann der Patch erscheint.
Ich hoffe einfach wenn er kommt, dass ich mit meiner ATI-Grafka gamen kann. 
Eventuell weiss noch jemand etwas mehr...
Gruss Chrigu_occ


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Bei mir läufts     GOTT SEI DANK

Stürzt "nur"  unregelmäßig mal ab.....    mit der Fehlermeldung .......kann nicht mehr ausgeführt werden.
Naja ich finds schlimmer das gta kein sli unterstützt....

Daher auch meine Frage:

WIE FUNKTIONIERT DAS MIT DEM ANFÜGEN..... 
and die exe? wie? wo?

Danke bin nich so der bewandetste....


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (11. Dezember 2008)

Sorry das hier meine ich:

Folgende Parameter müssen ergänzt werden:

"-norestrictions" und "-nomemrestrict"

Q6600
8800gtx sli
4GB Ram
asus striker extreme



DANKE schonmal


----------



## HanFred (11. Dezember 2008)

pasigroessenwahn am 11.12.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry das hier meine ich:
> 
> Folgende Parameter müssen ergänzt werden:
> 
> ...


ich besitze das spiel nicht (bzw. nur für PS3), aber grundsätzlich läuft das folgendermassen:
Windows XP:
- rechtsklick auf die verknüpfung
- klick auf "eigenschaften"
Windows Vista:
- Gamebrowser öffnen
- rechtsklick auf die verknüpfung
- klick auf "anpassen"
- klick auf "bearbeiten"

die parameter werden nun in beiden fällen unter "ziel" ans ende angehängt. *nicht innerhalb der gänsefüsschen* sondern dahinter, nach einem leerzeichen. die parameter sollten auch nicht mit gänsefüsschen versehen werden.

beispiel: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Cativo (11. Dezember 2008)

pasigroessenwahn am 11.12.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry das hier meine ich:
> 
> Folgende Parameter müssen ergänzt werden:
> 
> ...


Du kannst zum Beispiel auf Start----> ausführen gehen ( bzw. Tastenkombination Windows Taste+R) dort die GTA IV exe raussuchen und dann eben einach den parameter hinten ranhängen.....dann starten

Oder du modifizierst deine Verknüpfung. dazu rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung/Eigenschaften und dann im Reiter Verknüpfung unter Ziel einfach den parameter anhängen.....
mit Ok bestätigen, dann benutzt er den Parameter immer wenn du die Verknüpfung doppelklickst

(Bei Vista könnte es ein wenig anders aussehen aber das prinzipielle Vorgehen ist das gleiche)

Edith spricht: Da war jemand schneller....und dank Screenshot soger schöner (also das Posting nicht der User   )


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (11. Dezember 2008)

Danke erstmal aber wie ranhängen? umbenennen oder wie... kenn mich da halt nicht aus... sorry und dann beide wörter hintereinander mit minuszeichen ?

ich glaub ich bin zu blöd dafür....


----------



## El_Cativo (11. Dezember 2008)

pasigroessenwahn am 11.12.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal aber wie ranhängen? umbenennen oder wie... kenn mich da halt nicht aus... sorry und dann beide wörter hintereinander mit minuszeichen ?
> 
> ich glaub ich bin zu blöd dafür....


Einfach mit leerzeichen dazwischen hintendranschreiben.....
Schau dir den Screenshot von HanFred im post über meinem an, da siehst du sehr schön wie es aussehen sollte


----------



## HanFred (11. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 11.12.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> und dank Screenshot soger schöner (also das Posting nicht der User   )


darüber kann man streiten. *g* 
ich hab's aber nun wirklich extrem ausführlich beschrieben, da kann man eigentlich gar nichts missverstehen.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (11. Dezember 2008)

Jo kapiert danke


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (11. Dezember 2008)

habs jetzt bei vista über eigenschaften gemacht weil anpassen gabs da nicht....
bringt nichts kann trotzdem nicht höher einstellen...


----------



## HanFred (11. Dezember 2008)

pasigroessenwahn am 11.12.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> habs jetzt bei vista über eigenschaften gemacht weil anpassen gabs da nicht....


das war nur auf verknüpfungen bezogen, sie sich selbständig in den spielebrowser eintragen. bei normalen verknüpfungen verhält es sich genau gleich wie unter XP.

das spiel habe ich wie  gesagt nicht, kann dir also auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## O2Pumpe (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
habe das Problem das ich beim Intro immer auf dem Desktop lande.
Nach den 1sten 3 Figuren wird ja der Spielstand bzw Spilewelt geladen.
Genau da stürzt es immer ab.
Habe es schon mal spielen dürfen für kurze Zeit aber nachdem sich das Game beim Server Connect  im MP aufgehangen hat geht nix mehr,naja ins Menu komm ich noch aber wie oben beschrieben halt nicht ins Game.

Hab im übrigen die Config so:
"F:\GTA4\Grand Theft Auto IV\LaunchGTAIV.exe" -nomemrestrict -norestrictions -width=1024 -height=768 -renderquality=2 -texturequality=1 -viewdistance=70 -detailquality=70

Mal nur mit "-nomemrestrict -norestrictions" probiert klappt auch nicht

Graka 8800GTS 640MB

Ist ja wohl n Witz der Release,wo bleibt der Patch


----------



## Talchia (11. Dezember 2008)

von der englishen PCGH, benchmarktest mit 13 Prozessoren , Quadcore und GTX280 schafft ganze 38 FPS    . Sichtweite 50 ist zwar doppelt so hoch wie auf ner Konsole aber was bringst wenn das alles ohne AA/AF wie Grütze aussieht   . Da kann man soviel patchen wie man will das Spiel ist technisch gesehen eine Katastrophe.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (11. Dezember 2008)

Talchia am 11.12.2008 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> von der englishen PCGH, benchmarktest mit 13 Prozessoren , Quadcore und GTX280 schafft ganze 38 FPS    . Sichtweite 50 ist zwar doppelt so hoch wie auf ner Konsole aber was bringst wenn das alles ohne AA/AF wie Grütze aussieht   . Da kann man soviel patchen wie man will das Spiel ist technisch gesehen eine Katastrophe.



Hört hört
 Also bei mir läufts jetzt so:

1440x900
alles auf höchste ausser die sichtdistanz /das mit den details in weiter ferne) die ist auf 30

habe 20-27 fps in Gebäuden 30-35 (getestet mit fraps)

mit dem tollen nvidia gta4 beta treiber 180.84 oder so hatte ich nur  10-17 fps
hab jetzt wieder den 180.48 drauf..... Läuft besser auch weniger abstürze...

Im sli menü ist alles auf volle power gestellt und alternatives bild rendering 1 auf einzel display leitungs modus und physx an

Hat es jemand so ähnlich? wenn es bei anderen genauso läuft bin ich zufrieden...

Intel Q 6600
Asus Striker Extreme
2 mal 8800gtx im sli
4 GB ddr 800
nichts übertaktet


----------



## Arhey (11. Dezember 2008)

An alle die das Problem mit der Verknüpfung haben.

Erstellt commandline.txt im GTA 4 Ordner und packt alle Parameter da rein.
Die Parameter werden dann beim Start des Spiels geladen.


Bei mir ging das Spiel eine Woche und auf einmal hab ich wieder keine Texturen


----------



## TIGER1 (11. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir stürtzt das Spiel leider schon beim Start ab. Kommt dann die Fehlermeldung GTA 4 muss beendet werden.
Die Fehlermeldung ist mir zwar schon länger bekannt, doch habe ich jetzt gehofft das es vielleicht schon eine Lösung dafür gibt.
Falls nicht muss ich wohl auf den Patch warten. 


Intel Duo 8400
ATI Radeon 4850
4 GB Ram
Vista 64 Bit

Habe den neusten Grafikkartentreiber auch drauf, den 8.12


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (11. Dezember 2008)

TIGER1 am 11.12.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir stürtzt das Spiel leider schon beim Start ab. Kommt dann die Fehlermeldung GTA 4 muss beendet werden.
> Die Fehlermeldung ist mir zwar schon länger bekannt, doch habe ich jetzt gehofft das es vielleicht schon eine Lösung dafür gibt.
> Falls nicht muss ich wohl auf den Patch warten.
> 
> ...



Lösung die scheinbar gut funktioniert ist das Programm CPU Control laden... ist ganz klein und ganz schnell runtergeladen und drauf, ungefährlich und leicht zu bedienen:
http://www.heise.de/software/download/cpu_control/41349
vor dem Spielstart rechts bei "Programm" CPU 1 einzustellen und wenn du im Menü bist  zu minimieren und wieder auf "manuell" zu stellen. So geht es bei mir einwandfrei.
Probier es aus.


----------



## Belgium (11. Dezember 2008)

Böh ich dachte heute lese ich vielleicht die News "Patch zu GTA 4 erschienen" aber nein, man "testet" noch


----------



## xlNNt (11. Dezember 2008)

Habe keinen Settings Ordner habe Vista kann mir wer Hilfen bitte es ist wichtig siehe Seite 32 Mein Post und von dem Beantworter
















MfG xlNNt__


----------



## RCP (11. Dezember 2008)

Habe seit gestern eine neue Grafikkarte drinnen, kann das Spiel jetzt zwar auf hoch spielen, doch es bleibt immer bei maxmial 15 fps, egal ob ich Details und Texturen auf Hoch oder Mittel stelle und die Auflösung veränderte. 

Gainward HD4870 1024
AMD Atholon X2 4600+
2048 DDR-400 RAM
Win XP Prof. SP3

Mit meiner alten Karte (X1950XTX 256) lief es auch immer bis 15fps, allerdings nur mit niedriger Auflösung und Details. Bremst mein restliches System die Karte so aus oder liegt es am allgemeinem Problem mit Ati Karten bei GTA4?


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (11. Dezember 2008)

RCP am 11.12.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe seit gestern eine neue Grafikkarte drinnen, kann das Spiel jetzt zwar auf hoch spielen, doch es bleibt immer bei maxmial 15 fps, egal ob ich Details und Texturen auf Hoch oder Mittel stelle und die Auflösung veränderte.
> 
> Gainward HD4870 1024
> AMD Atholon X2 4600+
> ...



Nein definitiv ist die CPU schuld. Ich habe eine Ati 4850 also nicht so gut wie deine und spiele alles auf hoch mit max sicht, aber eben einem Quad Core.. X2 4200 ist ja die minimalgrenze und GTA ist sehr CPU lastig, hoffentlich bekommst du mit dem Patch noch ein bisschen performance  ansonsten neue CPU rinne.. hast du noch DDR 1 Speicher?


----------



## RCP (11. Dezember 2008)

HorrorEnte89 am 11.12.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> RCP am 11.12.2008 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja leider noch DDR1, des ist ja alles dann der teure Spaß weil ich müsste mir gleich ein neues Board mit anderem Sockel, Prozessor und Ram holen.


----------



## TIGER1 (11. Dezember 2008)

HorrorEnte89 am 11.12.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> TIGER1 am 11.12.2008 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok also das Spiel kann ich jetzt starten, das problem ist nur, einmal läuft es wirklich richtig flüssig und ein anderes mal ist es absolut unmöglich zu spielen......


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (11. Dezember 2008)

TIGER1 am 11.12.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> HorrorEnte89 am 11.12.2008 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm darfst nicht vergessen die sicher zu stellen, das die GTA 4 exe im spiel wieder 2 cores benuzt.. da muss dann hinter gta4.exe so aussehen : "11" ... ich kenn das mit dem richtig unspielbarem nur wenn ich vergesse, die cores wieder dazuzuschalten..


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (11. Dezember 2008)

RCP am 11.12.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> HorrorEnte89 am 11.12.2008 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja eine ordentliche konfiguration mit AMD würde dich sicher nochmal 230 euro kosten.. wunder mich nur, dass es AM2 boards gibt die noch DDR1 nehmen  wusste ich gar nicht


----------



## TIGER1 (11. Dezember 2008)

HorrorEnte89 am 11.12.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> TIGER1 am 11.12.2008 16:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie meinst du das mit 11?
Wenn ich dieses Programm aufhabe und auf CPU 1 stelle und dann das Spiel starte, gehe ich dann ja wieder mit Alt Tab raus um wieder auf Automatik zu stellen. Jedoch sehe ich dann keine GTA 4 exe in dem Programm aufgeführt.
Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (11. Dezember 2008)

Hab jetzt mal meine anderen spiele getestet...


ich spiele far cry2 in 1440x900 mit alles auf maximal in mindestens!!! (und das heißt wenn die welt inflammen steht) 49 fps 
bei crysis alles aufs höchste (auch bei eingefrorener welt) mind 19fps
gta4 alles aufs höchte außer fernsichtsdetailscheiß (weil nicht einstellbar) min20fps-35fpsmax
cod4 alles hoch mind über 60fps
World in conflict alles hoch mind 37fps
Brothers in Arms Hells Highway alles hoch min 54fps
HL2 CS DoD source zeigt er nicht mehr an zu viele


DIESE SCH... ENTWICKLER HABEN MIST GEBAUT GANZ EINFACH 
richtig flüssig mit alles auf volle pulle läufts halt nur mit dem teuersten intel CPU
und der Teuersten nvidia GraKa Punkt!!! ist halt beschissen aber erstmal können wir da wohl nichts dran drehen. (bis der Patch da is dann geht das ganze geheule von vorne los)    

Also kauft euch neue Hardware oder wartet auf den Patch der euch warscheinlich eh nichts bringt wenn ihr ne nvidia habt... scheiße echt  als zocker wird man nur verarscht...... wir sind ja alles nur milchkühe.... hätte ich mal left 4 dead oder cod 5 gekauft...
musste ich mal loswerden  SRY


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (11. Dezember 2008)

TIGER1 am 11.12.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> HorrorEnte89 am 11.12.2008 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich das Programm anhabe steht bei mir links in der Liste mit Prozessen unter Prozessname GTA4.exe (unter "CPU" steht dann bei mir für jeden core der eingestellt ist eine "1" macht bei 4 kernen: "1111") .. stell mal auf "manuell" statt "automatik" ... automatik geht bei mir auch nicht... oder schau nochmal auf Seite 7 oder 8 in diesem Thread, da ist das auch nochmal erklärt glaube ich


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (11. Dezember 2008)

pasigroessenwahn am 11.12.2008 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt mal meine anderen spiele getestet...
> 
> bei crysis alles aufs höchste (auch bei eingefrorener welt) mind 19fps
> gta4 alles aufs höchte außer fernsichtsdetailscheiß (weil nicht einstellbar) min20fps-35fpsmax
> ...


Also ich hab AMD Phenom und ATi 4850 .. zusammen 300 Euro.. nicht so besonders teuer und spiel auf max, alles max... 
Ausserdem ist doch der Vergleich mit Crysis okay!? 19 bei eingefroren ist gut auf max. Und GTA ist halt hardware hungrig wegen der großen welt. Natürlich ist es noch nicht top konfiguriert aber so ganz versteh ich deinen ärger nicht...


----------



## Jakul (11. Dezember 2008)

brauch mal hilfe:

Bei mir lief GTA egtl immer (recht) flüssig, auch wenn öfters ruckler (besonders bei befahrenen straßen) nicht mangelware waren.

Doch nun bin ich bei der Mission ruff rider und sobald ich diese mission annehmen, gibt es alle 3sek einen megaruckler... und ich als ich während der mission ein auto zum explodieren gebracht habe, ist das psiel sogar ganz abgestürzt, was es bisher noch NIE ingame ist.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Dezember 2008)

Atropa am 11.12.2008 07:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du mal unter den Spiele-Optionen die "Clip-Aufnahme" deaktiviert ? (kann man nur direkt im Spiel und nicht im Startmenü)
> 
> Bei mir sah der Fehler ähnlich aus und seit ich die Aufnahme deaktiviert habe, kann ich ohne Probleme spielen, in der Zwischenzeit beinahe vier Stunden.


 "Clip-Aufnahme" ist bereits aus. Ich werde es mal ohne die Einträge /3GB und /userva=2600 in der Boot.ini versuchen...


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (11. Dezember 2008)

HorrorEnte89 am 11.12.2008 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> pasigroessenwahn am 11.12.2008 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja crysis sieht dabei auch noch hammergeil aus nicht so eklige kanten und so. außerdem ist es ne schweinerei ein game rauzubringen, heutzutage , das kein sli unterstützt...
300€??????????????
wenn das spiel mit nem 500€  rechner auf alles max richtig liefe hätte hier wohl kaum jemand geschrieben...
und auf meinem system müsste es halt besser laufen und auf anderen die noch bessere haben auch... 
und das meine ich immer schön die anforderungen hoch halten damit wir trottel uns auch jedes jahr neue hardware kaufen müssen.... ist doch scheiße oder nicht?
far cry 2 hat sich da ne ecke besser präsentiert ,left 4 dead und crysis warhead auch....
und die grafik haut einen wirklich nicht um... oder?


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Dezember 2008)

Birdy84 am 11.12.2008 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 11.12.2008 07:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG! Das ist das Problem!!! Dennoch übernimmt GTA keine Start-Parameter.


----------



## O2Pumpe (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
habe das Problem das ich beim Intro immer auf dem Desktop lande.
Nach den 1sten 3 Figuren wird ja der Spielstand bzw Spielwelt geladen.
Genau da stürzt es immer ab.
Habe es schon mal spielen dürfen für kurze Zeit aber nachdem sich das Game beim Server Connect im MP aufgehangen hat geht nix mehr,naja ins Menu komm ich noch aber wie oben beschrieben halt nicht ins Game.

Hab im übrigen diese Config :
"F:\GTA4\Grand Theft Auto IV\LaunchGTAIV.exe" -nomemrestrict -norestrictions -width=1024 -height=768 -renderquality=2 -texturequality=1 -viewdistance=70 -detailquality=70

Mal nur mit "-nomemrestrict -norestrictions" probiert klappt auch nicht

Graka 8800GTS 640MB

Ist ja wohl n Witz der Release,wo bleibt der Patch


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (12. Dezember 2008)

Schaut euch das mal an:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rK9qjt0ykB4

    Traurig


----------



## Viron83 (12. Dezember 2008)

O2Pumpe am 12.12.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe das Problem das ich beim Intro immer auf dem Desktop lande.
> Nach den 1sten 3 Figuren wird ja der Spielstand bzw Spielwelt geladen.
> Genau da stürzt es immer ab.
> ...




Häng da nochmal   -windowed   dran! Dann sollte es starten!


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (12. Dezember 2008)

pasigroessenwahn am 11.12.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> HorrorEnte89 am 11.12.2008 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wiederspruch . Ich habe mir mein komplettes System jetzt seit 3 jahren das erste mal aufgerüstet für 420 €. Vorher konnte ich Crysis auf Mittel spielen, auch das System vorher kostete damals 400 euro. Da ich meinen PC auch sonst viel nutze kommt für mich die vermeintlich billiger Konsole auch nicht in Frage. So und mit meinem System jetzt läuft praktisch das neuste Spiel auf max Det. absolut flüssig. Bin also sehr zufrieden damit, mir alle 3 jahre mal den Rechner aufzumotzen. 
Das Crysis augenscheinlich hübschere Spiele sind ist für mich kein Kriterium weil sie nur bedingt, (bzw. Far Cry 2 gar keinen) Spaß machen. 
Naja ist eigentlich auch alles Geschmackssache. Natürlich muss unbedingt noch an GTA gearbeitet werden aber mir macht es jetzt schon riesen Spaß.


----------



## O2Pumpe (12. Dezember 2008)

Viron83 am 12.12.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> O2Pumpe am 12.12.2008 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ne funktioniert auch nicht.
Hab dann n Intro Loop und irgendwann n exe Fehler.
Habs doch vorher auch in Fullscreen gezockt.


----------



## ChristophKringel (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich zwar spielen kann, es aber nach ca 20-30 Minuten abstürzt, da die GTA exe angeblich nicht mehr funktioniert. Hat das jemand von euch auch?

Mein System: 
Vista SP 1         32 MB
Pentium Intel core quad q6700 @2,66GHz
4 GB DDR2 Ram
nVidia GTX 260
ASUS P5N-D SLI 750i

Es erfüllt alle Anforderungen und trotzdem stürzt es immer wieder ab.


----------



## noname2k (12. Dezember 2008)

Hat für mich vielleicht jemand noch einen Tipp?

Hier erstmal mein System:
AMD X2 6400+
2048 MB DDR2-800 RAM
Nvidia 9800GTX+ (180.84)
Windows XP Pro SP3

Hab das Spiel auf mittel gestellt, die Regler sind auch im mittleren Bereich und es läuft wirklich gut. Das Problem ist aber, spiele ich mit beiden Prozessorkernen, stürzt das Spiel nach spätestens 30 Minuten ab. Um eine längere Zeit spielen zu können muss ich den 2. Kern abschalten und die GTA4.exe auf einem Kern laufen lassen. Es stürzt dadurch nicht mehr ab aber dafür kommen natürlich öfters mal ruckler, läuft halt nicht mehr butterweich bei schnellen Fahrten, Schusswechsel etc.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee was ich machen könnte?


----------



## buehlsen (12. Dezember 2008)

jedes mal wenn ich social club starte und egal ob ich auf login überspringen oder einloggen drück, kommt immer diese fehlermeldung

http://www.bilder-hochlad...

was könnten das für schwere fehler sein?
ich hab alles bei der installation beachtet und hab mich überall angemeldet.
und wenn ich mich dem support auseinandersetze komm ich auch nicht weiter

vllt liegt es ja an meinem system:
3gb ram
nvidia geforce 8600m gt
dual core 2.0ghz
der laptop stammt aus der serie: dell vostro 1700


ich bitte im hilfe


----------



## Belgium (12. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne blöde Frage, öhmm soll Patch vorziehn oder es mit nem Crack versuchen, laut einige Aussagen, irgendwo hier und dort, ja soll es auch was positives bewirken?? Jaja ich weiss, sooo ein Gedanke is böseeee, aber wenn dat nicht irgendwann mal was wird dem Patch würd ich das so mal ausprobieren. (falls der Crack überhaupt Vorteile bringt...)


----------



## Eagle05 (12. Dezember 2008)

noname2k am 12.12.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat für mich vielleicht jemand noch einen Tipp?
> 
> Hier erstmal mein System:
> AMD X2 6400+
> ...




das problem haben viele. das scheint ein problem mit den amd dual cores zu sein. ich habe das selbe problem. allerdings habe ich mir vorhin auf tipp eines kumpels den AMD Dual-Core Optimizer Version 1.1.4 runtergeladen, und jetzt läuft es auf einmal. ich habe vorhin 2x fast 1 stunde am stück gespielt und es gab keine abstürze, normal kamen die nach 10 minuten.spätestens nach 20. kannst es ja mal ausprobieren. vllt war es bei mir auch nur krasser zufall. allerdings musst du dann mit cpu control mit einem kern starten und dann im hauptmenü, ich mache es immer, wenn ich auf laden gehe und ich mich dann einloggen muss, mit alt +tab raus und den 2ten dazuschalten. 

den download findest du hier http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_13118,00.html

hoffe, dass dir das hilft


----------



## tavrosffm (12. Dezember 2008)

hat jemand nen tipp für mein problem beim laden der spielstände?
das spiel speichert zwar immer schön über autosafe oder der wohnung nur kann ich nicht manuell laden wenn ich mal eine mission von vorne beginnen will.
da lädt der sich nen wolf und es hilft nur ein neustart des pcs.
ich spiele im offline modus (bin nicht in rsc eingeloggt aber im intro wird mir für gfwl "eingeloggt angezeigt weil wohl beide accounts verlinkt sind) aber das laden des letzten spielstandes klappt ja auch bei neustart des games nur eben nicht aus dem spiel heraus.

wo bleibt der fu..ing patch verflucht.......wir haben wochenende und ich hab gerade nichts zu tun.  @ rockstar


----------



## noname2k (13. Dezember 2008)

Eagle05 am 12.12.2008 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> noname2k am 12.12.2008 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Hab das Programm mal runtergeladen und ausgeführt. Ist es normal das nichts weiteres passiert oder mache ich was falsch?


----------



## TIGER1 (13. Dezember 2008)

Belgium am 12.12.2008 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne blöde Frage, öhmm soll Patch vorziehn oder es mit nem Crack versuchen, laut einige Aussagen, irgendwo hier und dort, ja soll es auch was positives bewirken?? Jaja ich weiss, sooo ein Gedanke is böseeee, aber wenn dat nicht irgendwann mal was wird dem Patch würd ich das so mal ausprobieren. (falls der Crack überhaupt Vorteile bringt...)



Das Spiel läuft danach wirklich besser.


----------



## The-Marv (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wir haben schon 2 Uhr und bin noch immer am Verzweifeln.
Habe mir GTA 4 Gestern bei Saturn gekauft und installiert.
Alles gut, ausser das ich nicht Online spielen kann.
Habe alles versucht, es klappt einfach nicht.
Ich könnte jetzt vor wut ausrasten weil man einfach Machtlos ist. 

Im Spiel selber kann ich mich nicht bei Games for Windows einloggen, da kommt immer die selbe Scheisse. (sorry)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hat das zu bedeuten?
Was kann man da machen?
Hat das Jemand auch?
Wer spielt online?
Wie habt ihr es gemacht?

Habe mich bei Games for Windows angemeldet und bei Social Club.

Was muss ich machen Leute?
Bin am verzweifeln.

Spiel laüft bei mir super, ohne Grafikfehler oder ruckeln.
Kann auch Speichern wenn ich im OFFlinemodus angemeldet bin.
Ausser Multiplayer geht nicht.

Es muss doch irgendwie gehen.

Mein System
Windows XP SP 3,MBX775 Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3, Intel Core Duo E8400 2x 3GHz,4 GB RAM
Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX+,1000 GB Festplatte
24 Zoll Full HD Monitor,Samsung 2493HM 

Ich hoffe das ich hier Morgen paar saftige Antworten vorfinde.
Danke im voraus .

Guten Nacht !


----------



## Eagle05 (13. Dezember 2008)

noname2k am 13.12.2008 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Eagle05 am 12.12.2008 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist normal


----------



## Arkadier (13. Dezember 2008)

Eagle05 am 12.12.2008 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> noname2k am 12.12.2008 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab da jetzt auch mal geschaut, denn ich kann auch maximal nur 50 Minuten Spielen ohne das das System nen totalcrash erlebt.

System:

AMD Phenom Quad Core
Geforce 9600GT mit 1024 MB
WIn XP
3200 Ram

Wenn ich die Cores abschalte wird die Preformance logischerweise immer schlechter, aber auf einem Core crashed das Game nimmer sobald ich Cores hinzu nehme .... und tschüß!!!

Scheint ja also an den Cores zu liegen das GTA da nicht mitkommt und dann abschmiert..

Kann ich das Optimizer Tool für dual Cores auch für die Quad Cores einsetzen? Denn bei AMD find ich keine Stabi Progs für nen Quadcore.

So und jetzt noch fluchen... ich find absolut daneben das ein Spiel am 3.12. rauskommt und heute der 13.12. ist und noch kein Patch weit und breit, alter was sind das für spakken


----------



## Eagle05 (13. Dezember 2008)

Arkadier am 13.12.2008 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Eagle05 am 12.12.2008 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der patch ist doch da, und mit diesem ist mein problem mit den cores behoben. ich brauch kein cpu controll und kein dual optimizer mehr, ich kann es direkt mit allen cores starten, es crasht nicht mehr


----------



## j0ch3n (13. Dezember 2008)

Hey Leutz,

hab den patch jetzt installiert und die Performance is jetzt auch super aber plötzlich dreht sich die Kamera wie wild in der gegend rum und ist nur schwer zu kontrollieren!!!??

Kann mir jmd schnell helfen?

j0ch3n


----------



## Fretschia (13. Dezember 2008)

HanFred am 11.12.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> pasigroessenwahn am 11.12.2008 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe das eigentlich genauso gemacht und das spiel startet auch weiterhin einwandfrei aber es ist alles beim alten geblieben und ich kann zB. Texturdetails nicht auf max drehen..jemand ne idee worans liegt?


----------



## j0ch3n (13. Dezember 2008)

j0ch3n am 13.12.2008 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leutz,
> 
> hab den patch jetzt installiert und die Performance is jetzt auch super aber plötzlich dreht sich die Kamera wie wild in der gegend rum und ist nur schwer zu kontrollieren!!!??
> 
> ...



Ok ...einfach das Gamepad austecken......^^


----------



## Falloutgirl (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute , 

Also bei mir läuft das Spiel einwandfrei. Habe auch habe selten Lags. Habe häufiger Gfx Fehler das die Straße mal für ne Sekunde ein bisl anders gepixelt ist aber sonst,alles klar. Sehr umständlich und unerwartet chaotische Veröffendlichung. Man muß unnötig viel patchen und runterladen. Das Spiel ist warscheinlich eher nur für die Console gedacht.
   Ebenso wie das fahren um Kurven, total dämlich gemacht das man mit der man sie Sicht manuell verändern muß.
   Online spielen ist gar nicht erst möglich. Was das für ein scheiss ist würde ich gerne mal Wissen.
   mein System : Amd 6400 x2 
                              ati2900xt 1gigaRam  
                              etc

 Habs mir gekauft um online damit zu spielen, was für ein Betrug.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2008)

Falloutgirl am 13.12.2008 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute ,
> 
> Also bei mir läuft das Spiel einwandfrei. Habe auch habe selten Lags. Habe häufiger Gfx Fehler das die Straße mal für ne Sekunde ein bisl anders gepixelt ist aber sonst,alles klar. Sehr umständlich und unerwartet chaotische Veröffendlichung. Man muß unnötig viel patchen und runterladen. Das Spiel ist warscheinlich eher nur für die Console gedacht.
> Ebenso wie das fahren um Kurven, total dämlich gemacht das man mit der man sie Sicht manuell verändern muß.
> ...



Was passiert denn, wenn du online spielen willst? Schmeißt es dich auf den Desktop zurück, kommt irgendeine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (13. Dezember 2008)

HorrorEnte89 am 12.12.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> pasigroessenwahn am 11.12.2008 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dArK-3Volution (13. Dezember 2008)

so kann bitte nochma wer ne zusammenfassung geben... nach ner windows neuinstallation, 3 installationen von gta und jetzt dem patch läuft es so halbwegs, aber anscheind mit nicht all zu vielen frames =( ruckelt wie sau.
Welcher Grafiktreiber ist jetzt am besten ( derzeit: 175.19 )
Welche Grakikeinstellungen?

mein system:
AMD X2 5000+
8800 Gt 1024 MB
2 GB Ram

fixe hilfe wär kuhl


----------



## tavrosffm (13. Dezember 2008)

dArK-3Volution am 13.12.2008 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> so kann bitte nochma wer ne zusammenfassung geben... nach ner windows neuinstallation, 3 installationen von gta und jetzt dem patch läuft es so halbwegs, aber anscheind mit nicht all zu vielen frames =( ruckelt wie sau.
> Welcher Grafiktreiber ist jetzt am besten ( derzeit: 175.19 )
> Welche Grakikeinstellungen?
> 
> ...



ich benutze den beta nvidia 180.8x die aktuelle die hier so oft und überall erwähnt wird.
neuen patch saugen und spielen.
mit meiner 7950gt und dem a64 4000+ ist bei mir so ziemlich alles auf mittel gesetzt bis auf die schatten.

hab leider immer noch probleme beim laden von spielständen aus laufendem spiel heraus.
geht die kacke etwa nur wenn ich online bin oder wie?
bei nem offline spiel lädt er stundenlang und nichts passiert.


----------



## Falloutgirl (13. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir kommt keine Fehlermeldung sondern , ich geh ins Game . bin angemeldet bei Games LIVE u. SOzialclub und geh dann aufs Handys und probiere ins Netz zu kommen aber...ich bekomme immer die Nachricht das ich mich mit Live verbinden muss ....bin aber mit Live verbunden ....könnte sonst ja nicht speichern ...is irgendwie komisch


----------



## Cadaverous (13. Dezember 2008)

Falloutgirl am 13.12.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir kommt keine Fehlermeldung sondern , ich geh ins Game . bin angemeldet bei Games LIVE u. SOzialclub und geh dann aufs Handys und probiere ins Netz zu kommen aber...ich bekomme immer die Nachricht das ich mich mit Live verbinden muss ....bin aber mit Live verbunden ....könnte sonst ja nicht speichern ...is irgendwie komisch



das hatte ich heute auch. du musst auf pos1 drücken und gibt es irgendwo bei einstellungen "mit windows live verbinden" oder so ähnlich. auf jedenfall wenn du darauf klickst wird das spiel minimiert und die weinlive seite öffnet sich im IE. Danach kannst du das Spiel wieder groß machen. Bei mir war dann im Game noch ein Fenster wo ich meine ID und PW angeben musste. Dann gings.


----------



## shodanxerxes (14. Dezember 2008)

hi, 

hoffe es ist  noch nicht erwähnt worden. 
hat eigentlich noch wer außer mir das nervige problem mit dem sound? 
Ich meine das dauerende knacksen, eiern und rauschen. Der Sound ist so, und damit auch das Spiel selbst, ungenießbar. 

hab schon im netz einige lösungsansätze gelesen bezüglich des Realtek onboard-sounds, aber das problem gibt es nicht nur da, wie ich aus eigener erfahrung weiß, da ich nen soundblaster audigy 2 zs drin hab. bei anderen spielen passt alles bestens mit dem sound. 

also, hat wer das gleiche problem und wenn ja, wie konnte es gelößt werden? wäre nett, wenn mir da wer weiterhelfen könnte. hab heute schon den ganzen verfluchten tag gebraucht, um diese halbfertige imitation eines spiels lauffähig zu bekommen, jetzt will ich es endlich mal wenigstens ein bisschen spielen...

-shodanxerxes


----------



## Piccolo676 (14. Dezember 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen.

ich würde gerne wissen, ob es mit meinem Rechner überhaupt TECHNISCH möglich ist das Spiel zu spielen. Angaben mit wievielen FPS oder auf welchen Details sind absolut unerheblich, mir gehts nur darum ob z.B. alle Befehlsfunktionen oder shader oder was auch immer vorhanden sind.

CPU : Atholon 64 4000+
GPU : Geforce 6800 128MB
RAM : 2GB DDR400
OS : WinXP SP2, alle Updates außer SP3

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## tavrosffm (14. Dezember 2008)

Piccolo676 am 14.12.2008 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag zusammen.
> 
> ich würde gerne wissen, ob es mit meinem Rechner überhaupt TECHNISCH möglich ist das Spiel zu spielen. Angaben mit wievielen FPS oder auf welchen Details sind absolut unerheblich, mir gehts nur darum ob z.B. alle Befehlsfunktionen oder shader oder was auch immer vorhanden sind.
> 
> ...



ich habe den gleichen prozessor allerdings eine 7950gt/512mb.
wenn man´s  mit den grafikeinstellungen nicht übertreibt läuft es fast ruckelfrei und sieht immer noch gut aus.
angeblich gibt es ohne sp3 probleme.solltest du vielleicht mal updaten.

hat jemand eine lösung zu meinem problem welches ich vorher beschrieben habe.
beim laden von spielständen und beendes des spiels lädt das unendlich lange und nichts passiert.da hilft dann nur ein reset des rechners.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

Piccolo676 am 14.12.2008 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag zusammen.
> 
> ich würde gerne wissen, ob es mit meinem Rechner überhaupt TECHNISCH möglich ist das Spiel zu spielen. Angaben mit wievielen FPS oder auf welchen Details sind absolut unerheblich, mir gehts nur darum ob z.B. alle Befehlsfunktionen oder shader oder was auch immer vorhanden sind.
> 
> ...




also mit der grafikkarte auf keinen fall,du hast nur 128 mb videoram,dann brauchst du servicepack 3,und dein prozzi is auch n bischen schwach auf der brust


----------



## Piccolo676 (14. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 14.12.2008 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 14.12.2008 09:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok. danke für eure Antworten. 
sind die Probleme , die es mit SP3 gab schon beseitigt ? hatte nur gelesen, dass empfohlen wurde es vorerst nicht zu installieren, aber hab das nicht weiter verfolgt.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

Piccolo676 am 14.12.2008 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 14.12.2008 09:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hab das jetzt schon ne ganze weile drauf und null probleme damit,,kannste ruhig drauf machen


----------



## tavrosffm (14. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 14.12.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hab das jetzt schon ne ganze weile drauf und null probleme damit,,kannste ruhig drauf machen



ebenso


----------



## Falloutgirl (14. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir hats nur am ServicePack3 gelegen. Habs nochmal neu runtergeladen installiert und es geht ...endlich kann ich online zocken. Juhuhu
  Jetzt läuftz


----------



## Maggette88 (14. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hoffe mir kann jmd helfen: Ich habe alle Anmeldungen usw. gemacht, aber wenn ich das Spiel starten will dann kommt für einige Sekunden der Bildschirm mit den Firmendaten usw. und dann gleich der Absturz, GTA 4 funktioniert nicht mehr usw. Was soll ich machen?

Config: Intel Core2 Duo 6600 2,4 Ghz
Windows Vista 32 bit Home Premium
4 GB Ram
Geforce 8800 GTX
service pack 1


----------



## Karamanga (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

nach der Installation habe ich erhebliche Probleme mit dem Sound.
Ohne Patch hatte ich diese Probleme definitiv nicht.

Ich spiele mit folgenden Einstellungen:
Auflösung: 1280x768
Texturen: niedrig
Render: mittel
Sichtweite: 20
Details: 12
Verkehr: 3
Schatten: 0


Mein Sound-Problem äußert sich so:
Zuerst läuft das Spiel noch einwandfrei.
D.h. es läuft auf meinem PC einigermaßen flüssig (ca.18-25 fps) und auch beim Sound gibt es keine Probleme.
Dann (nach einer gewissen Zeit -> ca. 25-35 min.) fängt das Spiel derbe an zu ruckeln.
Soweit kannte ich das auch schon von vorher (bevor ich den Patch installiert habe).
Jetzt kommt aber hinzu, dass auch der Sound verrückt spielt.

*Konkret:Sämtliche Geräusche / Sounds werden in einer Endlosschleife abgespielt. Die Sounds beginnen sich dabei natürlich zu überlagen, was in einem ohrenbetäubenden Gequitsche, Gefiepe und letztendlich einem lauten Rauschen endet.*

Habe bereits meine Sound-Treiber gecheckt.
Die Version 6.0.1.6293 vom 16.09.2008 entspricht lt. Check durch Windows dem aktuellsten Stand.
Habe aber trotzdem noch einmal den neuen HD-Treiber "Vista_R210" vom 02.12.2008 installiert -> hat aber auch nix gebracht.
Ich behaupte mal, dass ich auch sonst mein System auf dem laufen habe (nur aktuelle Treiber usw.).
Als Viren-Software verwende ich Kaspersky Version 8.0.0.357.
Ein abstellen der Sicherheits-Software (Firewall / Virenscanner) bringt keine Verbesserung.

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass es sich hierbei um einen Fehler im Zusammenhang mit dem Speicher-Überlauf handelt.
Mein System hat ja "nur" 2GB Ram und meine Vista-Installation verbraucht davon selbst schon ca. 800MB.
Für GTA bleiben damit max. 1,2 GB übrig (was ja nach Beobachtung vieler zu wenig zu sein scheint).
Dass sich dies mit Patch nun auch durch Sound-Probleme äußert, ist natürlich äußerst ärgerlich.


*FRAGE AN EUCH: Wer hat das selbe Problem / kann helfen / weiß eine Lösung?*


Ansonsten kann ich vom Patch bestätigen, dass das Spiel nun ohne Probleme startet, meine Einstellungen übernommen und gemerkt werden und auch mein Controller (Logitech-Rumble-Pad) einwandfrei funktioniert. Die Performance ist allerdings leider immer noch unbefriedigend.


Mein System:
- CPU: AMD Opteron 185 2x2,6Ghz. @ 2,9Ghz.
- RAM: 2x 1024MB Corsair DDR400
- Mainboard: ASUS A8N-SLI Premium
- Grafikkarte: XFX 7900GTX 512MB
- Soundchip: Realtek ALC850 (onboard)
- Windows Vista32 inkl. SP1 + NetFrame 3.5 + nvidia-Treiber 180.84 rev.3

*UPDATE:*
Hatte irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es an einem angeschlossenen Gamepad liegen könnte.
Habe deshalb mal mein Gamepad abgemacht -> ohne Erfolg -> Soundbug noch immer vorhanden. Dieses mal sogar schon nach 5 min. und bevor das Game anfängt zu ruckeln.

Besonders Krass -> habe dann GTA IV beendet (über das Menü) und bin zurück zum Desktop.
Dort wurden dann all die Sounds abgespielt, die im Spiel nicht richtig rüber kamen -> und das, obwohl GTA4 schon geschlossen war!!!!


----------



## zerograss (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem was glaube ich keiner hat.... 

Überall schon nach gesucht aber keiner hat es so wie ich .

Spiel ganz normal installiert, alle Treiber neu, Net Framework Sp1 installiert + deinstalliert und alles nochmals installiert...

Das ganze geht seit einer Woche so und habe eigentlich voller Hoffnung auf den Patch gewartet.

Patch kam, installiert und nichts geht.. Spiel starte ich über den Soccial Club, dann wird der Monitor schwarz und ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung "RESC 10"....

Also ich schaffe es noch nicht mal in das Menü.

System :

Core 2 Duo E8400
2 Gig Ram
Geforce 8800 Gt  1 Gb Ram
Win Vista 64 Bit Ultimate Sp1


----------



## MightyM86 (14. Dezember 2008)

hi,

habe seit dem patch den schwerwiegenden grafikfehler TEXP70 . directx und treiber neuinstalliert -> keine besserung = ( 

vista 64bit


----------



## Talchia (14. Dezember 2008)

Zu den Soundproblemen, ich hab sie zwar nicht aber vielleicht kann ja einer \Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\pc\audio\Config\waveslot_.xml uploaden (oder Inhalt posten) der noch NICHT das Update installiert hat, das ist die einzige Datei die für Sounds geändert wurde.


----------



## TCPip2k (14. Dezember 2008)

Maggette88 am 14.12.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hoffe mir kann jmd helfen: Ich habe alle Anmeldungen usw. gemacht, aber wenn ich das Spiel starten will dann kommt für einige Sekunden der Bildschirm mit den Firmendaten usw. und dann gleich der Absturz, GTA 4 funktioniert nicht mehr usw. Was soll ich machen?
> 
> Config: Intel Core2 Duo 6600 2,4 Ghz
> Windows Vista 32 bit Home Premium
> ...


 
downloade den patch.

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,670358/GT...rand_Theft_Auto_4_erhaeltlich/Download-_Misc/


----------



## dArK-3Volution (14. Dezember 2008)

ich bin am verzweifeln, eigendlic hab ich die systemanforderungen bei weitem erfüllt
hier nochmal die daten:

AMD 64 X2 5000+
8800 GT 1024 MB
2 GB ddr2 Ram
Patch installiert
180.43 treiber ( bei dem beta startet nichtmal mehr mein rechner)

läuft inzwichen auch ganz jut, nur nach ca. 15-20 minuten spielzeit läuft das ganze mit vll *5* frames die *minute*   und kurz danach stürzt es dann ab.
ob maximale oder minimal grafikeinstellung, kein unterschied !
hab jemand eine lösung? oder muss ich einfach auf ein patch hoffen.
Das spiel ist eigendlich ein fall für den verbraucherschutz! EINE FRECHHEIT!


----------



## imann (14. Dezember 2008)

ich habe das problem nach dem patch,dass die kamera immer ganz dich am auto am boden liegt....also von hinten oder vorne sieht man nur die stößstange des autos!
manche geben als lösung das an,dass man das gamepad vom pc trennt oder es gar deinstalliert?!?!?!?!?
sollte der patch nicht eher dazu dienen dass man mit dem beliebigen pad spielen kann?!?!?!
ist die lösung schon bekannt oder muss man wieder abwarten?


----------



## theshadvondow (14. Dezember 2008)

Karamanga am 14.12.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nach der Installation habe ich erhebliche Probleme mit dem Sound.
> Ohne Patch hatte ich diese Probleme definitiv nicht.
> ...



Hallo

Habe selbiges Sound-Problem mit einem Unterschied. Ich habe Windows XP, aber auch 2 GB Ram und bis vor ca 2 Stunden das Problem noch nicht. Habe auch das Patch noch nicht Instaliert, werde dies aber gleich tun. "Reparieren", Neustart des Spiels und des PC´s haben nichst gebracht. Aber als sich nach dem Neustart das "Rockstar Games Social Club" Prog einlogen wollte ging das nicht. Ich kam auch nicht auf dei Web-Site was vermuten lässt das der Server Down war. Kann es dadurch zu meinem Sound-Problem gekommen sein? Gibt es eine Lösung falls das Patch nicht hilft?
Verflixt!!! ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!

Patch hat nichts geändert!


----------



## Talchia (15. Dezember 2008)

Ok laut GTAforums.com soll man bei Soundproblemen einfach settings.cfg löschen. Die ist bei XP unter
\Dokumente und Einstellungen\MeinName\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\Settings

und bei VISTA müsste es unter
Users\MeinName\AppData\Local\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\Settings

zu finden sein. Diese Ordner sind im Explorer nur dann sichtbar wenn man in den Optionen versteckte Ordner/Dateien anzeigen aktiviert.

Wer Kameraprobleme hat sollte das Gamepad ausstöpseln, wenn das nicht hilft im System/Hardware Menü eventuell vorhandene Treiber für nicht genutzte Eingabegeräte entfernen. Wer keine ATI Karte hat sollte eh den Patch meiden und kann damit die genannten Probleme gleich vermeiden   .


----------



## theshadvondow (15. Dezember 2008)

Talchia am 15.12.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok laut GTAforums.com soll man bei Soundproblemen einfach settings.cfg löschen. Die ist bei XP unter
> \Dokumente und Einstellungen\MeinName\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\Settings
> 
> und bei VISTA müsste es unter
> ...



Hab die Datei gelöscht, bringt aber nichts. Ich lade GTA IV, mache dort weiter (auch bei älteren Spielständen ist das Sound-Problem jetzt da) und sobald ich ans Handy geh um zu Telefoniern oder ne Message abzurufen hab ich die "Handy-Tastentöne" in einer Endlos-Schleife. Genauso andere Töne, wie wenn ich einen im Fahrzeug abknall das dieser mit dem Kopf auf der Hupe landet. Der Hupton hört auch dann nicht auf wenn ich den Typen rauszehr (was er ja eigendlich sollte). Bei erneutem schauen ist die "settings.cfg" Datei auch wieder da.
Da hab ich ne Menge Geld ausgegeben für ein Spiel aus einer Reihe die in Punkto Spielspass sich von anderen Spielen weit abhebt, und dann so was. *grummel*
Hab auch an Rockstars ne Mail geschrieben wegen des Problems, aber noch keine Antwort!


----------



## dArK-3Volution (15. Dezember 2008)

SUPI!
nach vielen rumprobieren hab ich endlich mal ne einigermaßen jute lösung gefunden, was die performance angeht, netzstecker ziehen im offlinemodus starten und los gehts, und siehe da statt sonst 5-10 frames läuft es jetzte auf sehr annehmbaren 25-30 frames und das bei höheren grafikeinstellungen ( vorher das absolute minimum)
Spielt sich mit:

Textur Mittel
Render: Sehr hoch
20
50
50
0

AMD 64 X2 5000
8800 GT 1024 MB
2 GB ddr2 Ram

ist zwar keine entgültige lösung, da ich ja auf den multiplayer nicht verzichten will, aber wenigstens mal spielen  

jetzt ist natürlich die frage warum verlangsamt das online sein die ganze so ? werden die ganzen spieldaten wohl live ins netz gesendet oder woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## CoN-Benny (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi!
Ich habe ein sehr neues, teures Pc-System aber trotzdem kann ich GTA4 ruckelfrei höchstens auf mittel stellen, vorallem die höchste Stufe der Schatten macht meiner Grafikkarte nachts (ingame) sehr zu schaffen, sieht aber auch ziemlich gut aus. Allerdings kann ich trotz meiner 1024MB Ram der GTX 280 die Sichtdistanz höchstens auf 61 stellen. In Zeitschriftentest wurde die GTX 280 nicht mehr getestet nur die GTX 260 mit weniger RAM, warum? Und wie schafft man es mit weniger Ram mehr Sichtdistanz einzustellen als ich mit mehr!? Ich habe einen Dual-Core 2 x 3,16GHz, da ich Quad-Cores für sinnlos halte. Mein gesamtes System hier:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id83455
mfg


----------



## Karamanga (15. Dezember 2008)

dArK-3Volution am 15.12.2008 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> SUPI!
> nach vielen rumprobieren hab ich endlich mal ne einigermaßen jute lösung gefunden, was die performance angeht, netzstecker ziehen im offlinemodus starten und los gehts, und siehe da statt sonst 5-10 frames läuft es jetzte auf sehr annehmbaren 25-30 frames und das bei höheren grafikeinstellungen ( vorher das absolute minimum)
> Spielt sich mit:
> 
> ...




kann ich bestätigen -> I-Net-Verbindung kappen bringt echt performance!
Allerdings behebt das den Sound-Bug leider auch nicht.


----------



## Karamanga (15. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es immer noch keine Neuigkeiten bzgl. des Sound-Bugs?
Von diesem Problem scheinen ja doch eine ganze Menge betroffen zu sein.
Siehe hier: 
http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=383994&st=0
https://tv.rockstargames.com/videos/view/id/FF60E3D9D5BD26F9
https://tv.rockstargames.com/videos/view/id/7ADFC51A8A2EEC50

Folgende Lösungsvorschläge haben alle nix gebracht:
-> Löschen der setings.cfg
-> Austauschen der beiden Dateien "waveslot_.xls" + "waveslots.xls" (D:\GAMES\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\pc\audio\Config)
-> Auflösung ändern + abspeichern + neu starten
-> GTA4 neu installieren
-> Sound-Treiber neu installieren
-> PC wieder auf standard-Takt runter-takten (non-OC)
-> Gamepad deaktivieren

Rockstar / Take2 sind zwar mitterweile informiert (http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=383994&st=0), haben sich aber noch nicht wirklich geäußert.
Habe das Ganze Problem inkl. dxdiag auch schon an "gtasupport@rockstargames.de" gesendet -> bisher keine Feedback.

Also ohne Patch hatte ich das Problem nicht.
Der Auslöser muss sich doch irgendwie isolieren lassen...
Wenn RS das nicht hinbekommt, muss das doch einer von uns, oder?!?
Ist doch bestimmt nur irgend eine Einstellung in irgend einer der beiden xls-Dateien ("waveslot_.xls" / "waveslots.xls").

Kennt sich jemand damit aus (zu öffnen per editor)?


----------



## tavrosffm (15. Dezember 2008)

Karamanga am 15.12.2008 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es immer noch keine Neuigkeiten bzgl. des Sound-Bugs?
> Von diesem Problem scheinen ja doch eine ganze Menge betroffen zu sein.
> Siehe hier:
> http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=383994&st=0
> ...



hast du mal an der sound hardwarebeschleunigung rumgespielt?
vielleicht mal ausstellen.

*hat mal jemand eine lösung oder nen rat für das laden/beenden problem was ich habe.
nach dem patch kann ich beides nicht mehr ausführen.
da bleibt der bildschirm schwarz und es ertönt diese streichermusik aber nichts passiert.
kann dan den rechner nur noch neustarten.

helpz*


----------



## Psycco (16. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir läuft das Spiel wuuuuunderbar. NUR: Ich hab 2 klitzekleine aber sehr schwerwiegende Probleme.
1. RS Society Club. Beim Login wird mir gesagt, Benutzername (obwohl man die E-Mail eingeben muss) oder Passwort wurden falsch eingegeben. Gut, vielleicht vertippt, lass ich mir das PW zuschicken. Und siehe da: nich vertippt, passt alles, geht aber immer noch nicht.

2.Das erste Problem ist doof, aber eig nich weiter schlimm. Das zweite verhindert, dass man das Spiel auchz wirklich "spielen" kann. Kommt die Meldung, dass ich mich zum spielen in Windoof Live Games for Windows einloggen soll. Gut, nehm ich meine Daten und geb sie ein. Dann ziehts mein Profil raus, und sagt, dass ich es Updaten muss, ob ich das jetzt tun will, und wenn nicht, dann werde ich wieder ausgeloggt. Ok, updaten wir mal! 3 Sekunden später kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass "das Update nicht Installiert werden konnte, und ich, falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, ich auf www.gamesforwindows.com/support gehen solle.

Geh ich drauf, aber da die Seiten auf Englisch oder schlecht übersetzt sind, bringt mir das alles nix (kann zwar Englisch, aber Fachchinesisch kann ich immer no net).

Fakt ist: Ich brauch das Windows Live Update, um "Erfolge" zu erhalten und SPEICHERN ZU KÖNNEN. Das heisst kein Update, keine speicherung des Spielstandes.

So eine Frechheit hab ich noch bei keinem Release gesehen, da hat Rockstars sich selbst mal fett mit der Brattpfane eine übergebraten!

Hoffe auf Hilfe, weil sonst wars das mit meiner GTA-Liebschaft (bisher jeden GTA teil gezockt aber iwo sind auch grenzen).

Danke!


----------



## Belgium (16. Dezember 2008)

Karamanga am 15.12.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> dArK-3Volution am 15.12.2008 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm bei mir bricht der den Start ab, und er will sich in Internet einwählen, wo liegt nun mein Fehler, sprich einfach Stecker ziehn, ja da komm ich nicht weit, hmm oder musste ich Offline anmelden?


----------



## Kaeksch (16. Dezember 2008)

Psycco am 16.12.2008 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir läuft das Spiel wuuuuunderbar. NUR: Ich hab 2 klitzekleine aber sehr schwerwiegende Probleme.
> 1. RS Society Club. Beim Login wird mir gesagt, Benutzername (obwohl man die E-Mail eingeben muss) oder Passwort wurden falsch eingegeben. Gut, vielleicht vertippt, lass ich mir das PW zuschicken. Und siehe da: nich vertippt, passt alles, geht aber immer noch nicht.
> 
> 2.Das erste Problem ist doof, aber eig nich weiter schlimm. Das zweite verhindert, dass man das Spiel auchz wirklich "spielen" kann. Kommt die Meldung, dass ich mich zum spielen in Windoof Live Games for Windows einloggen soll. Gut, nehm ich meine Daten und geb sie ein. Dann ziehts mein Profil raus, und sagt, dass ich es Updaten muss, ob ich das jetzt tun will, und wenn nicht, dann werde ich wieder ausgeloggt. Ok, updaten wir mal! 3 Sekunden später kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass "das Update nicht Installiert werden konnte, und ich, falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, ich auf www.gamesforwindows.com/support gehen solle.
> ...



Du kannst das GfWL update doch einzeln ziehn. Beim RSC zeigt er dir doch an wo man es beziehen kann.


----------



## Psycco (16. Dezember 2008)

Das manuelle Update hab ich schon X mal installiert, es kommt trotzdem immer wieder dieselbe Meldung Ingame.. Mittlerweile geht der Login bei RSC, und bei WL Update kommt eine Meldung, dass ich "sicherstellen soll, dass ich mit dem Internet verbunden" bin.

Edit: Also, mit dem "Windows Live Update" ist der erste Patch für das Spiel gemeint. Wenn das manuelle Update und der Patch installiert sind, läuft das Spiel. Einfach googlen.

Wenn jetzt noch einer weiß, wie ich die Grafikschranke aufheben kann, um die Grafik hochzuschrauben, so wie es sein soll, ist alles gut


----------



## Kaeksch (16. Dezember 2008)

Psycco am 16.12.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das manuelle Update hab ich schon X mal installiert, es kommt trotzdem immer wieder dieselbe Meldung Ingame.. Mittlerweile geht der Login bei RSC, und bei WL Update kommt eine Meldung, dass ich "sicherstellen soll, dass ich mit dem Internet verbunden" bin.
> 
> Edit: Also, mit dem "Windows Live Update" ist der erste Patch für das Spiel gemeint. Wenn das manuelle Update und der Patch installiert sind, läuft das Spiel. Einfach googlen.
> 
> Wenn jetzt noch einer weiß, wie ich die Grafikschranke aufheben kann, um die Grafik hochzuschrauben, so wie es sein soll, ist alles gut



Hinter das Verknüpfungsziel einfach -norestrictions -nomemrestrict  ranhängen.
Allerdings hatts bei mir komischerweise nich funktioniert. Konnt die Texturdetails trotzdem nur auf Mittel lassen.


----------



## Psycco (16. Dezember 2008)

Kaeksch am 16.12.2008 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Psycco am 16.12.2008 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 "-norestrictions" reicht (ohne anführungszeichen. So. DIe Probleme wollen kein Ende nehmen. Grafik ist Highest, und trotzdem seh ich teilweise ganze Texturfelder nicht (zb die Straße) ich füg mal einen Link zu nem Screen ein. Info: Ich hab ne NVidia GForce 9800 GT, Intel Core Duo Quad 2,4 Ghz (4 Cpu's) 3326 MBRam, Windows Vista 32Bit und neuestes SP. GraKaTreiber grade erst aktualisiert, genauso wie den Motherboard treiber... Ich kanns mir nich erklären, sonst läuft alles auf Highest nur GTA IV nich ^^

Ops, Pic:

http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=87096399hm4.jpg


----------



## AlterSack-67 (16. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

ich hab mich mal durch einige Foren gelesen und selbst auch diverse diverse Dinge ausprobiert.
Meine HW:

Microsoft® Windows Vista" Ultimate X64
Service Pack 1
Grafikkarte: 2x NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT SLI @ 750/1875/950
Video-Driver Version: 180.84
Soundkarte: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Boxed Q6600  @ 3.0GHz
XFX 680iLT SLI Mainboard
4 GB Black Dragon Ram

Gamepad: Logitech Rumble 2 USB
Maus/Tasta: Cherry (funk)

Zum Patch (einen Kommentar zur Qualität erspare ich mir):
CAM Problem:  - verschwand nach abstöpseln des Pads+Reboot; dann an anderen Port angeschlossen; unbedingt evtl. weitere, vorhandene Pads entfernen.

Sound: war bei mir auch weg. Am besten man erstellt sich mit Notepad eine Textdatei und benennt diese beim Speichern ins GTA4 Hauptverzeichnis "Commandline.txt", diese sollte enthalten:

-novblank 
-norestrictions
*-fullspecaudio*

(jede Zeile mit Enter abschließen).
Weiter Einträge sind nicht nötig. Das Spiel speichert und lädt Änderungen beim Neustart und Ihr könnt alles editieren...
Ihr braucht auch keine Verknüpfungen.

Die ersten Einträge sind ja auf Seite 1 beschrieben. -fullspecaudio bringt Euch u.U. den Sound zurück, aber Achtung:
Wenn ihr das Spiel über Hartz4 Social Club startet und einen Benchmark ausführt, gibt´s kein Sound (Sprache/Geräusche). Egal ob man nun die Grafikoptionen ändert oder nicht. Ich hab das mehrmals ausprobiert. Auch der Benchmark aus dem Spiel heraus beendet den Sound.
Also erst alle Grafikoptionen durchbenchen, dann Spiel beenden und neu starten, dann direkt ins Spiel gehen. 


Memory Leak ist offenbar immer noch vorhanden:

Nach ca. 3-4 Std. fiel meine Framerate auf ca. 20-21 Frames. Dann verabschiedeten sich alle Eingabegeräte (Tasta/Maus/beim Gamepad poppte nur noch das Handy auf).
Abhilfe schaffte bei einigen Usern der Einsatz eines Memory Optimizers.
Für x86 Systeme gibt´s den Magic Memory Optimizer umsonst: http://downloads.zdnet.com/abstract.aspx?kw=Magic+Memory+Optimizer+%28exe%29&docid=870159

Wichtig: vorher Systemwiederherstellungspunkt erstellen. Einstellungen: nur bei Idle (bzw. geringer Cpu-Belastung optimieren lassen (ca. max 25. Frei zu machender Speicher zwischen 50-200MB, je nach System. Angaben ohne Gewähr!

Ich teste das grad bei mir, mal schauen ob´s klappt.

Grafikeinstellungen:
Render Quality entspricht lt. Rockstar dem AF Filtering:

"Render quality is the texture filter quality used on most things in the world rendering.  Most people would know this as anisotropic filtering.  Medium settings are recommended for most users and will provide filtering beyond what the console versions can execute."

Anfangs hatte ich auch gnadenlos die Einstellungen hochgejubelt (Text/Sichtweite) und teilweise gute FPS, aber ingame poppen dann trotzdem weit entfernt Objekte auf weil das Graka-Mem nicht reicht...

Hab jetzt momentan diese Einstellungen (OFFLINE):

Statistiken
Durchschnittliche FPS: 40.50
Dauer: 37.14 Sek
CPU-Auslastung: 80%
Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 65%
Videospeicher-Auslastung: 97%

Grafikeinstellungen
Videomodus: 1680 x 1050 (60 Hz)
Texturenqualität: Mittel
Renderqualität: Maximum
Sichtdistanz: 35
Detaildistanz: 70
Shadows: 8

Fraps (ingame Benchmark):
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  2414,     84491,  21,  33, 28.571

Ist ein guter Kompromiss, wenn ich mal online spielen will und nicht alles wieder umstellen möchte.

SLI: Nhancer installiert, Ausleistungsbalken zeigt Sli an. Die Graka´s sind ja nicht grad der Bringer, im Vergleich zu anderen High-End Syst. habe ich ziemlich gut Werte. Deshalb vermute ich, das Sli funzt. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Ich hoffe, das hilft dem Einen oder Anderen.

Sorry für den langen Post und schönen Tach noch.


----------



## Goldberg1982 (16. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir startet das Game gar nicht

Habe es am Freitag bekommen, installiert, den Patch drauf, Social CLub und Windows Live installiert und Accounts gemacht, verlinkt.
Beim Starten kommt jedesmal der WS10 Fehler
Sehe also nicht mal ein Menü oder ein Bild des Spiels.

Wäre toll wenn hier jemand eine Idee hätte und mir helfen würde
Vielen Dank im Voraus


Alles auf ein frisch installiertes Vista 32-bit SP1 mit allen Updates
8.12 Catalyst installiert
Mein System:
Core 2 Duo E8400
Palit Ati 4870 1024MB
2Gigabyte RAM
Creative X-Fi Gamer
MSI Neo 2 Board P35


----------



## AlterSack-67 (16. Dezember 2008)

Goldberg1982 am 16.12.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir startet das Game gar nicht
> 
> Habe es am Freitag bekommen, installiert, den Patch drauf, Social CLub und Windows Live installiert und Accounts gemacht, verlinkt.
> Beim Starten kommt jedesmal der WS10 Fehler
> ...



Cracks sind nicht updatefähig. Also abwarten


----------



## Goldberg1982 (16. Dezember 2008)

AlterSack-67 am 16.12.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Goldberg1982 am 16.12.2008 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was meinst du damit?
Ich nutze keine Crack, sondern die normale Installation.
Aber dieser WS10 fehler muss irgendwas mit dem Windows Live zu tun haben, habe ich im Forumbase gelesen.
Habe schon deinstalliert und das Update nochmal gezogen und neu installiert von GfWL
Aber hat nichts gebracht immer diese scheiß Fehlermeldung.
Habe gottseidank gewartet bis das Game nur noch 40€ bei Amazon gekostet hat, aber trotzdem will ich es zumindest starten können!
Bitte Hilfe


----------



## AlterSack-67 (16. Dezember 2008)

Der Fehler erscheint oft bei Cracks. Deshalb. Installier mal offline ohne (RS)Patch. Nur mit GfWL Update. Ansonsten: umtauschen! Technisch gesehen ist das Spiel totaler Dreck.


----------



## NPLMxAndi (16. Dezember 2008)

Folgendes, anscheinend habe ich eine Lösung für das Problem nach dem Patch gefunden,
Zuallererst installiert euch den patch, solltet ihr probleme dann beim Starten haben, holt euch den Rivatuner der version 2.21.

Startet rivatuner und geht auf directdraw and direct3D optionen und zu texturen. aktiviert bei DirectX8-... die fehlenden Texturen und speichert, danach sollte das Game problemlos starten. 
So wars jedenfalls bei mir, die Texturbugs sind verschwunden, bleibt abzuwarten, ob es noch andere derartige fehler gibt. 

Viel erfolg mit dem Tipp.


----------



## The-Marv (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauch echt Hilfe, ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter.
Ich will das Spiel so gerne mal Online spielen aber es geht nicht.

Das Spiel läuft bei mir Super, keine Fehler oder so, alles läuft super.

Offline Anmelden kann ich ohne probleme.

Aber wenn ich dann Online gehen will, kommt dann immer die selbe Fehlermeldung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich dann auf NEtzwerkstatus klicke dann steht da folgendes

Netzwerkadapter:                                                  Alice
Internet IP Adresse:                                              Nicht Angemeldet
Lokale IP Adresse:                                               92.*****.***.*****
System Link Adresse:                                          92.***.****.*****
UPNP :                                                                     Nicht Angemeldet
PC Konto:                                                                Nicht Angemeldet
PC ID :                                                                      0x******.******
NAT Typ: Offen

Auf der XBox Seite kann ich mich ohne probleme anmelden.
Auch bei social Club, aber da habe ich ein problem.
ich kann mich dort einloggen aber wenn ich dann auf den GTA spiel klicke und in einer der MEnüs gehen will, kommt da eine Meldung, das ich dafür nicht berechtigt bin. am anfang des textes steht Entschuldigung. 

Wo ist der Fehler?
Was kann ich machen?
Was habt ihr gemacht?
Wie habt ihr es gemacht? 

Bitte Hilft mir oder UNS, ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige.
bin echt am Verzweifeln.

habe 16.000er Leitung über Lan also kein Wlan.
Ich weiß nicht ob mein Modem ein Router ist, ist so ein Speedtouch Modem womit man auch über wlan rein gehen kann und hinten hat er mehrere Netzwerk Stecker für mehr PC´s also.

Mein System
Windows XP SP 3,MBX775 Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3, Intel Core Duo E8400 2x 3GHz,4 GB RAM
Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX+,1000 GB Festplatte
24 Zoll Full HD Monitor,Samsung 2493HM 

Bitte helft mir

Danke im Voraus

Gruß

Marv


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (16. Dezember 2008)

AlterSack-67 am 16.12.2008 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mich mal durch einige Foren gelesen und selbst auch diverse diverse Dinge ausprobiert.
> Meine HW:
> ...



Also ich hab durchschn. 20-35fps je nach wetter und tageszeit, es läuft alles wunderbar, nichts aufpoppendes oder so und ich spiele auch so online....

Grafikeinstellungen
Videomodus: 1440x900 (60 Hz)
Texturenqualität: Hoch
Renderqualität: Maximum
Sichtdistanz: 30
Detaildistanz: 100
Shadows: 16

also bei mir läuft sli in diesem game gar nicht sorry wie gut das spiel läuft liegt nur an deiner cpu und vram!!!!


----------



## KAEPS133 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Hab mit dem Patch jetzt ein neues Problem .. das Auto Hupt die ganze Zeit wenn ich drinsitz. Und nein die Taste klemmt nicht^^ Hab auch schonmal die Tastatur abgemacht und das Spiel neugestartet und auch den PC neu gestartet .. immer Hupt das Auto ..was sehr nervt. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?

Ich hab auch schon mal die Tastatur gewechselt .. hat auch nicht geholfen...


----------



## Psycco (17. Dezember 2008)

The-Marv am 16.12.2008 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich brauch echt Hilfe, ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter.
> Ich will das Spiel so gerne mal Online spielen aber es geht nicht.
> ...



Du musst dir den Gams for Windows Live Patch manuell downloaden. Der  Sociel Club stellt auf der HP einen download zur verfügung. Zudem solltest du dir Patch 1.1 von GTA runterladen. Zur Vorbeugung natürlich noch alle Treiber aktualisieren, dann dürfte das Prob behoben sein...


----------



## Norisk699 (17. Dezember 2008)

Servus Leute, habe mir mal relativ aufmerksam die letzten ....43 Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen. So hundertprozentig eine Lösung für MEIN Problem habe ich leider nicht gefunden. 
Ich stelle ja normal NIE dumme Fragen in Foren, sieht man ja an meinem Account... 
Aber dieses Spiel macht mich fertig... Jetzt spiele ich seit bald 18 Jahren (die Gameboy-Zeit mal ausgenommen) PC-Spiele... aber dieses Spiel krieg ich nicht installiert...

Also... Problem bei der Installation:
DVD 1 einlegen
ok
Fenster poppt auf mit der Meldung dass man Social-Club usw installiern muss
ok
Also habe ich mir in Gottes Namen so nen Social und Live account angelegt..
Jetzt kommen aber auch schon die Probleme:
1. Gibts da ne Installationsdatei für ein Programm des man installiern muss? Weil es heisst doch man muss das "Programm" angeschalten haben...
2. Problem bei der Verlinkung beider Accounts: Wie zum Teufel krieg ich meinen LIVE account in den SocialClub rein? Da kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung vonwegen "LIVE Gamertag not found" usw...




Kennt jemand eine Seite/Forum/ähnliches    die ein ausführliches Installations-Tutorial online gestellt haben? Ich finde leider nix gescheites... und die Hinweise von Rockstar sind ja eh fürn ***** und sogar teilweise FALSCH.




Wir sollten mal die Admins dazu bewegen eine Umfrage zu starten ob und wenn ja wieviel die PC GAMES    GTA 4 abwerten sollte. Ich bin seit der ersten  PC-Games-Ausgabe dabei, aber so einen "Skandal" habe ich noch nicht erlebt. 
Ich würde GTA 4 gleich mal mehr als 10 % abziehen für die umständliche Installation und doppelten Account-Zwang bei Social und LIVE...   und wenn wir grad dabei sind gleich nochmal 10% weg für die vielen Bugs im Spiel... und da es dann eh schon egal ist nochmal 10 % Abzug dafür dass es beim Release mit ATI teilweise nicht läuft.




Also falls jemand Hilfe weiß wäre ich wirklich dankbar :-:


----------



## Kaeksch (17. Dezember 2008)

Norisk699 am 17.12.2008 07:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Leute, habe mir mal relativ aufmerksam die letzten ....43 Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen. So hundertprozentig eine Lösung für MEIN Problem habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
> Ich stelle ja normal NIE dumme Fragen in Foren, sieht man ja an meinem Account...
> Aber dieses Spiel macht mich fertig... Jetzt spiele ich seit bald 18 Jahren (die Gameboy-Zeit mal ausgenommen) PC-Spiele... aber dieses Spiel krieg ich nicht installiert...



Versuchs doch mal ohne dich beim Sozialhilfeverein anzumelden. Ich hab da auch kein Konto. Überspringe die Anmeldung immer. Und bei GfWL meldet der sich ja eh automatisch an, auch wenn man gar nicht online fähig ist.


----------



## Norisk699 (17. Dezember 2008)

[/quote]

Versuchs doch mal ohne dich beim Sozialhilfeverein anzumelden. Ich hab da auch kein Konto. Überspringe die Anmeldung immer. Und bei GfWL meldet der sich ja eh automatisch an, auch wenn man gar nicht online fähig ist. [/quote]

----------------------

Danke für den Tipp... aber das ist nicht möglich weil die Installation gleich garnicht starten will:

GENAU DAS GEHT NICHT, weil beim Einlegen der DVD1 poppt ja  dieses Info-Fenster auf dass man des und des und des installieren muss... 

unten kommen 2 Möglichkeiten zum anklicken: "Annehmen" oder "schließen"

und wenn ich auf "Annehmen" drücke dann schließt des Fenster und nach 10 sekunden geht das gleiche wieder neu auf... also eine Installation startet da keinesfalls... 

Schade dass man bei Software kein gscheides Rückgaberecht hat... ich hätte das Spiel aus Prinzip glatt zurückgegeben.


Trotzdem schon mal danke!


(achja, NATÜRLICH habe ich eine Original-Version von doomster.de  und keinen illegalen Download)


----------



## Fatalerror85 (17. Dezember 2008)

Soo, ich hab jetzt fast alles hier im Thread gelesen, und wollte mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Und zwar habe ich eine 

*LÖSUNG für das TEXTUPROBLEM* gefunden! (WinXP)
(damit meine ich dass Texturen manchman fehlen und verspätet geladen werden)
Jedenfalls Funktioniert es bei mir! 


Anscheinend installiert sich das spiel mit spezieller Dateianordnung. 
Ich hatte das spiel auf eine Komplett leere Festplatte installiert, und eine Zeitlang lief alles anstandslos. des öfteren mal gespielt... immernoch alles prima. Dann hatte ich meinen Rechner ziemlich lange im Idle modus (Screensaver) während dessen windows anfängt im Hintergrund die Festplatten zu defragmentieren. Anscheinend bringt dies die Ornder- bzw Dateistruktur von GTA4 durcheinander, denn danach fingen bei mir die Texturprobleme an. 

Hab das spiel runtergeschmissen, neu installiert, und alles ging wieder ohne Probleme, bis ich dann selber Probehalber die Festplatte defragmetiert hab, worauf die Texturprobleme wieder erschienen. 

Also hier mein Tipp: 

1. Festplatte auf der das spiel installiert werden soll aufräumen und defragmentieren
2. Das Programm 'TweakUI' von MS runterladen, und die Windows-Idle Defragmentierung ausschalten. 
3. Spiel installieren
4. Patch installieren

Edit: *Ganz Wichtig!* Wenn Sichtdistanz und Detaildistanz nicht auf dem gleichen Wert eingestellt sind, kommt es auch zu Texturladeproblemen
Ich hoffe das die Tipps auch bei euch funktionieren!


----------



## AlterSack-67 (17. Dezember 2008)

Versuchs doch mal ohne dich beim Sozialhilfeverein anzumelden. Ich hab da auch kein Konto. Überspringe die Anmeldung immer. Und bei GfWL meldet der sich ja eh automatisch an, auch wenn man gar nicht online fähig ist. [/quote]

----------------------

Danke für den Tipp... aber das ist nicht möglich weil die Installation gleich garnicht starten will:

GENAU DAS GEHT NICHT, weil beim Einlegen der DVD1 poppt ja  dieses Info-Fenster auf dass man des und des und des installieren muss... 

unten kommen 2 Möglichkeiten zum anklicken: "Annehmen" oder "schließen"

und wenn ich auf "Annehmen" drücke dann schließt des Fenster und nach 10 sekunden geht das gleiche wieder neu auf... also eine Installation startet da keinesfalls... 

Schade dass man bei Software kein gscheides Rückgaberecht hat... ich hätte das Spiel aus Prinzip glatt zurückgegeben.


Trotzdem schon mal danke!


(achja, NATÜRLICH habe ich eine Original-Version von doomster.de  und keinen illegalen Download) [/quote]


Wäre nützlich zu wissen, welches OS mit welchem SP (+ .Net Frame?)Du hast. Hast Du Daemon Tools oder ähnliches drauf?
Verständnisfrage: Kannst Du nur den Social Club nicht installieren oder das gesamte Spiel nicht (dies vermute ich)???
Wenn´s am Social Club liegt, zieh Dir den mal komplett neu:
http://www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/RSGSC/index.html

Bevor ich weiter schreibe, warte ich erst mal Deine Antwort ab.
P.S: Natürlich kannst Du das Spiel umtauschen!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## AlterSack-67 (17. Dezember 2008)

pasigroessenwahn schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir läuft sli in diesem game gar nicht sorry wie gut das spiel läuft liegt nur an deiner cpu und vram!!!!



Das ist mir bekannt. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob Du Sli-Auslastung hast oder nicht. Das würde mir weiter helfen.


----------



## elric1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich habe mir gestern GTA 4 geholt, alles installiert und mich auch
überall angemeldet.

Wenn ich den Social Club (RGSC) starte kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:

_*RGSCLauncher.exe - Komponente nicht gefunden*
Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil SensApi.dll nicht gefunden wurde.
Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das problem beheben.
_


Ich habe schon im internet gesucht aber keine Lösung gefunden.
Neuinstalliert habe ichs auch schon nützt nichts!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ...

MFG Elric


----------



## AlterSack-67 (17. Dezember 2008)

elric1 am 17.12.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe mir gestern GTA 4 geholt, alles installiert und mich auch
> überall angemeldet.
> 
> ...



OS? Hardware? Ist das so schwer?

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?sensapi

Vielleicht hilft es ja...


----------



## theshadvondow (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo...
Anscheinend gibts noch immer keine Lösung für das Sound-Problem... oder doch? *hoffen tu*
Ihr wisst schon. Das nahezu alle Töne (Handy-Tastentöne, Huptöne, Crash-Töne usw.) in eine Endlosschlaufe gehn und man dann auch keine Telefonate oder sonstige gespräche führen kann.
Ich selber hab TakeTwo angeschrieben, aber noch immer keine Antwort erhalten. Und das liegt jetzt schon gute 4 Tage zurück! Toller Kundenservice. Eine Entschuldigung und ein freundliches "Wir Arbeiten daran." wäre doch drin, oder?


----------



## KAEPS133 (17. Dezember 2008)

theshadvondow am 17.12.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...
> Anscheinend gibts noch immer keine Lösung für das Sound-Problem... oder doch? *hoffen tu*
> Ihr wisst schon. Das nahezu alle Töne (Handy-Tastentöne, Huptöne, Crash-Töne usw.) in eine Endlosschlaufe gehn und man dann auch keine Telefonate oder sonstige gespräche führen kann.
> Ich selber hab TakeTwo angeschrieben, aber noch immer keine Antwort erhalten. Und das liegt jetzt schon gute 4 Tage zurück! Toller Kundenservice. Eine Entschuldigung und ein freundliches "Wir Arbeiten daran." wäre doch drin, oder?



Hm wenigstens nochjemand der das Problem hat .. ich hab es aber nur mit der Hupe. sobald ich in ein fahrzeug steige Hupt es die ganze Zeit. Ansonsten hab ich weiter keine Probleme mehr mit dem spiel .. bis auf das dumme gehupe


----------



## AlterSack-67 (17. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Ihr Hilfe möchtet, macht Euch mal die Mühe:
Googeln
bei Problemen OS+Hardware angeben, genaue Fehlerangaben, lesen, lesen, lesen.
Dann posten.

Ich bin gerne bereit zu helfen, aber wenn Ihr zu faul seid genauere Angaben zu machen, kann Euch keiner helfen.


----------



## axelreborn (17. Dezember 2008)

Zitat Alter Sack 67:
Sound: war bei mir auch weg. Am besten man erstellt sich mit Notepad eine Textdatei und benennt diese beim Speichern ins GTA4 Hauptverzeichnis "Commandline.txt", diese sollte enthalten:

-novblank
-norestrictions
*-fullspecaudio*

(jede Zeile mit Enter abschließen).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Probiert eure Soundprobleme damit zu lösen. Bei mir hats funktioniert!!!
Danke Alter Sack..  

Nur eins is bisschen zum kotzen performence meist nicht über 20frames... beim autofahren schwankts zwischen 18-25. Mittlere Einstellungen bei 1024x768.
dürfte eigentlich bei meinem pc nicht sein!!
E8500 3,2Ghz dualcore/ Nvidia GTX 260/ 4gbRam/ WinXP Prof. SP3

M.f.G
Alex


----------



## AlterSack-67 (17. Dezember 2008)

axelreborn am 17.12.2008 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat Alter Sack 67:
> Sound: war bei mir auch weg. Am besten man erstellt sich mit Notepad eine Textdatei und benennt diese beim Speichern ins GTA4 Hauptverzeichnis "Commandline.txt", diese sollte enthalten:
> 
> -novblank
> ...




Bidde schön.


----------



## AlterSack-67 (17. Dezember 2008)

axelreborn am 17.12.2008 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat Alter Sack 67:
> Sound: war bei mir auch weg. Am besten man erstellt sich mit Notepad eine Textdatei und benennt diese beim Speichern ins GTA4 Hauptverzeichnis "Commandline.txt", diese sollte enthalten:
> 
> -novblank
> ...



64bit Version von XP/Vista wäre nicht schlecht. Da muß doch mehr drin sein!


----------



## axelreborn (17. Dezember 2008)

AlterSack-67 am 17.12.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> axelreborn am 17.12.2008 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ajo hab die 32Bit Version... naja ich muss mal bisschen rumtesten weil eigentlich kommt die grafikkarte erst unter lasst in fahrt!


----------



## theshadvondow (17. Dezember 2008)

AlterSack-67 am 17.12.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr Hilfe möchtet, macht Euch mal die Mühe:
> Googeln
> bei Problemen OS+Hardware angeben, genaue Fehlerangaben, lesen, lesen, lesen.
> Dann posten.
> ...



Ich hab schon ein paar Seiten vorher dieses Problem gepostet, AlterSack-67.
In anbetracht das der Soundfehler, den ich jetzt einfach mal "Sound-Unendlichschleife" nenne, erst nach laaannnnger Spielzeit auftauchte, und zwar erst als ich mal wieder das Spiel neu Startete, geh ich klar davon aus das es nicht wirklich an der Hardware liegen kann. Auch nicht am letzten Patch, da ein anderer Spieler dieses Problem nach der Instalation des PAtches bekamm und ich schon vorher.
Aber um Dich glücklich zu machen, hier meine Hardware-Daten. Der Rechner ist zwar nicht Perfekt, aber ausreichend. Nen neuen gibts erst nächstes Jahr.

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+, 2.21 GHz
2 GB Ram DDR2
Win XP mit Service Pack 3
Realtek AC97 Audio
NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT mit 512 MB

Wenn Du sonst noch was brauchst um eine Lösung der "Sound-Unendlichschleife" zu haben, lass es mich wissen.

Und an "KAEPS133"... das bei mir die Hupe dauernd tut ist nur der Fall wenn ich einem hinterm Steuer die Lichter ausgeknippst hab und der mit dem Kopf auf der Hupe landet. Oder wenn ich selber Hupe.


----------



## Psycco (17. Dezember 2008)

theshadvondow am 17.12.2008 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> AlterSack-67 am 17.12.2008 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab ka. Ich war 2 Tage bei meiner Freundin und hab nich GTA zocken können, dann komm ich heim un es läuft wunderbar (bis auf einige sehr lange ladezeiten von einzelnen gegenständen). Alles wunderbar. Frohe Weihnachten! )))))


----------



## crYptonite (18. Dezember 2008)

Hey leute, habe eine frage an euch!

Und zwar: Ich hab vor das Spiel zu kaufen nur weiß ich jetz nicht ob es bei mir laufen wird?

AMD Turion X2 Dual Core 2.10 GHz 
3 GB Ram
ATI HD3450 512MB
Win Vista

Hab öfter gelesen das es Probleme mit ATI karten macht nur ob das jetz mit dem Patch behoben wurde weiß ich leider nicht?

Ist es möglich das ich mir das Spiel kaufe installiere und wenns nicht geht an einem anderen PC installiere? Das wär ja schade wenn ich es umsonst kaufe würds gern dann auf einem anderen PC probieren..

Dankeschön schon mal voraus!


----------



## KAEPS133 (18. Dezember 2008)

Psycco am 17.12.2008 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> theshadvondow am 17.12.2008 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ne bei mir ist es sobald ich in ein Fahrzeug steige. Egal welches ob von mir oder jemand anderem, Nico druck sofort die Hand auf das Lenkrad und hupt solange wie ich drinsitze. Hab die Tastenbeldgung schon geändert und auch die .txt Datei mal im Hauptverzeichnis erstellt. Hilft bis jetzt alles nichts. Das erstemal das ich das so registriert hab das es die ganze Zeit Hupt war nach einem dicken Unfall ....  Vor dem Patch lief alles Problemlos.


----------



## AlterSack-67 (18. Dezember 2008)

theshadvondow am 17.12.2008 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> AlterSack-67 am 17.12.2008 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich vermute ein Speicherleck, zumal 2GB wohl auch die Untergrenze für GTA4 sind . Ne konkrete Lösung hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht finden können.
Versuchs doch mal mit einem Memory Optimizer. Bei XP scheint das manchmal zu helfen. 
http://downloads.zdnet.com/abstract.aspx?kw=Magic+Memory+Optimizer+%28exe%29&docid=870159
(falls Du noch keinen hast). Wichtig: vorher Systemwiederherstellungspunkt erstellen. Einstellungen: nur bei  geringer Cpu-Belastung optimieren lassen (ca. max 25. Frei zu machender Speicher zwischen 50-200MB, je nach System. Angaben ohne Gewähr!
Wenn Du nach ein paar Stunden das Spiel neu startest, schaufel vorher mal richtig viel Speicher frei (1-1,4GB).
Hast Du dasProblem auch nach einem Reboot?
Noch ne Frage: Hast Du noch den alten Athlon Socket 939 oder schon den neuen mit Sockel M?


----------



## Norisk699 (18. Dezember 2008)

AlterSack-67 am 17.12.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Versuchs doch mal ohne dich beim Sozialhilfeverein anzumelden. Ich hab da auch kein Konto. Überspringe die Anmeldung immer. Und bei GfWL meldet der sich ja eh automatisch an, auch wenn man gar nicht online fähig ist.



----------------------

Danke für den Tipp... aber das ist nicht möglich weil die Installation gleich garnicht starten will:

GENAU DAS GEHT NICHT, weil beim Einlegen der DVD1 poppt ja  dieses Info-Fenster auf dass man des und des und des installieren muss... 

unten kommen 2 Möglichkeiten zum anklicken: "Annehmen" oder "schließen"

und wenn ich auf "Annehmen" drücke dann schließt des Fenster und nach 10 sekunden geht das gleiche wieder neu auf... also eine Installation startet da keinesfalls... 

Schade dass man bei Software kein gscheides Rückgaberecht hat... ich hätte das Spiel aus Prinzip glatt zurückgegeben.


Trotzdem schon mal danke!


(achja, NATÜRLICH habe ich eine Original-Version von doomster.de  und keinen illegalen Download) [/quote]


Wäre nützlich zu wissen, welches OS mit welchem SP (+ .Net Frame?)Du hast. Hast Du Daemon Tools oder ähnliches drauf?
Verständnisfrage: Kannst Du nur den Social Club nicht installieren oder das gesamte Spiel nicht (dies vermute ich)???
Wenn´s am Social Club liegt, zieh Dir den mal komplett neu:
http://www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/RSGSC/index.html

Bevor ich weiter schreibe, warte ich erst mal Deine Antwort ab.
P.S: Natürlich kannst Du das Spiel umtauschen!

Gruß
Micha [/quote]

-----------------------
----------------------------------------


thx AlterSack67 schon mal für die Antwort,

habe deine tipps noch nicht ausprobiert bzw. so lange nicht geantwortet weil ich erst heut abend wieder an meinen rechner komm.

zu deinen fragen schonmal vorab:

nein ich hab kein daemon,

meine hardware / os (dürfte nicht das problem sein, ich tippe eher auf meine dummheit *g*)

E6850
gtx260
usw usw
Winxp prof neuestes sp 32 bit

also ich kann das spiel nciht installieren, es macht bei mir einfach nicht weiter nach dem ersten popup (welches mich informiert was ich alles machen muss um spielen zu können). 
und mal ne dumme frage:

ich hab mich beim socialclub auf der homepage angemeldet und bei win live auch aber dass man da ein programm downloaden muss is mir nicht bewusst.. des steht ja auch nirgends und ich seh nirgends was wo steht "software downloaden"... aber spar dir deine antworten, ich schau mir heut abend das ganze nochmal an und deinen link (den kann ich von diesem pc aus grad net aufmachen) und dann schau ich mal wo ich diese socialclub software downloaden kann... 


achja, vonwegen rückgaberecht: seit wann kann man geöffnete software zurückgeben?! echt etz... ich hab das spiel aber dummerweise schon seit release was länger als 14 tage is rumliegen weil ich des erstmal nicht von der post abgeholt hab und dann mal liegen lassen hab wie ich von den bugs hörte. also widerruf is futsch... 
wenn ich noch a anderes rückgaberecht hätte würd ich es sofort zurückschicken. weil ich lass mich von den scheinbar "NEU-KONSOLEROS ROCKSTAR" net verarschenn. GTA 4 is nix als ne ganz ganz billige portierung...


also bis dann und ich wünsch allen anderen auch scho  mal viel glück bei den ganzen problemen! sobald es bei mir läuft hoff ich dass ich auch a bissl im forum mit antworten nachhelfen kann...weil eigentl. bin ich in sachen pc ja scho recht fit... aber gta macht mich fertig 



PS: wenn wir alle für gerichtskosten  zusammenlegen könnten wir doch mit ner sammelklage rockstar auf  ne milliarde dollar verklagen in den usa wegen "seelischer grausamkeiten" oder so...  500 mio haben sie ja scho eingenommen mit dem spiel... oder so... also da wär was zu holen


----------



## crYptonite (18. Dezember 2008)

crYptonite am 18.12.2008 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey leute, habe eine frage an euch!
> 
> Und zwar: Ich hab vor das Spiel zu kaufen nur weiß ich jetz nicht ob es bei mir laufen wird?
> 
> ...




kann mir einer antworten bitte


----------



## AlterSack-67 (18. Dezember 2008)

Norisk699 am 18.12.2008 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> AlterSack-67 am 17.12.2008 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wäre nützlich zu wissen, welches OS mit welchem SP (+ .Net Frame?)Du hast. Hast Du Daemon Tools oder ähnliches drauf?
Verständnisfrage: Kannst Du nur den Social Club nicht installieren oder das gesamte Spiel nicht (dies vermute ich)???
Wenn´s am Social Club liegt, zieh Dir den mal komplett neu:
http://www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/RSGSC/index.html

Bevor ich weiter schreibe, warte ich erst mal Deine Antwort ab.
P.S: Natürlich kannst Du das Spiel umtauschen!

Gruß
Micha [/quote]

-----------------------
----------------------------------------


thx AlterSack67 schon mal für die Antwort,

habe deine tipps noch nicht ausprobiert bzw. so lange nicht geantwortet weil ich erst heut abend wieder an meinen rechner komm.

zu deinen fragen schonmal vorab:

nein ich hab kein daemon,

meine hardware / os (dürfte nicht das problem sein, ich tippe eher auf meine dummheit *g*)

E6850
gtx260
usw usw
Winxp prof neuestes sp 32 bit

also ich kann das spiel nciht installieren, es macht bei mir einfach nicht weiter nach dem ersten popup (welches mich informiert was ich alles machen muss um spielen zu können). 
und mal ne dumme frage:

ich hab mich beim socialclub auf der homepage angemeldet und bei win live auch aber dass man da ein programm downloaden muss is mir nicht bewusst.. des steht ja auch nirgends und ich seh nirgends was wo steht "software downloaden"... aber spar dir deine antworten, ich schau mir heut abend das ganze nochmal an und deinen link (den kann ich von diesem pc aus grad net aufmachen) und dann schau ich mal wo ich diese socialclub software downloaden kann... 


achja, vonwegen rückgaberecht: seit wann kann man geöffnete software zurückgeben?! echt etz... ich hab das spiel aber dummerweise schon seit release was länger als 14 tage is rumliegen weil ich des erstmal nicht von der post abgeholt hab und dann mal liegen lassen hab wie ich von den bugs hörte. also widerruf is futsch... 
wenn ich noch a anderes rückgaberecht hätte würd ich es sofort zurückschicken. weil ich lass mich von den scheinbar "NEU-KONSOLEROS ROCKSTAR" net verarschenn. GTA 4 is nix als ne ganz ganz billige portierung...
 [/quote]

Vielleicht ist Deine DVD ja auch fehlerhaft... Hast Du die Möglichkeit, das Spiel auf einem anderen PC zu installieren? Wäre die einfachste Möglichkeit den Fehler zu finden/auszuschließen...
Der Link von mir ist die Social Club Software. Installier mal das komplette Paket (sind ja nur 270MB   )
Ach ja zum Rückgaberecht:Egal, ob geöffnet oder nicht.. Der Händler hat Dir gegenüber eine Gewährleistungspflicht -die 14 Tage zählen da gar nicht-  kann bis zu 3 mal Nachbessern. Da Du das Spiel nicht mal installieren kannst, ist das sogar ein versteckter Mangel... 
Deine Hardware ist ja schon sehr ansehnlich und erfüllt die Voraussetzungen ganz locker.
Wenn Du es trotz Social Club Installation über den Download nicht installieren kannst, umtauschen oder Gutschrift schicken lassen.

Ansonsten geb ich Dir Recht: Ganz mies portiert. Vor allem sei das Spiel ja auch auf "zukünftige"  Graka ausgelegt. Ja ne, is klar.
Diese zukünftige Hardware (Graka) braucht wohl weder AA noch SLI Unterstützung.
(Der Hit ist, daß zumindest GS diese Aussage kommentarlos übernimmt)
Mit AA Option würde GTA wohl nicht mal auf NV 280 laufen, deshalb gibt´s die Option erst gar nicht   

Leider gibt´s in D noch keine Sammelklagen, nur im Amiland...

Gruß
Micha


----------



## AlterSack-67 (18. Dezember 2008)

Bei all dem Schrecken mal was lustiges:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cMmNBrCCqw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTjJg6Kavak


----------



## Psycco (18. Dezember 2008)

AlterSack-67 am 18.12.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei all dem Schrecken mal was lustiges:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cMmNBrCCqw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTjJg6Kavak



Muss schon sagen, die Engine is erfrischend neu und diese Raggdollengine ebenso 
Endlich mal reale wegfetz szenen wenn ich nen polizisten über den haufen fahr ^^
Ich hab jezz nur das Problem, dass ich eine Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT besitzte. Nein, die Graka ist nich das Problem, aber der Hersteller bzw, noch genauer der neueste Treiber. 

Ingame, dann aufeinma alles verzerrt und man kann nix mehr machen, Geh ich azf Desktop dann kommt ne Fehlermeldung "Der Grafiktreiber nvk*irgendwas* reagierte nicht mehr und wurde erfolgreich wiederhergestellt". Das nervt ganz schön und keine Lösung in Aussicht!


----------



## AlterSack-67 (18. Dezember 2008)

Graka normal takten  

ziies city is annoying me!


----------



## Norisk699 (18. Dezember 2008)

@ AlterSack67


Vielleicht ist Deine DVD ja auch fehlerhaft... Hast Du die Möglichkeit, das Spiel auf einem anderen PC zu installieren? Wäre die einfachste Möglichkeit den Fehler zu finden/auszuschließen...
Der Link von mir ist die Social Club Software. Installier mal das komplette Paket (sind ja nur 270MB   )
Ach ja zum Rückgaberecht:Egal, ob geöffnet oder nicht.. Der Händler hat Dir gegenüber eine Gewährleistungspflicht -die 14 Tage zählen da gar nicht-  kann bis zu 3 mal Nachbessern. Da Du das Spiel nicht mal installieren kannst, ist das sogar ein versteckter Mangel... 
Deine Hardware ist ja schon sehr ansehnlich und erfüllt die Voraussetzungen ganz locker.
Wenn Du es trotz Social Club Installation über den Download nicht installieren kannst, umtauschen oder Gutschrift schicken lassen.

Ansonsten geb ich Dir Recht: Ganz mies portiert. Vor allem sei das Spiel ja auch auf "zukünftige"  Graka ausgelegt. Ja ne, is klar.
Diese zukünftige Hardware (Graka) braucht wohl weder AA noch SLI Unterstützung.
(Der Hit ist, daß zumindest GS diese Aussage kommentarlos übernimmt)
Mit AA Option würde GTA wohl nicht mal auf NV 280 laufen, deshalb gibt´s die Option erst gar nicht   

Leider gibt´s in D noch keine Sammelklagen, nur im Amiland...

Gruß
Micha [/quote]
--------------

--------------


Ja in D gibts keine Sammelklagen aber Rockstar is ne Ami-Firma und die haben ihren Gerichtstand in.... bingo !!!   

oh mein gott... kein fullscreen AA ???  ich habs ja noch nicht installiert, aber das ist ja schon mal schrecklich... und ich dachte eben WEGEN fullscreen AA läufts bei den meisten so... bescheiden...  ROFL !!!   

Das mit dem Download is kei Problem bei nem speed von über 1 mb/sekunde.  

So, jetzt probier ich mal alles was hier empfohlen wurde. In der zwischenzeit bete ich am besten 3 ave maria... 

- Fortsetzung folgt -


APOCALYPSE NOW !!!

SocialClubdownload gezogen - installiert - neustart

windows startet nicht mehr... looooooooool

bleibt immer hängen beim booten. ich seh schon den bildschirm mit allen desktop-links und so weiter und er lädt schön nacheinander die programme und  BUMM !!!   bewegt sich die maus nimmer und er freezt dauerhaft. bei klick auf tastatur kommt nur der böse "biep" ausm lautsprecher und dann tut sich gar nix mehr. neustart problem dasselbe. ich bin grad im abgesicherten modus mit netzwerktreibern. 
es hilft auch nix wenn ich im abges. modus das social club autostart beim hochfahren ausschalte. hab keine ahnung woran es liegt aber es wird wohl mit dem ganzen scheiss hier zu tun haben weil so aus spass hängt sich mein sonst superstabiles system net immer auf.



UND JETZT BIN ICH SAUER !!! 

ROCKSTAR ICH VERFLUCHE DICH... 

ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. hab alles probiert was mir eingefallen is. immer der freeze im normalmodus. letzte als funktionierende bekannte einstellung bringt auch nix im boot-menu.

ich wollt ja eh wie jedes jahr um weihnachten rum mein windows neu installiern und alles ausser savegames und persönliche daten schrotten... aber gezwungen werden dazu wollt ich eigentlich nicht...

mit nem frischen windows probier ichs noch EINMAL und wenn des nix hilft dann werd ich es etz wohl ernsthaft versuchen dieses Drecks-Spiel (auch wenn mir das Herz dabei blutet) irgendwie zurückschicken. Ich kauf es dann irgendwann als budget-titel.



---------

UPDATE:

Ich habe mein altes Windows XP wieder hinbekommen. Jetzt kommt der Hammer:

Ich habe im abgesicherten Modus alle Reste vom SocialClub (Registrysachen und die installationsdateien und installierten dateien) gelöscht und jetzt wo ich windows starte  geht alles normal und keine freeze mehr. 

und der absolute Hammer: der fehler ist reproduzierbar !!!!! ich hab das socialclub nochmal installiert und etz dasselbe problem wieder.... im abges. modus wieder weggemacht alles und schon geht der pc wieder.

Was sagst du dazu, AlterSack67 bzw. Rest vom Forum?

Krass, oder... ?  ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wieso das sein könnte... Jedenfalls verbrenne ich GTA 4 etz endgültig aufm scheiterhaufen und schick es zurück. Sorry für den ewig langen post leute.


----------



## maschine1 (18. Dezember 2008)

hi,
ich hab folgendes problem:
ich habe meine musik ordnungsgemäß in das vorgesehene verzeichnis gehaun, klappt auch alles. Nur leider hab ich bei Songwechsel immer einen 5 sekunden lag. ich habe bis jetzt noch keine lösung gefunden, vielleicht findet ihr ja was 

Mein System:
Core2Duo E8200
9800gt 
2gb ram
winxp + sp3

PS: Das Spiel läuft unter maximalen Einstellungen flüssig und ohne probleme, die lags kommen auch bei niedrigesten Einstellungen. (bis auf Rendering - ist auf Hoch)


----------



## Psycco (18. Dezember 2008)

maschine1 am 18.12.2008 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich hab folgendes problem:
> ich habe meine musik ordnungsgemäß in das vorgesehene verzeichnis gehaun, klappt auch alles. Nur leider hab ich bei Songwechsel immer einen 5 sekunden lag. ich habe bis jetzt noch keine lösung gefunden, vielleicht findet ihr ja was
> 
> ...



Was? -.- Keine Probs mit deiner 9800GT? Wie haste das hingekriegt? Alten Treibr drauf gehaun?^^


----------



## Karamanga (19. Dezember 2008)

Habe jetzt noch einmal alles neu aufgesetzt:

- Audio-Treiber deinstalliert
- neu gebootet
- Grafik-Treiber deinstalliert
- neu gebootet
- GTA4 inkl. RS-Social-Club deinstalliert
- neu gebootet
- Audio-Treiber neu istalliert (inkl. des neuen Realtek-HD-Treibers R2.11)
- neu gebootet
- Grafik-Teiber neu installiert (den niegel-nagel-neuen Beta-Treiber 181.00!!)
- neu gebootet
- GTA4 neu installert
- neu gebootet

-> das Spiel läuft!
-> kein Sound-Bug!
-> den Patch habe ich NICHT installiert.

Natürlich läuft es nicht astrein, aber ich hatte ja auch mit dem Patch keine Performance-Verbesserung.
Da ich mit dem Patch ja so große Probleme (SOund-Bug) hatte, weiß ich nun nicht, ob ich es riskieren soll, den Patch zu installieren -> kann so ohne Patch schließlich nicht online gehen und MP spielen.
Auf der anderen Seite -> vielleicht klappt es ja dieses mal problemlos!?

Jetzt wäre es super, wenn man das Ganze einmal mit und einmal ohne Patch ausprobieren könnte.


----------



## fiumpf (19. Dezember 2008)

Karamanga am 19.12.2008 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wäre es super, wenn man das Ganze einmal mit und einmal ohne Patch ausprobieren könnte.


Mach halt Images von deiner System- und einer eventuell vorhandenen Spielepartition. Damit gehst du kein Risiko ein und kannst gefahrlos testen.


----------



## noname2k (19. Dezember 2008)

noname2k am 12.12.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat für mich vielleicht jemand noch einen Tipp?
> 
> Hier erstmal mein System:
> AMD X2 6400+
> ...



Hab leider immernoch gleiches Problem wie im Quote. Patch ist drauf und hab auch schon probiert mit CPUControl beim starten von GTA4 nur eine CPU zuzuweisen und dann im Spiel wieder beide CPU´s aber trotzdem immer Abstürze beim zocken. Nur wenn ich das Game auf einer CPU laufen lasse geht es


----------



## Kaeksch (19. Dezember 2008)

noname2k am 19.12.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab leider immernoch gleiches Problem wie im Quote. Patch ist drauf und hab auch schon probiert mit CPUControl beim starten von GTA4 nur eine CPU zuzuweisen und dann im Spiel wieder beide CPU´s aber trotzdem immer Abstürze beim zocken. Nur wenn ich das Game auf einer CPU laufen lasse geht es



Hast die neusten AMD CPU Treiber und den Dualcore Optimizer drauf?


----------



## noname2k (19. Dezember 2008)

Kaeksch am 19.12.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> noname2k am 19.12.2008 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dualcore Optimizer 1.1.4 ist drauf. Woher bekomm ich den CPU Treiber? Auf der AMD Seite habe ich leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## Kaeksch (19. Dezember 2008)

noname2k am 19.12.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 19.12.2008 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte da aber auch zu finden sein. Notfalls Google anschmeißen.


----------



## KKK15 (19. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

Kann mich schon seit 11 stunden nicht mehr bei social club anmelden !!!!????!!!

Er sagt immer passwort oder email wäre falsch . auf social club.com kann ich mich aber noch anmelden !!?? 

Was kann ich tuhen !!!!!???????????


----------



## Kaeksch (19. Dezember 2008)

KKK15 am 19.12.2008 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> Kann mich schon seit 11 stunden nicht mehr bei social club anmelden !!!!????!!!
> 
> ...



Wenn du nur den Einzelspielermodus nutzen willst is das eh nich notwendig.


----------



## noname2k (19. Dezember 2008)

Kaeksch am 19.12.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> noname2k am 19.12.2008 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab jetzt den "AMD Prozessor-Treiber 1.3.2.0053" gefunden und installiert. Hab vorhin auch mal GTA komplett deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt. Leider immernoch Abstürze wenn beide CPU´s genutzt werden. Ich will doch nur mal in Ruhe GTA 4 zocken


----------



## KKK15 (20. Dezember 2008)

Kaeksch am 19.12.2008 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> KKK15 am 19.12.2008 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe das game längst durch und zocke immer Online von daher ist es mir wichtig das er wieder geht !!?=?

Weis keine eine lösung ???


----------



## elav (20. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich hab bereits versucht, diese Begrenzung der Auflösung/Texturqualität (wird immer wieder zurückgesetzt) aufzuheben, indem ich die Paramteter "-norestrictions" und "-nomemrestrict" ergänzt hab.
Allerdings hat das auch nix geholfen.   Gepacht hab ich auch schon, ebenfalls keine Besserung.
Hat noch jemand ne Lösung oder Idee?
Wäre über Hilfe sehr dankbar.. 

Mein System : Grafik : Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS
                           CPU  : Intel Core 2Quad CPU Q6600 @2.40 Ghz


----------



## axelreborn (21. Dezember 2008)

AlterSack-67 am 17.12.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> axelreborn am 17.12.2008 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss leider doch feststellen das es nur kurzfristig was gebracht hat... frag mich zwar wieso aber naja.
Also fullspecaudio bringts doch nit!! Sound macht wieder schwierigkeiten!!! :-/


----------



## M-to-the-W (21. Dezember 2008)

So, hab auch n problem wovon ich restlos überfordert bin.
Beim starten von gta4 wird mir der RMN 40 angezeigt, wovon ich mittlerweile weiß dass dieser auf fehlendem sp3 beruht. Naja ich hab versucht SP3 runterzuladen was auch funktioniert, allerdings wenn ich es dann ausführen will und die datei dann die aktuelle konfiguration überprüft, dann wird mir aufeinmal gesagt die datei system.xml.dll würd fehlen.
Wie verdammt nochmal krig ich jetz sp3 auf meinen rechner? Will gta zoggn *heul*


----------



## AlterSack-67 (22. Dezember 2008)

Norisk699 am 18.12.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> APOCALYPSE NOW !!!
> 
> SocialClubdownload gezogen - installiert - neustart
> 
> ...



Sorry für die späte Antwort... Obwohl ich da jetzt auch sprachlos bin. Jetzt hat Dir mein Tipp Dein System zerschossen ...
Könnte am .Net Framework liegen (abgesehen von der beschixxenen RS Soft.). Installier das nochmal (Vorgängerversion), dann das Spiel bzw. RS Mist... sonst: 
Falls Du nicht aufgeben willst, versuch doch mal xp auf einer weiteren Partition "jungfräulich" mit aktuellen Treibern zu installieren... Ansonsten geb ich Dir völlig Recht: technisch ist das Spiel eine Zumutung ohne gleichen. Tausche es um und "leihe" es Dir.
Grüße Micha



			
				axelreborn am 21.12.2008 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ...fullspecaudio
> Muss leider doch feststellen das es nur kurzfristig was gebracht hat... frag mich zwar wieso aber naja.
> Also fullspecaudio bringts doch nit!! Sound macht wieder schwierigkeiten!!! :-/



Hast Du ingame einen Benchmark gemacht? Da gehts bei mir auch nicht mehr. Spiel neu starten, dann gehts bei mir wieder...




			
				M-to-the-W am 21.12.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab auch n problem wovon ich restlos überfordert bin.
> Beim starten von gta4 wird mir der RMN 40 angezeigt, wovon ich mittlerweile weiß dass dieser auf fehlendem sp3 beruht. Naja ich hab versucht SP3 runterzuladen was auch funktioniert, allerdings wenn ich es dann ausführen will und die datei dann die aktuelle konfiguration überprüft, dann wird mir aufeinmal gesagt die datei system.xml.dll würd fehlen.
> Wie verdammt nochmal krig ich jetz sp3 auf meinen rechner? Will gta zoggn *heul*



Die gehört zu .Net Framework. Lade die mal vor dem Update runter. Vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## Dario90 (22. Dezember 2008)

Da hier ja einige ihr GTA IV aufm Scheiterhaufen verbrennen wollen, wenn Interesse besteht --> PN an mich! Bin bereit 0-10€ dafür auszugeben!! 





































(ernstgemeint)


----------



## AlterSack-67 (22. Dezember 2008)

Dario90 am 22.12.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hier ja einige ihr GTA IV aufm Scheiterhaufen verbrennen wollen, wenn Interesse besteht --> PN an mich! Bin bereit 0-10€ dafür auszugeben!!
> (ernstgemeint)



Er gibt Dir bestimmt noch 10€ für Deinen schwachsinnigen Post. 
  Zu doof zum saugen aber hier Sprüche kloppen...


----------



## Dario90 (22. Dezember 2008)

AlterSack-67 am 22.12.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Er gibt Dir bestimmt noch 10€ für Deinen schwachsinnigen Post.
> Zu doof zum saugen aber hier Sprüche kloppen...




Dieser Smiley hier   sollte eigentlich die Ironie meines Posts ausdrücken
ok, hätte das ernstgemeint weg lassen sollen, war´s natürlich nicht   
Sry --> dummer Post


----------



## M-to-the-W (22. Dezember 2008)

M-to-the-W am 21.12.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab auch n problem wovon ich restlos überfordert bin.
> Beim starten von gta4 wird mir der RMN 40 angezeigt, wovon ich mittlerweile weiß dass dieser auf fehlendem sp3 beruht. Naja ich hab versucht SP3 runterzuladen was auch funktioniert, allerdings wenn ich es dann ausführen will und die datei dann die aktuelle konfiguration überprüft, dann wird mir aufeinmal gesagt die datei system.xml.dll würd fehlen.
> Wie verdammt nochmal krig ich jetz sp3 auf meinen rechner? Will gta zoggn *heul*



Die gehört zu .Net Framework. Lade die mal vor dem Update runter. Vielleicht hilft es ja [/quote]

welches netframework? da gibts doch auch verschiedene oder?^^ sry hab nich allzuviel ahnung, weiß nur dass ich da n bisschen genauere antwort bräuchte.


----------



## AlterSack-67 (22. Dezember 2008)

M-to-the-W am 22.12.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> M-to-the-W am 21.12.2008 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welches netframework? da gibts doch auch verschiedene oder?^^ sry hab nich allzuviel ahnung, weiß nur dass ich da n bisschen genauere antwort bräuchte. [/quote]

Versuch mal die:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=de&FamilyID=0856eacb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5

Aber ohne Gewähr!
Gruß Micha


----------



## Psycco (22. Dezember 2008)

Hat eig. jemand Erfolg mit dem Grafikpatch? bei mir gibts da dieselben Probs wie vorher


----------



## chris261090 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab eine 7950gt und hab auch den neuen nvidia treiber für gta iv (180.84) installiert.
Wie das spiel damit läuft kann ich leider nicht herausfinden, denn mit diesem treiber kommt beim starten von windows (nicht gta 4) ein bluescreen.
Mit dem "alten" treiber (178.24) startet windows zwar, aber der texturfehler tritt auf.
danke im voraus für antworten

edit: Ich hab beim 2. versuch driver cleaner benutzt, bevor ich den 180.84 installiert hab, hat aber auch nix gebracht


----------



## sersch87 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

Tag an alle,
ich habe schon überall im forum gesucht aber nichts passendes gefunden was mir hilft. So und zwar habe ich das problem das ich im spiel nicht meine grafikauflösung auf 1920x1600 einstellen kann.

bitte um hilfe

danke


----------



## nVidia-Freak7 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

Hallo zusammen,

hab Heute GTA IV bekommen und hab ein Problem.
Nach der Instalation will ich GTA iV starten, dann kommt ein kleine Fester
-> darin steht Onlineprüfung des Erscheinungsdatums...
   dies ist natürlich fehlgeschlagen.

Dann gabs noch einen Button für Manuell aktivieren -> ein weiteres Fenster öffnete sich und darin stand 

´´ Die für den Programmstart erforderliche Lizenz ist erst ab dem 30-10-2008 gültig.
Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Softwareanbieter.´´

o.O Was nun, bitte um hilfe!


----------



## Talchia (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

@chris261090
Falls Rivatuner auf der Platte ist, deinstallieren und dann erst 180.84 drauf.

@sersch87
Weil sich sonst deine CPU in das Mainboard einbrennt  . Versuchs mit diesen Tuning Guide  , dann gibts noch die Möglichkeit mit dem Parameter -norestrictions alles einzustellen was man will im Optionsmenü. Dadurch wird die Grafikkarte aber überlastet  und viele Texturen werden erst gar nicht geladen. Allerdings hatt das Spiel soviele Details das es oft gar nicht auffällt und lustigerweise erhöht sich dadurch die FPS.


----------



## chris261090 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

@ Talchia:
Rivatuner hab ich ned installiert. Ich glaub der treiber funzt bei mir ned, weils halt ne istabile beta is. Hab auch versucht, obs mit 180.48 funzt, aber leider bricht dann des setup ab, weil des meine graka ned unterstützt D:


----------



## LordSaddler (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

Hi,
habe GTA IV gestern installiert und bin total unzufrieden mit Grafik & Performance.
Ich habe laut dem Benchmark ca. 27 fps bei Auflösung von 1280 x 1024, Texturqualität auf Mittel, Renderqualität  auf Hoch, Sichtdistanz 35, Verkehr und Detaildistanz auf 70 und Schatten auf 12.
Aber von diesen 27fps merke ich nicht viel, da es sehr viele Einbrüche gibt oder das Spiel mal für kurze Zeit stehen bleibt oder komplett einfriert.

Mein Rechner:
Alle Treiber aktuell

Windows XP SP3
ATI Radeon HD 4850 (Club3D) 512 MB
Athlon X2 6400+
2GB RAM

In der aktuellen PC-Games werden diese Einstellungen (die, die ich eingestellt habe) für folgendes System empfohlen: Core2Duo E6600, Geforce 9800 GT (512), 2GB RAM
Da ist mein System ja nahe dran, oder nicht?


Wenn ich die automatisch gemachten Einstellungen benutze, ist alles viel niedriger eingestellt, aber das Spiel läuft auch nicht schneller/besser.

Ich habe nun auch mehrmals dieses Reflexions-Tunig von PCGH ausprobiert, hat aber nie funktioniert. Das Spiel startet dabei mit 800x600 Auflösung.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...4_PC_Tuning-_Mehr_Fps_dank_Reflexions-Tuning/

Außerdem sind bei mir die Schatten sowas von hässlich und das obwohl ich den Patch installiert habe.

Habt ihr Vorschläge wie ich mein GTA IV konfigurieren soll (ich möchte schon, dass es ein wenig ansehnlich ist)?
Kann man etwas gegen die hässlichen Schatten unternehmen?
Kennt ihr vllt noch eine ausführlichere Erklärung als die von pgh für das Reflexions-Tunig?

Wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt, irgendetwas zu verbessern, dann wird GTA IV wohl erstmal nicht gezockt.


----------



## Kabuto (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

Hallo,

ich hab mir vor kurzem GTA 4 gekauft, aber leider kann ich es kaum spielen da es irgendein grafisches Problem gibt. 
Bild: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=profile&s=bgalerie&profile_id=2433569

Ich hab ne ATI Radeon HD 4850 und das Game läuft sonst auch ohne Probleme. Nachdem ich den Patch drauf hab, lief es manchmal aber auch erst nach ca. 10 Versuchen.


----------



## LordSaddler (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*



			
				Kabuto am 25.12.2008 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir vor kurzem GTA 4 gekauft, aber leider kann ich es kaum spielen da es irgendein grafisches Problem gibt.
> Bild: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=profile&s=bgalerie&profile_id=2433569
> ...




Den Fehler oder so einen ähnlichen hatte ich auch einmal, der ist nach einem Neustart des Spiels aber wider verschwunden und seit dem nicht mehr aufgetaucht.
Darf ich fragen mit welchen Einstellungen du spielst?
Weil ich hab ja die selbe Grafikkarte und einen ähnlichen Prozessor.

EDIT: Ich hab echt kein Bock mehr, ständig bleibt dieses beschissene Spiel hängen und das einzige was noch funktioniert ist RESET! Oder es startet gar nicht erst und bleibt einfach ein schwarzer Bildschirm    und dazu ist es noch total hässlich. Das einzig schöne sind die Autos und die passen gar nicht zu dem restlichen Dreck. Ich hoffe der 2. Patch lässt nicht so lange auf sich warten. Habe das Spiel seit gestern und bin dank den ganzen scheiß Fehler bei stolzen 3 %. Dabei wird es wohl auch bleiben.


----------



## Kabuto (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

Neustarten hat nichts geholfen. Und was sehr merkwürdig ist die Grafikfehler tauchen erst auf, wenn ich durch die Haustür meines Verstecks gegangen bin. Geh ich aber wieder rein sind sie weg.

Meine Einstellungen:

Videomodus:                  1680x1050 60Hz
Bildformat:                       16:9
Texturqualität:                  Mittel
Renderqualität:                Hoch
Sichtdistanz:                     25
Detaildistanz:                   37
Fahrzeugdichte:               100
Schattendichte:                3
Ressourcennutzung:      437/470MB


----------



## gatzke (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo 

wenn ich die mission PAYBACK bei jmmy pagorino mache also ich da zu so ein dinner fahren aber dann wenn ich daa bin und zum pfeil da geh lädt es und es lädt stunden lang 

wieso?????

kann mir jemadn helfen bitte   will weiter spieln 

danke im voraus


----------



## strahle (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*



			
				Kabuto am 25.12.2008 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Neustarten hat nichts geholfen. Und was sehr merkwürdig ist die Grafikfehler tauchen erst auf, wenn ich durch die Haustür meines Verstecks gegangen bin. Geh ich aber wieder rein sind sie weg.



ich bin auf der rockstar support seite ( http://www.rockstargames.com/support/gta4pc/DE.html )  auf folgendes gestoßen:



> # Besitzer von ATI-Karten  - Hier http://www.rockstargames.com/support/gta4pc/docs/ATI MipMap_DE.doc klicken um Probleme mit der Bildqualität (schwarze/fehlende Texturen) durch bestimmte MipMap Detail-Einstellungen zu beheben.



vllt hilfts ja ^^ gl

EDIT:

In diesem Dokument steht folgendes:


> Stelle bitte sicher, dass der Schieberegler für deinen “MipMap Detail Level” im Catalyst Control Center voll auf “Qualität” gestellt ist, es können sonst Ergebnisse auftreten, wie unten auf dem Screenshot zu sehen.



Dachte wenn die ein extra Worddokument zum download anbieten steht da etwas mehr drin...


----------



## shirib (26. Dezember 2008)

gatzke am 26.12.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wenn ich die mission PAYBACK bei jmmy pagorino mache also ich da zu so ein dinner fahren aber dann wenn ich daa bin und zum pfeil da geh lädt es und es lädt stunden lang
> 
> ...


Bei mir war das auch so. Irgendwann bin ich dann auf die Idee gekommen es einfach mal laden zu lassen und voilà: Irgendwann ging die Mission weiter. Dumm ist es nur, wenn die Mission schief geht und du diese noch einmal starten darfst...


----------



## Kabuto (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

Ich habs mal auf Quality und gleich wieder zurück auf High Quality gestellt, und es hat funktioniert. Aber als ich wieder aus dem Spiel raus war und es neu gestarted habe ging es plötzlich nicht mehr. Habs dann auch mal auf Quality gelassen aber das hat auch nichts geholfen.


----------



## LordSaddler (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

Bei mir startet das Spiel nun irgendwie gar nicht mehr. Es öffnet sich zwar diese "Console", aber dann ist mein Bildschirm nur noch schwarz. Hilft nur noch strg-alt-entf.

Hier mal die Fehler aus der Ereignisanzeige:

"Stillstehende Anwendung GTAIV.exe, Version 1.0.1.0, Stillstandmodul hungapp, Version 0.0.0.0, Stillstandadresse 0x00000000."

"Stillstehende Anwendung T3Main.exe, Version 1.0.0.1, Stillstandmodul hungapp, Version 0.0.0.0, Stillstandadresse 0x00000000."

"Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung gtaiv.exe, Version 1.0.1.0, fehlgeschlagenes Modul gtaiv.exe, Version 1.0.1.0, Fehleradresse 0x00050a9d."

Sind ja i-wie Nullpointer.. ka auf jedenfall geht es nicht mehr und ich habe auch nicht mehr die Nerven, dass nochmal zu probieren.

"Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung gtaiv.exe, Version 1.0.1.0, fehlgeschlagenes Modul unknown, Version 0.0.0.0, Fehleradresse 0x03020201."

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## LordMephisto (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

tachchen   

Grade GTA IV einem Kumpel abgekauft bei dem es nicht läuft, hätte es mir zum Vollpreis wohl nicht gekauft, weil ich keinen aktuellen Rechner habe. Und da liegt auch mein Problem.
Grafikkarte ist eine 7900GS und da gibt es gleich mal einen Fehler den Rockstar auch auf der HP beschreibt und folgendes Bild anbietet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es bei mir auch aus. Laut Rockstar behebt der neue NV Treiber 180.84 bei der 7900er Serie genau dieses Problem. Nur wie soll ich den installiert bekommen? Der Treiber ist ja garnicht für meine Karte gedacht. Ich finde bei NV auch nicht diesen Treiber für meine Grakka und das Setup des 180.84 bricht natürlich dann bei mir ab. 

Was nu sprach der Gnu?

edit: Hat sich erledigt, der Beta-Treiber geht auch für ältere Modelle.


----------



## LordSaddler (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

Heute hat sich das Spiel mal wieder dazu entschieden zu starten.
Was mich jetzt noch extrem stört sind die Schatten:

http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/3889/gtaschattenoe9.jpg 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese zu "verbessern" oder von mir aus auch ganz auszustellen?

Schattendichte ist bei mir auf "12" gestellt.
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4850 512 MB + neuste ATI-Treiber


----------



## Kaeksch (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*



			
				LordSaddler am 27.12.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute hat sich das Spiel mal wieder dazu entschieden zu starten.
> Was mich jetzt noch extrem stört sind die Schatten:
> 
> http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/3889/gtaschattenoe9.jpg
> ...



Gegen die Krümelschatten kann man erstma nüscht machen. Wolln wir hoffen dat dat mit dem nächsten Patch ausgebügelt wird. Die sehn echt grausig aus.


----------



## revoc (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

Hallo,  ich habe jetzt recht viele Seiten hier im Thread durchstöbert...

Habe ebenfalls das Problem, dass ich das Spiel nicht aktivieren kann.
Es heißt immer "Die für die Programmstart erforderliche Lizenz ist erst ab dem 30-10-2008 gültig "... 
Leider kann ich es auch nicht anders aktivieren.

Da ich ja ein Fan von GTA bin wollt ich das Game eigentlich ungern in die Ecke werfen, bzw wieder verkaufen.


Gibts nun irgendeine andere Alternative? Kann man eventuell was über die Hotline erreichen?
Ich versuch auch schon seit Stunden was zuerreichen. Mit diesem OfflineInstaller komm ich auch nicht weiter, da sich die Fehlermeldung von Oben wiederholt.



Gruß,


----------



## Psycco (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

Die Datumabfrage is vorbeugend gegen Raubkopien gedacht. Check mal das Datum deines Rechners.

Aber was ich mich frage: Wieso läuft das Spiel bei euch allen? Sobald ich aus der Wohung auf die Straße geh, fällt die Grafik in sich zusammen. Ich hab ne NVidia GeForce 9800 GT,
und so ziemlich alles andere läuft perfekt, nur GTA nich :/


----------



## LordSaddler (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*



			
				Psycco am 28.12.2008 03:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Datumabfrage is vorbeugend gegen Raubkopien gedacht. Check mal das Datum deines Rechners.
> 
> Aber was ich mich frage: Wieso läuft das Spiel bei euch allen? Sobald ich aus der Wohung auf die Straße geh, fällt die Grafik in sich zusammen. Ich hab ne NVidia GeForce 9800 GT,
> und so ziemlich alles andere läuft perfekt, nur GTA nich :/



Hast du denn die neusten Treiber für deine Grafikkarte?


----------



## Psycco (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*



			
				LordSaddler am 28.12.2008 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Psycco am 28.12.2008 03:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jap, leider, sonst könnt ichs mir ja erklären 
Assassins Creed läuft perfekt, das neue CoD immer so ne halbe bis eine Stunde,
WoW hat ein paar mal am Tag komplette wiederholungsszenen mit Grafikschmierereinen, dann kurz aufn Desktop (Windows-Taste) und wieder Ingame und alles läuft wieder normal.


----------



## wikocini (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

Hey Leutz,

Hab mir das Spiel LEIDER auch gekauft.

Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten konnte ich dann wenigstens die Installation komplett ausführen. Auch bei W Live und SC hab ich mir accounts angelegt.

Will ich jedoch das Spiel starten bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldungen. Bisher konnte ich von dem Spiel noch nichts sehen.

[img=http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/8751/snaprp4.th.jpg]

[img=http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/9122/clipboard01vd9.th.jpg]

Hab Windoofs xp sp 3
radeon 9800 xt

hab mir auch schon das Patch und die ATI updates geholt aber tut sich nix. Bin verzweifelt und vorallem genervt.


----------



## Psycco (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*



			
				wikocini am 29.12.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leutz,
> 
> Hab mir das Spiel LEIDER auch gekauft.
> 
> ...



Da wird wohl nur Neuinstallation abhilfe schaffen


----------



## trayo (1. Januar 2009)

*[GTA IV] Sammelthread: Installationsproblem*

Hey Leute,
ich hab zu Weihnachten auch GTA4 bekommen und wies genau das ich es noch nicht Spielen kann. Mein Problem ist ein anderes. Ich möchte GTA4 einfach nur auf meiner Externen Fesplatte installieren wobei immer nach einer mehr oder weniger langen Zeit ein Fehler auftritt. Wenn ich diesen mit einem OK bestätige bleibt das installationsfenster offen und geht nach ca. 30minuten zu und ich habe wieder das Fenster wo ich auswählen kann ob ich GTA4 installieren woll oder nicht.

Hier der Ablauf:

Schritt 1:
http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1...wzs63d_jpg.htm

Schritt 2:
http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/1...trjq65_jpg.htm

Schritt 3:
http://s11b.directupload.net/file/d/...stbvkz_jpg.htm

Schritt 4:
http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/1...q9b4ry_jpg.htm

Bis hier ist alles gut doch dann das...

Schritt 5:
http://s11b.directupload.net/file/d/...cbu3gb_jpg.htm

MfG Trayo


----------



## BestOf (1. Januar 2009)

.

.


----------



## BestOf (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: grafik problem*

.


----------



## Ackne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				erafy am 03.12.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 03.12.2008 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin ,

Ich bin Akne

Doch das ist dir bestimmt über den weg gelaufen ( CD Fassung )
Install --- Securom aktivierung ----- = mummer eingabe bitte

mit - Strich unterbrechen . ergo !!

xxxxxx-xxxxxx-xxxxxxx-xxxxxx-xxxxxx

Sonst Du nicht haben Aktiviert.


mfg  akne


----------



## Pete1212 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hi,
ich habe schon viele versch. Threads auf so einigen Seiten durchgesehen aber nirgendwo gibt es eine Lösung...
Wenn ich auf Start drücke so erscheinen versch. gezeichnete Bilder von Personen aus dem Spiel mit der City im Hintergrund... aber danach geht es nicht weiter  
Kennt jmd eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## Belgium (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



			
				Pete1212 am 03.01.2009 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe schon viele versch. Threads auf so einigen Seiten durchgesehen aber nirgendwo gibt es eine Lösung...
> Wenn ich auf Start drücke so erscheinen versch. gezeichnete Bilder von Personen aus dem Spiel mit der City im Hintergrund... aber danach geht es nicht weiter
> Kennt jmd eine Lösung für das Problem?


Haste auch schon alles probiert? Also von neuen Treiber bis hinzu neuer Installation?
Also bei mir läuft es gut, ok mit Texturausfällen und nicht einstellbaren Grafikeinstellungen, mit der commandline, kann ich es zwar einstellen, aber dann is eher unspielbar, egal ob 800 x 600 oder was weiss ich für Einstellung. Wenn ich wieder was Geld habe, versuch ich die Hardwarelösung, sprich ne neue Graka, erstmal hat der Katalysator mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, 400 Euro mit neuer Lambdasonde, das is böh....


----------



## Sangor (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Installationsproblem*



			
				trayo am 01.01.2009 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> ich hab zu Weihnachten auch GTA4 bekommen und wies genau das ich es noch nicht Spielen kann. Mein Problem ist ein anderes. Ich möchte GTA4 einfach nur auf meiner Externen Fesplatte installieren wobei immer nach einer mehr oder weniger langen Zeit ein Fehler auftritt. Wenn ich diesen mit einem OK bestätige bleibt das installationsfenster offen und geht nach ca. 30minuten zu und ich habe wieder das Fenster wo ich auswählen kann ob ich GTA4 installieren woll oder nicht.
> 
> Hier der Ablauf:
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich auch, habe sozusagen GTA 4 2x neu intalliert bis ich es kapiert habe, dass es nichts bringt. Hab dann einfach bei einer neuen Anfrage auf die Installation, mit Abbrechen gedrückt und siehe da, das Spiel war tortz allem auf meiner Festplatte. Also einfach normal installieren und bei der zweiten Anfrage abbrechen, müsste eigentlich klappen.
Schade ist nur das GTA für mich als Notebookspieler etwas lahm erscheint.
Trotz: IntelDualCore 2x2,4 Ghz
2GB Arbeitsspeicher
Nvidia 8700GT

komme ich net über 22Fps...und dann muss ich mich entweder entscheiden auf 1200x800 Auflösung und (ziemlich) niedirige Details oder 1024x800 mit den PcGames vorgeschriebenen EInstellungen, womit es fast aussieht wie GTA:VC   
Hoffentlich schafft ein neuer Patch bessere Performance


----------



## Belgium (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Installationsproblem*

Mittlerweile glaubig nicht mehr daran, das es jemals einen Patch geben wird, also so nen richtigen Patch, nicht dieses Krümmelupdate, das man als Patch schimpft...Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Psycco (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Installationsproblem*



			
				Belgium am 04.01.2009 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile glaubig nicht mehr daran, das es jemals einen Patch geben wird, also so nen richtigen Patch, nicht dieses Krümmelupdate, das man als Patch schimpft...Schade eigentlich...



Ich habs besser gemacht. XBOX 360 angeschafft und da des Spiel drauf zocken, aufn PC wirds wahrscheinlich nie richtig laufen


----------



## AnthonyBenway (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Installationsproblem*

leute vergesst xbox und ps3 ...
nette konsolen zum zocken für leute, die keinen plan haben von PC technik ... nur CD einlegen und zocken ist ja ok

aber wo bleibt da die quali ???? ein PC kann man pimpen, optimal setten usw. die grafik sieht um einiges besser aus als auf jeder konsole...

ich glaube gern, daß leute mit ATI ein problem haben
dieser sachverhalt ist nicht neu, die ganze geschichte ist eine marketingstory

ATI steht in konkurrenz zu NVIDIA ... das war schon vor jahren der fall bei shootern, adventures und anderen games ... ati läuft nicht, nvidia läuft ... so einfach ist das leider.
hast Du ati hast Du abgekackt, hast Du nvidia, hast Du gewonnen

ich selbst hab beides und verfolge mit interesse jedes vernünftige, anspruchsvolle game
und immer öfter kackt der amd-ati PC ab und der intel-nvidiaPC schnurrt wie ne katze ...

ich schwöre eigentlich seit jahren auf AMD und ATI -.- schon wegen preis leistung ... aber rudeboy vergiss es - die hardware ist zwar top - aber auf dem markt haben längst nvidia, intel und microsoft gewonnen - also wer erwartet noch, dass ein game von den guten alten schotten auf ati und amd spielbar ist, wenn die jungs schon von microsoft gekauft sind....

also gamer wacht auf ... erschiesst nicht francis sonder derrick und ihr habt gewonnen - soll heissen = ein gamer mit intel und nvidia hat gewonnen ein gamer mit amd und ati hat verloren ... leider

wie z.b. voodoo, wem das noch was sagt der weiss, dass die bude von nvidia aufgekauft wurde und damit innovation und fortschritt vernichtet wurden (nur ein bsp.)
 also leute der kapitalismus siegt - kauft nvidia gpu´s zum zocken ;D

gruss


----------



## sky71 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Installationsproblem*



			
				AnthonyBenway am 08.01.2009 01:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ....ATI steht in konkurrenz zu NVIDIA ... das war schon vor jahren der fall bei shootern, adventures und anderen games ... ati läuft nicht, nvidia läuft ...



Moin,
also bisher hatte ich nie Probleme mit meinem AMD/ATI-System und aktuelle Titel (z.B.FraCry2) liefen problemlos. (Natürlich nicht auf vollen Details aber spielbar...)
Damit ist seit GTA4 allerdings schluss!
Gestern gegekauft und zunächst "problemlos" installiert. (Obwohl ich zwischendurch aufgrund der langen Installationsdauer dachte ich würde Windows installieren   !)
Vorm Start des Programs habe ich dann noch den neuesten Catalyst geladen und auch gleich den Patch1 zu GTA4 installiert.
Zunächst liess sich das Spiel nichtmal starten, da ich mich nicht beim Rockstar SocialClub angemeldet hatte... -> in der Anleitung steht explicit: "Bitte beachte, dass das Registrieren bei diesen Diensten nicht notwendig ist, um die Einzelspielerkampagne zu spielen."
Naja, kein Problem also da angemeldet und bei der Windows-Live-Abfrage "offline spielen" gewählt, so weit so gut...
Nach ca 1,5h installiere dies, lade das, registrie dich dort, lade das und installiere noch dieses (und ich hab damals bei HALFLIFE2 gemeckert..  ) war ich endlich soweit und das Spiel startete.
1. Session ca 1/4h, 2.Session dto., 3. Session ca 1h, danach jedesmal der Absturz.
Und was für einer: kein "Fatal Error" kein "Windows hat ein Problem festgestellt" kein "hängen bleiben", sondern KNIPS und aus die Maus , der Rechner schaltet sich komplett ab, ohne Fehlermeldung etc. 
Ich vermute mal dass meine GraKa schuld ist, da sie nicht ganz den Anforderungen entspricht (Ist leider nur ne RADEONX1600), denn ansonsten erfüllt alles die angegebenen Voraussetzungen....
Jedoch find ich das schon komisch, dass sich der Rechner komplett abschaltet habe dieses Problem bisher noch nie gehabt!

Hat jemand noch nen Tip woran es sonst liegen könnte???  

Wäre schade, wenn ich jetzt nen Monat warten muss bis ich mir ne andere GraKa kaufen kann und dann hoffentlich in den Genuss von GTA4 komme ....

Grüße aus Berlin, Sky71


----------



## sky71 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Installationsproblem*

Moin, nochmal!

So, scheinbar alle Probs behoben....

Nachdem ich .NET Frameworks auf Version 3.5 + SP1 upgedated habe (hatte noch V 3.0) und zusätzlich mit offenem Gehäuse spiele um dem System mehr Frischluft zuzuführen, lief das Game jetzt 3h ohne Probleme! Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so....

Grüße aus Berlin, bzw aus LC   , der Sky71


----------



## Psycco (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Installationsproblem*

Naja PC gut und recht, war damals auch Konsolero aber mit meiner NVidia hab ich NUR Probleme, bzw mit dem Treiber. In Foren hab ich rausgefunden dass das Problem schon seit Anfang 2007  besteht, und ich find es schwach, dass seit 2 Jahren dafür keine Lösung aufm Markt is...

Psy


----------



## Nightfly83 (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also ich melde mich jetzt hier auch mal zu Wort. 
Hatte mir natürlich ohne vorher mal nachzulesen das Spiel im Handel gekauft und nu steh ich da mit nem sehr arg ruckelndem Spiel.

Zuerst hatte ich alles auf Auto-Konfig. Aber das war nur am ruckeln.
Dann habe ich ein bisschen rumgespielt. 

Auflösung 1280x800
Beide Details auf Mittel
Sicht 28
Detail 24
Fahrzeugdichte 25
Schattendichte 6

Kein AA oder AF an. ==> Es ruckelt immer noch.

Habe das Spiel bereits gepatched, Catalyst 8.12 installiert, aber keine Änderung.

Hier mein System:

Intel C2D 8400 @ 3.00 Ghz
2x 2GB Geil DDR2-800 Speicher
Gainward Ati HD4850 Golden Sample mit 1GB
Mainboard ASUS P5QL SE
Windows Vista Home Premium (64Bit)

Ich hoffe, jemand von euch kann mir nen Tipp geben, was ich machen kann um das Spiel genießen zu können und zwar möglichst ruckelfrei. Auch wenn ich gelesen hab, dass das mit ner ATI Karte wohl nicht wirklich möglich ist.

Danke


----------



## janisb28 (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo, hier meine Supportantwort von Take2.

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx ,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Deinstallieren Sie bitte das komplette Spiel noch einmal.
Löschen Sie alle evtl. Verknüpfungen und Verzeichnisse.
Führen Sie bitte eine Datenträger Bereinigung durch.
Starten Sie dann den Rechner neu und deaktivieren dann bitte den Virenscanner
und Firewall.

Installieren Sie nun bitte das Spiel noch einmal neu.
Achten sie bitte zuvor darauf, dass Sie das aktuelle .Net Framework 3.5 SP1
auf Ihrem Rechner installiert haben. Das sollte einmal unter der
Systemsteuerung > Software aufgeführt sein und in der Msinfo gelistet sein.

Ebenfalls muss der aktuelle Adobe Flash Player zur korrekten Videodarstellung
installiert sein.

Der Rockstar Social Club und Games for Windows Live müssen installiert sein!
Die Accounts müssen angelegt sein und miteinander verknüpft worden sein.

Nach der Installation des Spieles, installieren Sie bitte den aktuellen Patch
http://www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/patch/index.html

Um das Spiel spielen zu können, wird die aktuellste Version von Games for
Windows - LIVE benötigt. Weitere Informationen und einen Link zum manuellen
Herunterladen der neuesten Version finden Sie unter
http://www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/GFWLupdate 

WICHTIG: vor der Installation von Programmen/Spielen/Gerätetreibern und vor
jedem Spielstart sollten grundsätzlich Hintergrundprogramme wie z.B.
Virenscanner, Installationsüberwachungsprogramme, CD-Brenntools etc.
deaktiviert/beendet werden. 
Beenden Sie deshalb im Task- Manager (STRG+ALT+ENTF) grundsätzlich alle
Prozesse vor der Installation und dem Spielstart die nicht zum
Windows-Standard gehören.


Viele Grüße, Ihr Take2 Support Team

Thorsten Nehls

Ich habe alles genau so gemacht wie die es verlangt haben und es hat bei mir Wunder bewirkt. Selbst die Online Spielstände waren alle wieder da. Wenn Ihr wollt probiert es aus.
Ich kann nur keine Garantie geben das es bei Euch auch klappt.
Gruß


----------



## basti-rlp (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Das Spiel scheint wirklich ein Hardwarefresser zu sein. Mein System:

Core 2 Quad 9550 (4*2,8GHz)
8GB OCZ DDR2 PC 1066
Palit HD 4870 1GB
Vista 64 Prem.

auf 1680*1050 Hoch, Hoch und

Sichtfeld: 30
Details: 50
Schatten: 10
und der andere Wet (sry Namen entfallen): 55

es ruckelt. Das kann doch nicht sein. Das System is nagelneu ... da läuft alles, nur GTA nicht.

OMG!

Gruß


----------



## Strambo (14. Januar 2009)

weiss man ob es irgendwann noch einen patch geben wird? gab ja lange keine news mehr zu dem thema...


----------



## LuvDog (15. Januar 2009)

ist der social club server grade down ? kann mich nicht "online" anmelden. nur in mein offline profil kann ich mich einloggen.


----------



## Cadaverous (15. Januar 2009)

LuvDog am 15.01.2009 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ist der social club server grade down ? kann mich nicht "online" anmelden. nur in mein offline profil kann ich mich einloggen.



also meiner ist die ganze zeit eingeloggt


----------



## Belgium (15. Januar 2009)

ES WIRD NIE EINEN PATCH GEBEN.


----------



## basti-rlp (15. Januar 2009)

Belgium am 15.01.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ES WIRD NIE EINEN PATCH GEBEN.



hoffen wir mal das es einen gibt! Crashfix, seitdem gehts bei mir. Via CPU Control 2,1 wir der 4 core auf 1 reduziert, danach wieder hochgestellt. sonst kann ich das spiel nicht starten!

aber gut laufen tuts trotzdem nicht. hab mal was gelesen, dass man die ganzen -window - width **** - details - ... in einer verknüpfung aufm desktop reinschreiben soll. folglich soll das spiel dann wesentlich schneller laufen ... naja, hoffen wir auf einen patch 

gruß


----------



## Nightfly83 (17. Januar 2009)

ALso ich hab mein Problem gefunden.
Der Intel Boxed Kühler war einfach fürn Arsch. Mit nem anderen läuft das Spiel einigermaßen ruckelfrei auf den automatischen Einstellungen.


----------



## trayo (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Installationsproblem*



			
				Sangor am 04.01.2009 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> trayo am 01.01.2009 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nja k das hilft bei mir nicht.. dabei will ichs nur installieren..


----------



## MetalMicha (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Installationsproblem*

lol was hat sich Rockstar Games eigentlich mit dem neuen Patch gedacht? Die Schatten sehen bei mir immer noch genauso scheiße aus wie vorher. Anti-Aliasing is ebenfalls immer noch nich möglich. Bei mir hat sich überhaupt nix verbessert, im gegenteil, jetzt kann ich den Sichtdistanzregler nur noch auf 47 von vorher 66 stellen. Wassn scheiß.


----------



## direx999 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Installationsproblem*



			
				MetalMicha am 24.01.2009 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> lol was hat sich Rockstar Games eigentlich mit dem neuen Patch gedacht? Die Schatten sehen bei mir immer noch genauso scheiße aus wie vorher. Anti-Aliasing is ebenfalls immer noch nich möglich. Bei mir hat sich überhaupt nix verbessert, im gegenteil, jetzt kann ich den Sichtdistanzregler nur noch auf 47 von vorher 66 stellen. Wassn scheiß.



Ich weiß nicht, was sich Rockstar bei dem Ding gedacht hat, aber ich kann sagen, dass ich seit der Installation wieder auf dem Stand der Verkaufsversion bin, sprich, meine gt7950 stellt keine Lichtquellen mehr dar und alle 2D Elemente werden nicht dargestellt.

Angeblich kümmert der Patch sich um die Probleme der GForce 7 Reihe, aber das Ding macht alles wieder kaputt, was der erste Patch behoben hat.

Ich hab das Spiel jetzt deinstalliert und werde es wohl verkaufen. Ich hab die Schnauze einfach voll. Es reicht mir jetzt ...

Direx


----------



## crackmoe1667 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Installationsproblem*

Moin.

Hab die Schnautze auch voll.

Trotz neustem Nvidia Treiber und Frame3.5 Sp1, kack das Spiel ständig nach ca.30min mit der Meldung: "GTA4 funktioniert nicht mehr (critical runtime problem)" ab!!!


----------



## crackmoe1667 (25. Januar 2009)

Moin.

Hab die Schnautze auch voll.

Trotz neustem Nvidia Treiber und Frame3.5 Sp1, kack das Spiel ständig nach ca.30min mit der Meldung: "GTA4 funktioniert nicht mehr (critical runtime problem)" ab!!!


----------



## ZeldaJay (31. Januar 2009)

Mein Problem ist im Moment, dass Windows Live mein GTA Patch wohl nicht anerkennt! Man kennt das ja, dass Live am Anfang so eine Meldung zeigt, mal solle das aktualisieren um sich eiloggen zu können. Aber ganz egal wie oft ich das Update installiere (ob nun über WL oder externen Link ist egal, hab beides schon gemacht), die Nachricht kommt bei jedem Start wieder! Zwar kann ich mein Spiel speichern, aber online kann ich nicht zocken 

Ich hoffe mal mir kann jemand helfen...
Danke schonmal im Vorraus,
MfG ZeldaJay


----------



## Party4Life (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gestern GTA 4 zugelegt und nun folgendes Problem:
Die Lichter von verschiedenen Objekten, wie z. B. von Autos oder von Häusern, flackern bei mir merkwürdig auf. Statt dem Scheinwerferlicht sieht man also nur ein weißes Quadrat. 
Allerdings tritt dieses Problem nur auf, wenn man mit der Kamera nahe an die Lichtquelle herangeht. Wenn ich Auto fahre (Kamera ist hinter dem Auto), dann ist das kein Problem.
Wenn ich aber die Kamera vor das Auto plaziere, dann tritt eben das o. g. Problem auf.

Hab mir gestern dann noch einen aktuellen Treiber für die Grafikkarte heruntergeladen (NVidia GeForce 8600 GT -> Forceware 181.22), aber gebracht hat es leider nichts.

Kann es vlt. allgemein sein, das mein System zu langsam ist:
Pentium Duo 3 GHz
NVidia GeForce 8600 GT (512 MB)
2 GB RAM
Windows XP (SP 3)

Dachte eigentlich, dass das System genügend Leistung bringt, um das hier vernünftig zocken zu können.


----------



## Kaeksch (1. Februar 2009)

Party4Life am 01.02.2009 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Text



Gute Frage. Hast den neusten Patch drauf?


----------



## Party4Life (2. Februar 2009)

Kaeksch am 01.02.2009 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Party4Life am 01.02.2009 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, der neueste Patch ist drauf.


----------



## sky71 (3. Februar 2009)

Nabend Community!

GTA4 läuft auf meinem, recht schwachem, System eigentlich einwandfrei!
Ein "Problem" gibt es allerdings (Ich hatte leider bisher nur wenig Zeit das Game zu spielen und bin bei ca.15% Gamefortschritt):
Im Internetshop werden die Seiten nicht korrekt dargestellt: Buttons sind nur zu einem Drittel erkennbar, Schriften sind nur zum Teil lesbar und der Hintergrund besteht aus Pixelbrei!

Ist das so gewollt? Wenn nicht, wie schaffe ich Abhilfe?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und mfG aus Berlin,

sky71


----------



## smooth1980 (10. Februar 2009)

So Ich habe bei nem Schnäppchen nicht widerstehen können ! GTA IV für 34.99 bei meinem Händler wegen Lagerräumung da die bald umziehen .

Mein System : 

Athlon 64 4600+ X2 CPU
4 GB DDR 2 Ram
ATI Radeon X1900XT 256 MB
Win XP Pro 64bit

Es läuft mit allem auf Low und dem neusten Patch auf mageren 23 - 32 FPs aber es läuft spielbar . Warum ich das in den Sammelthread reinstelle ? Ganz einfach :
Ich hatte gestern nur Soundprobleme , also der Sound knackste immer nur und da hab Ich aus Erfahrung mit Assasins Creed einfach mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung runter gestellt und siehe da die Soundprobleme sind weg ?
Das solche Fehler noch nach dem 2. Patch drin sind ist mehr als ärgerlich aber Ich muss dazu sagen das Spiel selber ist wirklich sehr gut . Ich hoffe das hilft einigen hier falls das Problem noch nicht bekannt sein sollte ?

MFG Smooth1980


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. März 2009)

Party4Life am 02.02.2009 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 01.02.2009 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stell mal die Schattenqualität auf Hoch.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (8. März 2009)

Hallo wollte mal wissen wie das mit dem automatischen zielen ist? geht das nur mit controller? oder bin ich zu blöde um den richtigen knopf zu drücken?

mich kotzt es an das im mp die meisten einen mit drei treffer wegpusten und das aus wahnsinns entfernungen.....


----------



## Chewing-gum (30. März 2009)

also ich habe da so nen problem
Habe installiert nach so 1.5 h konnte ich dann auch mal spielen mit speichern aber jetzt:
Habe windowslive acc social club acc und xbox acc kann aber nicht verlinken.
Habe heute mal nur so einen neuen acc gemacht in xbox.com und der ging aber mein alter geht nicht. kann mir einer erklären warum? weil es kakt mich an meinen alten windwoslive account zu wechseln nur damits verlinkt ist.

lg
Chewing-gum


----------



## N8Mensch (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme - Gamepads*

Können jetzt nach den letzten Patchs auch andere Gamepads(z.B.: Logitech oder Saitek) benutzt werden?


----------



## Gerry (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme - Gamepads*

Nach zahlreichen problemlosen Stunden habe ich am WE seit ca. 2-3 Wochen mal wieder GTA4 gezockt. Was für ein Spaß - vor allem im MP. Der Modus "Revierkämpfe" (Gebiete erobern) macht IMHO mind. so viel Spaß wie Team Mafia Jobs.

Warum ich hier poste:
Als ich das Spiel am Samstag gestartet habe, kam es im SP und im MP zu folgendem Problem:
GANZ genau alle 20 Sekunden kam es zu einem kleinen Ruckler. Auch mehrere GTA- und PC-Neustarts brachten keine Besserungen. In diesem Moment hat sich auch immer die Festplatte bemerkbar gemacht.
In anderen Spielen kam es nicht zu diesen kleinen Rucklern. Kann natürlich daran liegen, dass GTA4 sehr hardwarehungrig ist. An der Hardware liegt es aber nicht (Q9550, 8GB RAM, GTX 260OC). Übrigens habe ich auch mal testweise auf minimalen Details @ 800x600 gespielt. Problem war immer noch da. Exakt alle 20 Sek..

Nach einer Stunden "googeln erfolglos" habe ich alle Programme in der Systemleiste beendet. Keine Besserung. 
Schließlich dann per Taskmanager. Lieder hier nicht einzeln, sondern mehrere auf einmal. Dann waren die Ruckler plötzlich weg. Komischerweise seither auch nach diversen Neustarts.  Aus der Erinnerung heraus könnte es die "wmplayer.exe" gewesen sein. Aber ich hatte den Windows Media Player zuvor nicht geöffnet. Seltsam...

So, eigentlich viel Gelaber um nichts.
Mich würde trotzdem interessieren, ob das auch jemand beobachtet hat.

Ich vermute mal folgende Ursache: Installation Vista (64Bit) SP2.


----------



## mephisto2003 (9. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich komme in GTA leider nicht in den Multiplayer rein. Nach Start von GTA erscheint der Social Club.
Ich wähle das Offline-Profil und gehe auf Live beitreten. Damit wird ein Browser-Fenster mit Xbox Anmeldung geöffnet, obwohl ich PC-Version habe. Dann melde ich mich im Browser dort bei Live an. Zurück bei GTA verlangt dies auch eine Anmeldung bei Live. Es kommt: "Profil wird heruntergeladen."

Dann die Meldung:
"Eine Aktualisierung von Live ist verfügbar. Wenn Sie diese Aktualisierung ablehnen, werden Sie bei Live abgemeldet."
Nach Klick auf Ja -> Aktualisierung wird durchgeführt.
- GTA IV schließt sich
- Es kommt der Windows Installer und installiert Live Redistributable.
Dann startet GTA IV wieder automatisch, aber das Profil ist immer noch offline. Das selbe Spiel geht von vorne los.

Habe folgendes System:
Core 2 Duo, E4500, 2 x 3 GHz
2 GB RAM, x1950Pro mit 512 MB
Vista x32 mit .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Patch 1.0.4.0 ist drauf
auch das neueste Live 3.0.86.0 ist drauf.

Please Help.


----------



## N8Mensch (9. September 2009)

mephisto2003 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich komme in GTA leider nicht in den Multiplayer rein. *Nach Start von GTA erscheint der Social Club.
> Ich wähle das Offline-Profil und gehe auf Live beitreten.* Damit wird ein Browser-Fenster mit Xbox Anmeldung geöffnet, obwohl ich PC-Version habe. Dann melde ich mich im Browser dort bei Live an. Zurück bei GTA verlangt dies auch eine Anmeldung bei Live. Es kommt: "Profil wird heruntergeladen."


   Warum wählst du da den Offline-Modus? Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wie das bei meiner Installation war aber:
Der Multiplayer benötigt den SoacialClub oder?.

Und eine aktives Windows-Live Konto. "Sonst" nichts.


----------



## mephisto2003 (9. September 2009)

Ich wähle das Offline-Profil um daraus ein Online-Profil zu machen.

Habe auch schon versucht ein neues Profil direkt für Live zu erstellen, aber selbe Problematik.

Im Social Club bin ich angemeldet und der läuft auch. Der Startbildschirm kommt vom Social Club. Windows Live Konto habe ich auch.


----------



## N8Mensch (9. September 2009)

mephisto2003 schrieb:


> Ich wähle das Offline-Profil um daraus ein Online-Profil zu machen.
> 
> Habe auch schon versucht ein neues Profil direkt für Live zu erstellen, aber selbe Problematik.
> 
> Im Social Club bin ich angemeldet und der läuft auch. Der Startbildschirm kommt vom Social Club. Windows Live Konto habe ich auch.


   Ist wie gesagt, schon länger her, aber ich musste mich eigentlich nur bei SocialClub und Windows-Live anmelden bzw. Konto anlegen und dann: GTA4 starten und bei Social einloggen -> im Spiel(Singleplayer) Handy raus und Multiplayer wählen  -> dann erst in Windows-Live einloggen -> los geht´s.


Ansonsten gibt es wohl noch  die Möglichkeit der Socialstats wegen, Social-Club mit Windows-Live zu verbinden. Habe ich aber nicht gemacht, da mich Stats und SocialClub nicht interessieren.


----------



## jukall (10. September 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

hallo

mit welchen einstellungen könnte ich gta 4 spielen?(patches mit einbegriffen)

athlon x2 4400+
geforce gtx 260
2048 mb ram
windows viesta sp 2

danke


----------



## N8Mensch (10. September 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



> hallo<br /><br />  mit welchen einstellungen könnte ich gta 4 spielen?(patches mit einbegriffen)<br /><br />  athlon x2 4400+<br />  geforce gtx 260<br />  2048 mb ram<br />  windows viesta sp 2<br /><br />  danke


   <br />  Kommt natürlich darauf an, mit wieviel fps du dich zu friedengibst. GTA4 braucht in erster Linie einen schnellen Prozessor(bzw. jemehr Kerne desto besser), Grafikkarte spielt dagegen kaum eine Rolle.<br /><br />  Wenn man zum Spielen Vista als Betriebssystem benutzt, sind 2 GBArbeitsspeicher nicht nur bei GTA4 zu wenig.<br /><br />  Die Systemanforderungen auf der GTA4-Verpackung empfehlen bereitseinen Athlon X2 mit 2,4 Ghz. Dein 4400er wird ca 2.2 Ghz haben. <br /><br />  Für mittlere Grafikeinstellungen wird dein System nicht reichen.Und selbst mit niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen wirst du je nachAuflösung kaum 25 fps erzielen und oft starke fps-Einbrüche haben.<br /><br />  Persönlich würde ich dir von GTA4 abraten oder warten, bisdu evtl. einen leistungsfähigeren  Prozessor nachgerüstethast. <br /> Aktuell würde ein PhanomII X4 mit um die 3 Ghz gut zu deinerGrafikkarte passen und auch andere Spiele stark  beschleunigen.


----------



## Bobbycar17 (16. September 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hey, hab mir heut GTA IV auf meinem neuen PC installiert.

 Hab einen Intel i5-750, 4GB DDR und ne GeForce GTS 250 mit dem neusten Grafiktreiber. Update 1.0.4.0 is auch drauf, trotzdem stürzt das Spiel andauernd ab und hat Grafikfehler. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## spyda1992 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

I present to you my project to improve the graphics
   [TROJANER]
  Password - 12345


----------



## Kaeksch (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Abstürze manchmal wegen übertakteter Komponenten oder zu schwachem Netzteil?
 Grafikfehler unter Umständen durch zu alten Grafikkartentreiber oder Hitzeprobleme.


----------



## HarryWally (29. November 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo

 Ich habe auch Probleme mit GTA 4. 
 Lezte Woche habe ich mir das Game gekauft, nach der Installation und Anmeldung bei Rockstar Games Social Club und ich es starten wollte bekam ich die Fehlermeldung "GTA4 funktioniert nicht mehr" und kam nicht ins Spiel.
 Als ich dann nach dem Fehlersymptom gegoogelt habe und schockiert war das fast jeder Probleme mit dem Game hat!! ..  In einem Beitrag fand ich jemanden mit quasi den selben Problemen. Nach den dort gegebenen Antworten zu der Frage des Beitragstellers, hab ich die Info gelesen man soll Microsoft .Net Framework 3.5 installieren und Patch 1. gemacht und getan und das Spiel lief und super flüssig!!! und auf sehr hoher Grafikeinstellungen. (einfach perfekt!!).. 
 Als ich am nächsten Tag weiter spielen wollte und ich Rockstar Games Social Club startete wurde ich aufgefordert Windows Live zu aktualiesieren da ich sonst nicht online spielen könne (nicht speichern) , dieses hab ich getan und es hat sich irgendetwas installiert. Nun startete ich das Spiel und bekam die meldung "Sprache wird geändert"
 Nach dem ich ca.10 min gewartet hat und sich nicht tat , drückte ich einfach mal start auf meinem xbox gamepad und es startete und lief an. Aber in der ersten Videosequenz wo Nico in den USA ankommt ruckelt / hackt es schon an einigen Stellen..Und nun wo das Spiel beginnt und ich mit mein Cousin Roman nach Hause fahren soll... Hängt das Bild komplett fest, alles verzerrt und verpixelt mit großen Kästen und dunkel und skippt und ruckelt nur ... aber der Sound lauft weiter.. das Menü kann ich auch nicht aufrufen es hängt einfach und man sieht nur die Hälfte und lässt es sich nicht steuern und beende es über den Taskmanager.
 Nun wollte ich den aktuellen Patch GTAIV_MAINTENANCE_UPDATE_1004 installieren aber bekomme die Fehlermeldung "GTAIV_TU5.exe funktioniert nicht mehr".. kann den Patch also nicht installieren.
 Und das Spiel hängt und hat extreme Grafikstörungen (unspielbar).

 Mein System:

 Gaming Notebook, Packerd Bell, >>iPower GX-Q-030GE<<

 Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9000 (2,00 GHz)
 Arbeitsspeicher: 4096 MB DDR3 RAM
 Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS mit 1024 MB DDR3 VRAM Videospeicher
 MS Windows Vista Premium 32 bit

 (Games wie z.b. Resident Evil 5, Call Of Duty Modern Warefare 2, Fear 2, Fallout 3 laufen perfekt auf meinem Notebook) also an der Systemanforderung kann es nicht liegen!

 Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen. Möchte auch so gern wieder GTA 4 zocken  

 MFG HARRY WALLY


----------



## HarryWally (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

  Problem gelöst!!!


----------



## JimmyTudeski (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



HarryWally schrieb:


> Problem gelöst!!!


 Das ist ja schön für Dich. Damit Deine beiden Beiträge auch für andere Sinn ergeben, ist es sicher nicht verkehrt zu erwähnen, was die Lösung Deines Problems war.

 Könnte anderen helfen...


----------



## stansi (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

HI,

 ich will mir bald GTA IV zulegen und möchte wissen ob es auf Meinem Rechner auch gut läuft.

 Windows Vista Home Premium SP2
 AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Prozessor 5000+
 2,00 GB RAM
 Ati Radeon X1650 256 MB

 da ich eine neue Graka brauche, welche ist eine richtig gute fürs Spiel?


----------



## vaikless (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*



JimmyTudeski schrieb:


> HarryWally schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Problem gelöst!!!
> ...


 Brauche die Lösung für dieses Problem!       
 habe das identische Problem!


----------



## cartasaft (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Läuft Gta4 mittlerweile mit ati Karten? Hat jemand diese Konfiguration und kann was dazu sagen ob das gut läuft?
 Corei5 750,4gig ram, 1024mb Radeon5770,Win 7 64


----------



## Sword_CH (29. April 2010)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Kann man eigentlich GTA: Episodes from Liberty City weiterverkaufen oder ist das an meinen GFWL Account gebunden? 

Im Internet finde ich verschieden Aussagen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich damals GTA 4 auch weiterverkaufen können (oder es liegt noch bei einem Kumpel rum    )


----------



## Ronin7 (30. August 2010)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei stories from liberty city eigene mp3 abspielen kann?

VG


----------



## Kobe89 (16. September 2010)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

hi leute,

beschäftigt sich dieser thread auch mit GTA episodes from liberty city? falls ja, ich zocke derzeit gta-episodes from liberty city. leider stürzt das spiel aus unbekannten gründen desöfteren ab.


mein pc:

windows vista 32-bit version

cpu: intel pentium dual core E5200, (ursprünglich 2,5 Ghz) auf 3,4 Ghz hochgetaktet

mainboard: abit I-N73H

gpu: powercolor ati radeon hd 4890

2 GB RAM


(keine ahnung ob die internetverbindung eine wichtige rolle spielt, aber hier beschreib ich mal wie mein pc mit dem internet verbunden ist:

6Mbit leitung; hama wireles usb stick verbunden mit adsl wireless router von tp-link im 1. stock; der adsl router
 von tp link ist mit dem router von netgear per kabel im keller 
verbunden; der router von netgear im keller ist mit dem alice-modem per 
kabel verbunden; alice modem ist mit der telefonbuchse per kabel 
verbunden.. bin kein fachmann, hoffe das versteht jemand, aber ich glaub
 bei dem spiel spielt die internetleitung keine große rolle, wobei ich 
mit windows live in verbindung stehe, während dem spielen)


für eine detailliertere beschreibung über meine hardware habe ich folgenden link, von drivermax erstellt, anzubieten:
 http://www.drivermax.com/driver/wmi.php?computer_id=1LL70AF9KYH1YB15MJD3H8Y4B844Q2&iduser=1753594


hier noch die temperaturdaten während das spiel läuft von speedfan:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/b4mi-3-jpg.html


dann noch die grafikeinstellungen im spiel:

videomodus: 1024x768 (60 Hz)

bildformat: automatisch

texturenqualität: mittel

reflexionsauflösung: mittel

qualität wasser: mittel

qualität schatten: mittel

#nachtschaftten: aus

texturen-qualität: anisotropisch x4

sichtdistanz: 20

detaildistanz: 10

fahrzeugdichte: 20

schärfe: an

vsynv: an

ressourcennutzung liegt bei 310/1013 MB


ich habe die optimalen grafikeinstellungen bei einerr auflösung von 
1024x768 (60 Hz) gewählt. trotzdem stürzt er häufig ab. also das spiel 
bricht irgendwann ab und ich lande aufm desktop. habe die grafikeinstellungen auch weiter runtergeschraubt, trotzdem flieg ich da sehr oft aus dem spiel.


also ich vermute 2 dinge. entweder ist mein arbeitsspeicher zu schwach, 
sprich 4 GB müssen her oder ich brauch ne bessere kühlung im rechner, 
sprich ein oder zwei kühler einbauen. (hab kein separaten kühler 
drinnen, also nur integrierte in der graka, cpu und im netzteil (das 
netzteil ist übrigens von be quiet! un hat 530 watt)


meine hardwares sind eigentlich alle relativ neu gekauft, un sollten 
eigentlich für das spiel gerüstet sein. schade, dass es nicht ganz 
reibungslos läuft. hat jemand eine idee, wo das problem liegen könnte un
 en vorschlag es zu beheben.


vielen dank für die bemühungen schonmal im voraus


grüße


edit: außerdem sind all meine treiber auf dem aktuellsten stand, laut drivermax.

ich zocke das game mit dem xbox 360 wireless controller for windows.


----------



## Harlem (22. September 2010)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallöle ich und ein kollege waren auf der suche nach ein spiel zur überbrückung bis wow cata und cod black ops raus kommen da sind wir auf gta4 gestoßen nur wenn ich mich so umschau hier und in anderen foren macht mich das bissl stutzig ob mein pc dafür reicht in einer passablen auflösung zu spielen und ner ordentlichen fps^^ und ich wollte leute fragen (euch) die mit dem spiel schon erfahrungen gemacht haben ^^ 1-2 fragen hab ich 

1.) lässt sich gta4 auf Xp spielen ?

2.) reicht mein pc dafür hier meine technischen daten

Windows 2.5.1.2600 (Service Pack 3)

CPU-Typ:

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000

CPU-Geschwindikeit (GHz):

3,12

Systemspeicher (GB):

4

Grafikkartenmodell:

NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT

Grafikkartentreiber:

nv4_disp.dll

Desktop-Auflösung:

1680x1050

Festplattengröße (GB):

298,08

Verfügbarer freier Speicher (GB):

236,06

ich weiß nicht der beste aber ich hab ka ob der für gta4 reicht

Danke im vorraus und sorry wenn das der falsche sammel fred war ^.~


----------



## Kobe89 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

also ich habe jetzt meine cpu wieder auf 2,5 ghz runtergetaktet, daran 
kann es also nicht mehr liegen. habe das spiel jetzt auch mehrmals 
neuinstalliert, es ist mittlerweile noch viel schlimmer geworden. immer 
wenn ich im menü, egal welches spiel ich wähle, passiert, nachdem ich 
auf starten geklickt habe, rein gar nichts mehr. einfach nur ein 
schwarzer bildschirm. also ich habe jetzt so langsam die schnauze voll 
von diesem spiel. an meinem rechner kann es doch jetzt nun wirklich 
nicht liegen.


----------



## Kaeksch (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Bei mir is er auch öfters abgestürzt. Da lags defenitiv am schlechten übertakten. Sprich, die Spannungswerte waren nicht optimal gewählt obwohl prime95 tadellos lief. Versuch mal daran rumzuregeln.
Ich geh ja mal davon aus das du den neusten Patch und sämtliche neue Treiber drauf hast?
Is dein Netzteil manchmal zu schwach oder läuft schon im Grenzbetrieb?


----------



## Kobe89 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

also, über windows live lässt sich, soweit ich weiß, das spiel auotmatisch aktualisieren. und das hab ich auch gemacht. und treiber sind bei mir alle aktuell.


----------



## Kaeksch (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hmmm.... von ner Autoupdatefunktion weiß ick nüscht. Bin allerdings auch nich bei WindowsLive registriert.


----------



## OnkelStephan11 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit GTA 4.

Ich habe es installiert und ohne Update kann ich nach dem Start noch den ersten Text im spiel sehen und dann stürzt das Spiel ab.
 Wenn ich Updates installiere passiert nach dem starten gar nichts mehr!


Ich habe folgendes System:




Komponente
Details
Teilbewertung
Gesamtbewertung

Prozessor
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 
2.80GHz
7,5




5,9

  Ergibt sich aus der niedrigsten 
Teilbewertung

Arbeitsspeicher (RAM)
4,00 GB
7,5

Grafik
ATI Radeon HD 5970
7,6

Grafik (Spiele)
2811 MB insgesamt verfügbarer 
Grafikspeicher
7,6

Primäre Festplatte
404GB frei (456GB gesamt)
5,9

Windows 7 Home Premium




System  









Hersteller
Acer


Modell
Aspire M7810


Gesamter 
Systemspeicher
4,00 GB RAM


Systemtyp
64 Bit-Betriebssystem


Anzahl der 
Prozessorkerne
4



Speicher  









Gesamtgröße der 
Festplatte(n)
1378 GB


Datenträgerpartition 
(C
404 GB frei (456 GB gesamt)


Datenträgerpartition 
(D
433 GB frei (456 GB gesamt)


Medienlaufwerk (E
CD/DVD


Datenträgerpartition 
(J
140 GB frei (466 GB gesamt)


Medienlaufwerk (K
CD/DVD



Grafik  









Grafikkartentyp
ATI Radeon HD 5970


Insgesamt verfügbarer 
Grafikspeicher
2811 MB


      Dedizierter 
Grafikspeicher
1024 MB


      Dedizierter 
Systemarbeitsspeicher
0 MB


      Gemeinsam genutzter 
Systemspeicher
1787 MB


Grafikkarten-Treiberversion
8.681.0.0


Auflösung des primären 
Monitors
1440x900


DirectX-Version
DirectX 
10



Netzwerk  









Netzwerkadapter
Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit Network 
Connection

Als Betriebssystemm habe ich Windows 7 Home Premium!



Kann mir da jemand helfen?

lg

Stephan


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hast Du für Grafik, Sound und Board die neuesten Treiber installiert? Mit dem Tool CPU-Z kannst Du genau nachsehen, was für ein Mainboard Du hast. Für die Graka gehst Du einfach zu http://www.amd.de und schaust dort rechts weiter oben "Treiber download" => Desktop Grafiklösung, HD Series, Radeon HD 5xxxx, win7


----------



## Predator-999 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Technische Probleme*

Hallo liebe Community,
Immer wen ich GTA 4 eine Zeit lang spiele fängt es nach etwa 10-15Minuten an stärker und stärker zu ruckeln bis es da schlussendlich abstürzt und ich auf den Desktop geworfen werde. Dort steht dann eine Fehlermeldung in einem kleinen Fenster wo lediglich ''GTA 4 .. SCHWERWIEGENDER FEHLER..' mit ein paar Buchstaben und Zahlen dabei. Das stört mich sehr. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier helfen 
Pred


----------

